# Crayon + papier (+scan), y'a quelqu'un?



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

je vois que beaucoup de users manipulent la photo avec du talent (cf portfolio), non, c'est pas hypocrite, je trouve les images vraiment etonnantes, pour ma part je manipule le crayon, et l'echange virtuel, iln'y a rien de tel...
allez je me lance.


----------



## benao (7 Juin 2004)

toujours personne?
alors je continue!


----------



## benao (8 Juin 2004)

bon, ben, je continue la mission.
objectif : un dessin par jour.
alors, tiendra-t-il? tiendra-t-il pas?
oui? non? rien a foutre?
 :rateau:


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

allez, je prends de l'avance.
chers users,le dessin du mercredi!


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

bande de veinards!
vu que je vous aime bien, aujourd'hui, un dessin de plus!
 :rateau:


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

la suite, vite!


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

Pas rien a foutre 

Merci a toi pour tout ça et la suite ;-)


----------



## Ghani (9 Juin 2004)

Bon, allez, je me lance


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

bienvenue!
je me sens moins seul!
bravo a ghani pour son coup de crayon!
merci a playaman et petit scarabee pour leurs encouragements!
big up!  
mon prefere (de la serie "tempete dans la tete" ou "storm in ze head").
faut que ca meule!


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2004)

continuons avec un dessin plein d'optimisme!


----------



## turnover (10 Juin 2004)

C'est bien déssiné, je t'arrive pas à la cheville


----------



## AntoineD (10 Juin 2004)

Mouais, c'est pô mal 

Nan, c'est bien et tout et tout ! Avis d'un user de la section photo   

Mais euh, tu fais aussi du "pas-à-propos-de-nos-amis-les-americains-qui-se-croient-seuls" ?


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2004)

Mais euh, tu fais aussi du "pas-à-propos-de-nos-amis-les-americains-qui-se-croient-seuls" ?    [/QUOTE]

you are rignt, man!
c'est vrai que c'est un peu axé "american corp." ces dessins datent de la periode pre-irak.
mais je ne suis pas qu'obsede par le nucleaire et la guerre :
my girlfriend (she's sleeping) :


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2004)

Un grand classique!
Campagne de liberation des cerveaux attaches!
Esclaves de la gravite, liberez-vous!


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique!
> Campagne de liberation des cerveaux attaches!
> Esclaves de la gravite, liberez-vous!



Simple et efficace


----------



## AntoineD (11 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> my girlfriend (she's sleeping) :



My god, tu vas la faire flipper si elle se réveille pendant que tu la dessines 
hi hi


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

Voici ma première petite contribution.
Bon je suis peut être hors sujet avec la mise en couleur...


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

Ca date un peu tout cela...bientôt du neuf...en tout cas cela part d'un dessin scanné.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2004)

Bon, j'ai vu ce post alors je me lance à la va vite :


----------



## Ghani (19 Juin 2004)

Encore un petit dessin


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Juin 2004)

Ghani a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit dessin



Woaw, très chouettes les dessins au crayon! J'adore! Vous avez tous beaucoup de talent! Très bonne idée Benao d'avoir lancé le sujet! J'ai une préférence pour le style de Ghani, superbes wallpaper sur ton site!!!   Mais continuez à balancer, j'aime bien!!! Je vais voir de mon côté, mais la plupart des mes dessins sont au boulot!  :mouais:


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Juin 2004)

Ha ben, je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais un CD de backup d'illustrations assez récentes...  Alors voici 2 images pour la recherche de personnages. Des dessins essentiellements adaptés pour un très jeune lectorat.  Je suis d'ailleurs en train de plancher notamment sur un livre pour enfants avec un pote... Voilà!


----------



## hummmf (21 Juin 2004)

J'ai compris les règles...
 
Du brut de scan !!!


----------



## hummmf (21 Juin 2004)

et zou...


----------



## hummmf (21 Juin 2004)

Bon c'est vraiment de la gribouille d'idée...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

encore là toi ? 

sinon, j'ai ça ou ceci dans mes cartons même si ce n'est pas trop dans votre univers.

artpen plus papier velin


----------



## Cillian (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Maurice n'en ayant pas le monopole, j'ai poussé le bouchon jusqu'a la colorisation
en passant par une étape vetorielle.


----------



## Cillian (23 Juin 2004)

Si chat vous inspire ...


----------



## Nat Design (23 Juin 2004)

Super idée de montrer ces dessins.

En ce moment je n'ai plus de scanner, mais je dois en avoir numériser quelqu'un. Faut juste que je les retrouve... 

Et les desssins à la tablette ça joue aussi?


----------



## kitetrip (26 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Super idée de montrer ces dessins.
> 
> En ce moment je n'ai plus de scanner, mais je dois en avoir numériser quelqu'un. Faut juste que je les retrouve...
> 
> Et les desssins à la tablette ça joue aussi?


Je viens d'avoir ma première tablette graphique aujourd'hui (Wacom Graphire 3 Classic) et faut dire que c'est quand même bizarre ! C'est la première fois que je l'utilise mais ça a l'air pas mal (en tout cas, sous Photoshop, ça commence à venir)...
Des images bientôt (je vais essayer de m'appliquer cette fois-ci)


----------



## Nat Design (28 Juin 2004)

Voilci un croquis rapide au crayon


----------



## Nat Design (28 Juin 2004)

Et un deuxième





et un de mes premiers dessins à la tablette qui n'a jamais été terminé...


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Juin 2004)

Heuuu, Nat, c'est joli, mais à l'avenir, serait-il possible d'avoir les images un poil plus petites?  Thanks!


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu, Nat, c'est joli, mais à l'avenir, serait-il possible d'avoir les images un poil plus petites?  Thanks!




C noté, toute mes excuses...


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> C noté, toute mes excuses...


Y'a pas de problèmes!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Juin 2004)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> et un de mes premiers dessins à la tablette qui n'a jamais été terminé...


 

    aaaaah, ben ça ma rassure, ça, tiens!     merci  natdesign   

 je m'étais acheté une tablette Graphire 2, avec Photoshop elements et Painter Classic, pour m'amuser un peu, et j' étais très déçu (frustré...) d'être incapable de faire un trait régulier avec le stylet...je suis plutôt nul en dessin, mais quand même...

  donc je vois que je ne suis pas le seul...  (sans que ça  remette en question ton talent, par ailleurs... )


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah, ben ça ma rassure, ça, tiens!     merci  natdesign
> 
> je m'étais acheté une tablette Graphire 2, avec Photoshop elements et Painter Classic, pour m'amuser un peu, et j' étais très déçu (frustré...) d'être incapable de faire un trait régulier avec le stylet...je suis plutôt nul en dessin, mais quand même...
> 
> donc je vois que je ne suis pas le seul...  (sans que ça  remette en question ton talent, par ailleurs... )



Merci pour le compliment    

C'est vrai qu'il faut pas mal d'entrainement pour réussir à bien dessiner avec une tablette. Moi j'ai une intuos 2 et je bosse avec photoshop.

Je l'emploi plus pour des retouches d'images ou des croquis que vraiment pour dessiner. 
Le dessin ca prend du temps et il m'en manque un peu.


----------



## Cillian (29 Juin 2004)

Oui Nat félicitation car donner une expression à un visage n'est pas si simple. J'en veux pour preuve que je me suis résolut à ne représenter les personnes que de dos ou de profil et très rarement de face. Même si ce que je fait plait aux autres, je ne suis pas satisfais de mon travail (en ce qui concerne les portraits).


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Oui Nat félicitation car donner une expression à un visage n'est pas si simple. J'en veux pour preuve que je me suis résolut à ne représenter les personnes que de dos ou de profil et très rarement de face. Même si ce que je fait plait aux autres, je ne suis pas satisfais de mon travail (en ce qui concerne les portraits).




Ces deux dessins c t esquisse assez rapide.

Tu peux montrer quelque une de tes créations? 
Dis oui stp


----------



## benao (1 Juillet 2004)

ahahah, le portrait, c'est toute ma vie.
ci-dessous, le meilleur modele, qui ne bouge pas, ne rale pas, prend les poses comme je veux, et surtout ..jr l'ai toujours avec moi!


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai rien posté sur ce forum...
Et comme par hasard, je viens de scanner un petit truc pour une collègue, c'est ce que j'appelle les "dessins automatiques de reunions", ces longs moments ou on déconnecte le cerveau, et la main continue à gribouiller sur le cahier, en dessous de la mention "conseil pédagogique du xx/xx/xxxx"....


----------



## kitetrip (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai rien posté sur ce forum...
> Et comme par hasard, je viens de scanner un petit truc pour une collègue, c'est ce que j'appelle les "dessins automatiques de reunions", ces longs moments ou on déconnecte le cerveau, et la main continue à gribouiller sur le cahier, en dessous de la mention "conseil pédagogique du xx/xx/xxxx"....


 En tout cas, c'est joli ! Ca dooit être encore plus beau à tête reposée


----------



## benao (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai rien posté sur ce forum...
> Et comme par hasard, je viens de scanner un petit truc pour une collègue, c'est ce que j'appelle les "dessins automatiques de reunions", ces longs moments ou on déconnecte le cerveau, et la main continue à gribouiller sur le cahier, en dessous de la mention "conseil pédagogique du xx/xx/xxxx"....



J'ADORE!   
tu serais pas prof d'AP par hasard?


----------



## benao (5 Juillet 2004)

bah, alors? y'a plus personne qui veut jouer?
bon ben je continue :


----------



## benao (5 Juillet 2004)

y'a vraiment personne, moi je m'en f****, je peux tenir longtemps!
je sais j'avais dit, un dessin par jour, mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2004)

hello!
un petit comic strip, pour bien commencer la soiree?


----------



## benao (7 Juillet 2004)

allez, pour bien commencer la journee!


----------



## benao (8 Juillet 2004)

le dessin du jour!


----------



## hummmf (9 Juillet 2004)

Tu es prof de quoi Benao ?


----------



## benao (9 Juillet 2004)

devine!
hé, huuuummmffffff, t'as oublié de mettre une dessin!
that's the rule,man!


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

beano...tu me donnes des cours?????   

je suis beate devant tes dessin...d'ou viens l'inspiration??


----------



## hummmf (9 Juillet 2004)

...je réitère ma question avec un dessin cette fois ci...benao t'es prof de quoi ?


----------



## benao (9 Juillet 2004)

ahahaha, hhhhhhhuuuuuuummmmmmmfffffffffff,
ca fait plaisir que tu repondes avec un dessin,
donc pour repondre a ta question, je suis prof contractuel
d'arts plastiques en college, et il faut etre zen  ,je le suis!
evergreen,je suis touche par ta beatitude,mais je ne peux malheureusement pas te donner de cours, je n'ai rien a t'apprendre, puisque moi meme je ne sais rien, ce qui est deja beaucoup!   
tout ca m'oblige a mettre un autre dessin, c'est malin


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

voilà un petit gribouilage  (c'est d'apres une photo)






hum j'ai d'autres dessins mais  ils sont trop grands...je vais voir comment les retrecir et je reviens!



EDIT>> je ne sais pas comment faire snif

et benao  sisi tu sais faire!! la façon dont tu declines les gris... :love:  et benao (ca veut dire ben assisté par ordinateur??!!)


----------



## seraph (9 Juillet 2004)

Je mettrais bien un dessin de moi mais comment vous faites pour les minimiser comme ça point de vus taille ? Hé ouais moi il est au fusain alors on oublie le scanner (de tt façons j'en ai pas donc ça règle le problème). Je l'ai pris en photo mais l'image fait 800 KO .. z'utilisez quoi pour réduire la taille d'une image en Ko ??


----------



## noAr (10 Juillet 2004)

Sympa le thread !

J'arrive tard, j'ai pas grand-chose en stock mais pour une fois qu'on oublie le mac ! 

Je mets la silhouette en petit pour se faire une idée mais mon doc d'origine était flou... ))


----------



## Yuio (10 Juillet 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> Je mettrais bien un dessin de moi mais comment vous faites pour les minimiser comme ça point de vus taille ? Hé ouais moi il est au fusain alors on oublie le scanner (de tt façons j'en ai pas donc ça règle le problème). Je l'ai pris en photo mais l'image fait 800 KO .. z'utilisez quoi pour réduire la taille d'une image en Ko ??




Si tu as photoshop, tu as l'option "Save for web". La plupart du temps, ça réduit fortement la taille. Puis tu peux aussi choisir la qualité Faible-Moyenne-Haute. Pour booster les contrastes d'un dessin au trait, pomme+L et tu arrives dans "niveaux". Chipote avec les petits triangles extérieurs en les ramenant au centre. Tu auras des noirs profonds et des blancs francs (C'est une technique d'"encrage" ordi).

Ci-dessous des recherches de persos réalisées devant la TV. En soi, c'est le contre exemple de l'encrage vu que du crayon on aime garder les endroits où l'on appuye plus ou moins fort !:rose:
















J'ai juste copier/coller les adresses dans les balises mais ce qui fait "normal" dans un forum graphique, semble géant ici. J'ai perdu mon accès ftp donc, je peux pas changer pour le moment mais si ça ennuye je casserai les liens. Promis !


----------



## hummmf (10 Juillet 2004)

comme c'est des "planches" avec plein de dessins ce serait bête de les réduire...
J'aime beaucoup tes recherches de persos...
D'après TV ???
Tu veux dire que tu regardes un film et que tu te laisses aller à dessiner ?
C'était quel film là ?
 :love:


----------



## Yuio (10 Juillet 2004)

Bah faudrait que je fasse un dessin pour expliquer comment je mâte un film en dessinant. En fait, j'ai soit le Pirates des Caraides ou alors le MAster and Commander qui passe, sous le bras un livre "Pirates, Boucaniers, Flibustiers" de Gilles lapouge puis un petit livre Hachette avec des photos d'habits... Ma fille qui passe me choppe mes crayons ou ma gomme et alors, là c plus ou moins le topo.

À savoir que c'est des recherches pour un travail, sisi ! Donc c'est du sérieux... :love:  :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (10 Juillet 2004)

Yuio a dit:
			
		

> Bah faudrait que je fasse un dessin pour expliquer comment je mâte un film en dessinant. En fait, j'ai soit le Pirates des Caraides ou alors le MAster and Commander qui passe, sous le bras un livre "Pirates, Boucaniers, Flibustiers" de Gilles lapouge puis un petit livre Hachette avec des photos d'habits... Ma fille qui passe me choppe mes crayons ou ma gomme et alors, là c plus ou moins le topo.
> 
> À savoir que c'est des recherches pour un travail, sisi ! Donc c'est du sérieux... :love:  :love:



En tout cas c'est SUPERBE!!!!     Très joli coup de crayon!


----------



## Olive94 (10 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, un canard du Café Salé  :love:


----------



## Yuio (10 Juillet 2004)

wé.... cafésalé, j'suis souvent là bas... par contre olive, j'ai pas l'impression que ce nick me dit quelque chose  :rose:


----------



## seraph (10 Juillet 2004)

Voilà un truc fait au fusain. Je suis pas hors course ?? Merci Yuio pour le "truc" sous Photoshop j'ai pu le faire chez mon collègue.


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

D'abord, bravo à toutes et tous !    

  Allez, je me lance ! 






  Il commence à se faire vieux, Mickey....


----------



## benao (12 Juillet 2004)

ah ca y est, les dessinateurs se reveillent!
un dessin pour une sculpture cinetique:


----------



## macintroll (12 Juillet 2004)

Allez je m'y colle

j'ai pas trop de dessins scannés... faudrais que je le fasse.
mais voici déjà deux chtites peintures  réalisées à l'école de graphisme à l'époque en cours d'illustration.

Une plutôt d'actualité un tigre à la gouache





et un à l'aquarelle + crayons de couleurs d'après une photo de Tim Page.


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Très chouettes, macintroll !


----------



## seraph (12 Juillet 2004)

Grave respect pour le militaire macintroll !!!


----------



## hummmf (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est marrant comme c'est parti d'un coup...alors que plein d'habitués et de vétérans étaient dans le coin avec leurs cartons à dessin...


----------



## benao (13 Juillet 2004)

ouais, on se demande ou ils sont ! peut etre au bar?  
n'empeche qu'ils faudrait voir a pas oublier les dessins!
deja 3 post sans dessin c'est un comble


----------



## benao (15 Juillet 2004)

bonjour!


----------



## benao (16 Juillet 2004)

toujours là!


----------



## benao (18 Juillet 2004)

la meteo presentee par fish mazoute8!


----------



## Yuio (23 Juillet 2004)

Avec de l'acrylique et des gros doigts !


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juillet 2004)

Oui, je triche, j'utilise ma tablette graphique  et je prends pour modèle une de mes photos des bords de Loire (Tours).

Pont Wilson (simple)

En cours de colorisation

 Désolé de ne pas pouvoir mettre de miniatures, je suis sur le PC de mon frère (fraichement reformaté ) et y'a pas Photoshop !


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

Voila, en plus propre (et le lien qui marche) :






Grand Format


----------



## ZePoupi (28 Juillet 2004)

Et hop, une série de croquis sur Tablette Wacom A5... études de mon personnage fétiche "Poupi"... ha ben oui, toujours ce projet de livre pour enfants...    :love:


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juillet 2004)

C'est tout mimi   :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout mimi   :love:



 Merci! Je dirais que c'est le but quand-même!


----------



## kitetrip (2 Août 2004)

Bon ben j'ai fini la colorisation :




Grand format ici


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

magnifique tout ces dessins ! :love:
continuez comme ça 
et désolé si c'est un post sans dessin, mais je suis pas du tout dessinateur, moi


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Août 2004)

Allez, un chti dessin, fait sur tablette graphique et retravaillé sur Illustrator...  :love:


----------



## grumly (10 Août 2004)

excellents tous ces petits dessins, moi en ce moment je bidouille des images étranges qui mélangent photos et dessins sous photoshop.
vincent


----------



## poildep (18 Août 2004)

Allez hop, moi aussi. ça date de l'année dernière.






J'ai pas beaucoup retouché au pinceaux depuis.:rose:


----------



## Ghani (18 Août 2004)

Vraiment super tous vos dessins! 
J'aime beaucoup  
Tien... et si j'en mettais un aussi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, une série de croquis sur Tablette Wacom A5... études de mon personnage fétiche "Poupi"... ha ben oui, toujours ce projet de livre pour enfants...    :love:



 

Trop mignon ce petit lion, j'adore !   

Un de ces jours je vous met un petit dessin, si j'oublie pas 
je suis pas pro, c'est juste un de mes dadas  :love:


----------



## benao (12 Septembre 2004)

héhéhé, salut tout le monde, il était temps de faire remonter ce thread des profondeurs abyssales....
pour feter ça, un remake du dejeuner sur l'herbe....


----------



## benao (15 Septembre 2004)

une autre version... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

je viens enfin de remplacer le dessin (mes v½ux 2004) en premiere page de mon site.


----------



## poildep (15 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens enfin de remplacer le dessin (mes v½ux 2004) en premiere page de mon site.


ça m'a fait réaliser que je n'avais encore jamais été voir ton site. :rose: 
Honte sur moi. 

    ​


----------



## nato kino (15 Septembre 2004)

Ghani a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment super tous vos dessins!
> J'aime beaucoup
> Tien... et si j'en mettais un aussi



Merci bien kim hyung-tae !!


----------



## ZePoupi (15 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Trop mignon ce petit lion, j'adore !
> 
> Un de ces jours je vous met un petit dessin, si j'oublie pas
> je suis pas pro, c'est juste un de mes dadas  :love:



Merci Macloba!   J'en ai d'autres qui vont suivres... mais ces derniers temps, je suis en vacances et je me suis surtout consacré à la photographie!  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2004)

fouille dans mes vieilles archives .... 

scan d'un croquis qui doit dater des années 1977, 1978 ...


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> fouille dans mes vieilles archives ....
> 
> scan d'un croquis qui doit dater des années 1977, 1978 ...


 ce qui tend à renforcer l'idée que j'ai de toi... :love:
J'aimerais bien voir du plus récent  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Ghani a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment super tous vos dessins!
> J'aime beaucoup
> Tien... et si j'en mettais un aussi



À force de t'inspirer de tes auteurs favoris tu trouveras un style qui t'appartiendra vraiment Ghani  En attendant bravo  Tu es encore jeune tu as le temps de te faire ton propre style  Tous les grands peintres ont été copistes avant de se faire un nom


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2004)

bah .. faut dire que .. c'est pas n'importe qui .. Cavanna !


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À force de t'inspirer de tes auteurs favoris tu trouveras un style qui t'appartiendra vraiment Ghani  En attendant bravo  Tu es encore jeune tu as le temps de te faire ton propre style  Tous les grands peintres ont été copistes avant de se faire un nom


 d'ailleurs, moi qui n'ai jamais été copiste je ne me suis jamais fait de nom !


----------



## benao (21 Septembre 2004)

moi ce que j'adore copier ce sont les choses vraies


----------



## vdb (27 Septembre 2004)

allez, je participe. Un chti peu politique, c'est po grave?


----------



## benao (27 Septembre 2004)

vdb a dit:
			
		

> allez, je participe. Un chti peu politique, c'est po grave?



il est de qui ce dessin?


----------



## vdb (28 Septembre 2004)

ben... de moi :mouais:


----------



## Yama (28 Septembre 2004)

grumly a dit:
			
		

> excellents tous ces petits dessins, moi en ce moment je bidouille des images étranges qui mélangent photos et dessins sous photoshop.
> vincent



ça m'intéresse, on peut en voir d'autre ?


----------



## benao (29 Septembre 2004)

vdb a dit:
			
		

> ben... de moi :mouais:



si j'etais toi, je le signerai ce dessin, il est bon!


----------



## vdb (30 Septembre 2004)

ben... merci.
en fait je l'ai fait pour illustrer un article dans un journal socio-pédagogique.
Il est pas signé? oups, je vérifie.


----------



## benao (1 Octobre 2004)

vdb a dit:
			
		

> allez, je participe. Un chti peu politique, c'est po grave?



en fait, j'etais persuade d'avoir vu ce dessin quelque part, mais je ne savais plus ou..
j'ai eu un flash quand je me suis rappele que je l'avais vu... SUR TON SITE!!
quel abrrrruti je fais!!
d'ailleurs les autres dessins sont aussi tres bien!
allez pour feter ca, un petit dessin!


----------



## goon (5 Octobre 2004)

bravo ! à moi avec de vieux dessins de BTS







c'est surtout le bonhomme d'en bas à droite que j'aime bien.


----------



## vdb (5 Octobre 2004)

allez un crobar, pour le plaisir


----------



## vdb (5 Octobre 2004)

et un autre allez...


----------



## benao (8 Octobre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> bravo ! à moi avec de vieux dessins de BTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi j'adore sa trogne!!!

a moi :


----------



## benao (8 Octobre 2004)

c'est mon tour?


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Octobre 2004)

vdb a dit:
			
		

> allez un crobar, pour le plaisir


Rha! Tcheu! J'adore!!!!       :love:


----------



## Dondic (18 Octobre 2004)

marrant votre truc...
 
voilà pour moi :


----------



## ZePoupi (18 Octobre 2004)

Cool!  J'aime bien!  
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas envi de mettre des illustres online (la flemme... oui oui, je sais, je suis une vrai larve...) Bon, si jamais, je vous invite à aller voir directement mes dernières "oeuvres"! Holalaaaa...       :rateau: 
"C'est par ici m'sieur-dames!"


----------



## benao (20 Octobre 2004)

joli travail, m. Phootek!!   
ma contribution du matin:


----------



## jeanserien (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon moi attention le petit dessin va sortir!


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Superbe, jeanserien !


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Novembre 2004)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi attention le petit dessin va sortir!



Ayé Jeanserien, c'est superbe!! J'adore ton style, et ton site est vraiment bien!   :love:


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon allez j'me lance,
Profitez-en pour aller voir le site de mon groupe :
www.9eme.net
@plus,

PS: arrg j'ai l'impression que ma piece jointe s'affiche pas, j'ai bien executé toutes les instructions dans option sup/fichier attaché/gerer les pièces jointes.
J'ai uploadé le fichier, ilest dans "pieces jointes actuelles" mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne s'affiche pas.
Comment-c'est-y qu'on fait?


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2004)

a si ca marche, Ok ça roule...


----------



## benao (7 Novembre 2004)

So Bad!


----------



## e.mat (7 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir benao and Co, dites cela m'interesse le petit défi d'un dessin par jour, parce qu'il faut que je m'y remette sérieusement, alors si cela vous branche on ce donne RDV pour le dessin journalier ( ok denao)   un petit défi cela fait pas de mal, cela stimule, non?

Alors, interessé......ou pas ?


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Novembre 2004)

Perso moi, je n'ai pas le temps... déjà trop de choses à faire de mon côté! Et ces temps, beurk, prises de tête avec mon boulot... grrrrrr...


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Perso moi, je n'ai pas le temps... déjà trop de choses à faire de mon côté! Et ces temps, beurk, prises de tête avec mon boulot... grrrrrr...



moi aussi.... et j'ai plus la motive de dessiner depuis que je photographie des maisons en démolition! (c'est plus facile)


----------



## ZePoupi (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi.... et j'ai plus la motive de dessiner depuis que je photographie des maisons en démolition! (c'est plus facile)



Tu veux dire que c'est plus facile de démolire que de construire c'est çà?


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que c'est plus facile de démolire que de construire c'est çà?



ben un peu.... mais je construit avec du démoli moi.... :rateau:   

Bonne nuit!


----------



## benao (9 Novembre 2004)

bon l'operation un dessin, un jour reprend du poil de la bete!


----------



## e.mat (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour at all, bin dis donc, Benao, tu ne nous la pas déja montrer celui-là, c'est un dessin d'hier et pas du jour !  


sinon, the pictures is


----------



## benao (9 Novembre 2004)

sorry, mais je finis par m'emmeler les crayons!


----------



## benao (9 Novembre 2004)

tiens celui-ci je suis presque sûr de l'avoir jamais mis? c'est peut etre parce qu'il est pas terrible....
bon hé, M e.mat, il est ou le dessin du jour? :sleep:


----------



## e.mat (9 Novembre 2004)

Môsieur Diogène..  

















To be continued......


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2004)

Ayé !
Gratouillé rapido sur le bout du burlingue.
A+


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2004)

arrg j'ai pas encore tout pigé pour les pièces jointes


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Novembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> arrg j'ai pas encore tout pigé pour les pièces jointes


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2004)

bon ca marche là?
ok c'est cool..

 :hosto:


----------



## benao (11 Novembre 2004)

bon, toujours personne....
ce thread est un desert.... :sleep:


----------



## NED (11 Novembre 2004)

salut, en fait faudrait, au lieu de demander des dessins crayon, que les gens mettent des creations diverses sur d'autres support? NON?
Bon moi je dis ça c'est juste une idée.
Pour faire avancer le smilblick quoi...


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Novembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> salut, en fait faudrait, au lieu de demander des dessins crayon, que les gens mettent des creations diverses sur d'autres support? NON?
> Bon moi je dis ça c'est juste une idée.
> Pour faire avancer le smilblick quoi...



Tout juste Ned, pour ma part, je ne fais plus tellement de dessins sur papier (généralement, je les perds, ou je ne sais plus très bien où les stocker). Alors je les fais direct sur tablette graphique, photoshop et Illustrator... bon, je vais balancer un de mes tout derniers graphs... C'est de la couleur, mais tant pis, je me fais plaisir!  :love:






D'ailleurs, j'ai l'intention de lancer toute une série de fonds d'écran avec mes personnages... là, j'ai bien l'intention de le nommer "Le lapin Aglagla"... un lapin heureux que lorsqu'il fait froid... voilà...  Oui oui, je sais, j'ai encore une âme d'enfant... mais j'y peux rien moi!     :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je dessine beaucoup au crayon papier ( en cours de philo notamment ) mais pas de scanner


----------



## NED (12 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je dessine beaucoup au crayon papier ( en cours de philo notamment ) mais pas de scanner



T'as pas un appareil numérique? ca t'evite le scan... Bon c'est une soluce systeme D mais ça peut fonctinner.
 :rose: 

Voilà un chti dessin :


----------



## benao (13 Novembre 2004)

extrait d'un carnet de croquis....
toutn'est pas bon....


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Novembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> extrait d'un carnet de croquis....
> toutn'est pas bon....



Moi, je trouve qu'il y a de bons trucs tout de même...


----------



## benao (13 Décembre 2004)

eh!
vous vous rappelez de ce fil, ou le gars devait faire un dessin par jour?
eh ben, il a pas pu le faire!
ca aurait ete etonnant, non?


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Décembre 2004)

On peut mettre des BD ?

Bon, je tente le coup... voici un extrait d'une BD que j'ai dessiné, rapidement... l'humour n'est peut être pas au goût de certains...


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Décembre 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> eh!
> vous vous rappelez de ce fil, ou le gars devait faire un dessin par jour?
> eh ben, il a pas pu le faire!
> ca aurait ete etonnant, non?



Heuu, je me trompe où tu l'avais déjà envoyée celle-ci non?


----------



## benao (14 Décembre 2004)

ah, c'est pas juste, je pensais pas que t'aurais suivi, surtout que c'est le premier de la liste, mais bon la c'est la galere ,lmes pieces jointes c'est archi plein!!! 
mais bon, c'est pas une excuse!!!
alors il va falloir attaquer le rayon BD! et la c'est du lourd!!


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

eh, ben y'a pas grand monde!!!!! :hein:


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Décembre 2004)

Mais si voyons!


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2004)

Allez zou,
Une chtite serie de masques Etniques :


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

Coucou! 
Holalalaaaaa, il est temps de relancer le sujet, il se mortifie grave là... allez, je me lance avec une illustration couleur, sorry, je voulais la placer dans le thread des cartes de voeux électroniques, mais comme c'est une carte conventionnelle qui m'a été demandée par une ravissante collègue...  :love: Heuuu, je m'égare là, allez, zou, ma vache volante! :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

Je la vois pas, ta vache, Phootek.


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je la vois pas, ta vache, Phootek.



Ben heuu, moi je la vois là!  :mouais:  :mouais: C'est quoi ce binz... encore un problème de bouglou à sens giratoire inversé! (C)-Edika...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

quelques modestes gribouillages fais en cours de droit constitutionnel... pr faire vivre un peu le sujet...  :rose:


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> quelques modestes gribouillages fais en cours de droit constitutionnel... pr faire vivre un peu le sujet...  :rose:


Pas mal du tout.  Et sinon, t'assures en droit constitutionnel ?


----------



## appleman (8 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> quelques modestes gribouillages fais en cours de droit constitutionnel... pr faire vivre un peu le sujet...  :rose:



une petite premiere année de Droit non?  
Je te comprend, moi c'était l'année dernière...et c'est vrai que c'est chiant... :sleep:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> Holalalaaaaa, il est temps de relancer le sujet, il se mortifie grave là... allez, je me lance avec une illustration couleur, sorry, je voulais la placer dans le thread des cartes de voeux électroniques, mais comme c'est une carte conventionnelle qui m'a été demandée par une ravissante collègue...  :love: Heuuu, je m'égare là, allez, zou, ma vache volante! :love:  :love:



très mignon, j'aime bien le style... 

cette vache a un rapport avec ta "charmante collègue" ?


----------



## LeSqual (8 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> Holalalaaaaa, il est temps de relancer le sujet, il se mortifie grave là... allez, je me lance avec une illustration couleur, sorry, je voulais la placer dans le thread des cartes de voeux électroniques, mais comme c'est une carte conventionnelle qui m'a été demandée par une ravissante collègue...  :love: Heuuu, je m'égare là, allez, zou, ma vache volante! :love:  :love:




Elle donne du "space-milk" ???  :casse:


----------



## alan.a (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour completer le fil, une petite gribouille à la palette commandée par les enfants, pour leur chambre


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour PoildeP, l'image était en CMJN, j'imagine que c'est la cause du problème...  Pour les autres, tssssss.... Joachim, méchant! Naon, ça n'a aucun rapport!  Pour LeSqual, imagine qu'elle fasse ses besoins hein...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> une petite premiere année de Droit non?
> Je te comprend, moi c'était l'année dernière...et c'est vrai que c'est chiant... :sleep:



c'est net... mais je trouve cela passionnant a coté du droit civil...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

en parlant de droit civil d'ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour completer le fil, une petite gribouille à la palette commandée par les enfants, pour leur chambre



  c'est méchant un renne ?


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est un renne ou un Caribou ?

Bonne Année a tous


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour les pros du dessin!    

Moi je passe plus de temps dans le fil des photos... mais je me suis dit que en scannant quelques trucs... je pourrai vous faire partager mon style de dessin....   

(pour le moment... je n'ai pas de site ni d'endroit ou heberger mes images... je vais donc "flooder ma série...   ) J'ai essayer de représenter des connaissances au milieu des objets de leur quotidien....

Voilà Barbara


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Maxime


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Olivier


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

le bras d'Olivier


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Et Claudia


----------



## ZePoupi (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les pros du dessin!
> 
> Moi je passe plus de temps dans le fil des photos... mais je me suis dit que en scannant quelques trucs... je pourrai vous faire partager mon style de dessin....
> 
> ...



Ho non, pas encore lui! Il est partout celui-là!     
Très chouette ta série! Manque juste un peu de couleur! Mais j'aime bien, ça me fait penser au style des années 70, avec les Beatles...   
Olivier... c'est Webo? Il est fusiller? Arf! 
Hésite pas à continuer à nous flooder...


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ho non, pas encore lui! Il est partout celui-là!
> Très chouette ta série! Manque juste un peu de couleur! Mais j'aime bien, ça me fait penser au style des années 70, avec les Beatles...
> Olivier... c'est Webo? Il est fusiller? Arf!
> Hésite pas à continuer à nous flooder...



Merci l'ami!    :rose: 

Olivier c'est mon vrai frère (Webo c'est mon beaufrère) légère nuance.....

et moi aussi j'ai été fus TER (après avoir essayer Gren TER)   et maintenant je suis réformé... ils m'on tout abimé....   

A+ et t'inquiète pas pour le flood... le dessin c pas ma tasse de thé...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Olivier... c'est Webo? Il est fusiller? Arf!
> Hésite pas à continuer à nous flooder...





			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Olivier c'est mon vrai frère (Webo c'est mon beaufrère) légère nuance.....



Je ne fais que passer...   Jolis dessins.  J'ai toujours été une buse en dessin moi... 

_Se préparer à bannir LeSqual et Phootek_.


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que passer...   Jolis dessins.  J'ai toujours été une buse en dessin moi...



Allez, WebO, dessine-moi un g minuscule en Garamond Book italique   (Moi je me garde le X en Frutiger Black  )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, WebO, dessine-moi un g minuscule en Garamond Book italique   (Moi je me garde le X en Frutiger Black  )




Arg...    :love: Que de souvenirs... Avec Siegriest pour moi, et Dessarzins pour toi...   :love:   Vais ressortir mes dessins au trait...


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Zut j'ai perdu la clé de la cave, véridique ! va falloir faire péter le cadenas pour récupérer les dessins que j'ai pas  jeté y'a deux ans


----------



## ZePoupi (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arg...    :love: Que de souvenirs... Avec Siegriest pour moi, et Dessarzins pour toi...   :love:   Vais ressortir mes dessins au trait...



Arf, ben moi j'ai eu les deux... beaucoup de théorie ces profs, quelle bande de purge... et Dessarzins avec ses mocassins... une folle envie de lui écraser les pieds moi.
C'était le bon vieux temps, arf! 

Bannir ZeSqual et Phootek? Bah, pourquoi??


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ben moi j'ai eu les deux... beaucoup de théorie ces profs, quelle bande de purge... et Dessarzins avec ses mocassins... une folle envie de lui écraser les pieds moi.
> C'était le bon vieux temps, arf!



P'tête qu'on s'connaît...  Erag de 1992 à 1996, apprentissage aux PCL à Lausanne.


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> P'tête qu'on s'connaît...  Erag de 1992 à 1996, apprentissage aux PCL à Lausanne.


Oui p'têt moi aussi, j'étais dans la classe parallèle de WebO à eragsic park. J'aimais bien Dessarzin, mais bon, là on dérive du post


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui p'têt moi aussi, j'étais dans la classe parallèle de WebO à eragsic park. J'aimais bien Dessarzin, mais bon, là on dérive du post



[LeSqual Modo on] Bannir Webo, teo et Phootek pour déviance de post...  Passez une annonce dans le Magazine Migros avec photo de classe et faites vous une bouffe!    [/LeSqual Modo off]


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> [LeSqual Modo on] Bannir Webo, teo et Phootek pour déviance de post...  Passez une annonce dans le Magazine Migros avec photo de classe et faites vous une bouffe!    [/LeSqual Modo off]



Bon, y va se calmer le thon hein?  Tcheuva! 
Pour Webo, peut-être que l'on s'est croisé dans les couloirs!  Moi, c'était de 90 à 94... 
Dessarzin, je pouvais pas le blairer, avec son sourire aussi large qu'un fil dentaire, et ses airs de grande zaza...
Sorry pour les autres, je m'arrete-là, mais tout de même, c'était le bon vieux temps!   On pourrait se faire un sujet dans le bar là non?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> [LeSqual Modo on] Bannir Webo, teo et Phootek pour déviance de post...  Passez une annonce dans le Magazine Migros avec photo de classe et faites vous une bouffe!    [/LeSqual Modo off]



Note: bouler rouge LeSqual au moins dix fois. Bon, Phootek faut qu'on cause...   

PS: Roger C. si tu nous lis...


----------



## Malek (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour participer


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

Malek a dit:
			
		

> Pour participer



Alors bonne participation


----------



## kitetrip (14 Janvier 2005)

Modeste contribution  venant de mon site de merde


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Modeste contribution  venant de mon site de merde



Ouais, c'est vraiment à chier...   :love:


----------



## kitetrip (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est fou ce qu'on peut s'amuser en cours de Mécanique :sleep:


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2005)

Nickel ton site de merde. Je kiffe ce genre de site, le design épuré et tout..... mortel !!!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Janvier 2005)

tiens...ma 1ère bagnole (même couleur, mas sans la décoration...)


----------



## kitetrip (30 Janvier 2005)

J'avais acheté un Pilot 5mm et je voulais savoir si j'avais la même précision que mon criterium






Le résultat est concluant


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Février 2005)

Bon, allez, un ours... durant mon trajet en train... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

rooo tro mimi...
 :love:

un gribouillage


----------



## LeSqual (6 Février 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, un ours... durant mon trajet en train... :love:




Il est adorable de naiveté!    :love:


----------



## benao (6 Février 2005)

ouais!
des zanimos!
j'adore les ours, et encore plus les lapins de M. Phootek!  

ci-dessous, souvenirs de Californie, ours, ecureuils, oiseaux....


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Février 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Il est adorable de naiveté!    :love:



Ben heuu... il est un peu comme moi en quelque sorte!


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Février 2005)

Bon, allez, encore un dessin (projo pour une carte de voeux avec mes personnages...)   :love:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Février 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, encore un dessin (projo pour une carte de voeux avec mes personnages...)   :love:



RE    :love:   




et bonne soirée!  

PS: tu m'enverra la final pour 2006?!?


----------



## ZePoupi (6 Février 2005)

Arf, Ze Squal, rapide!  La carte est déjà terminée... je la mettrai sur mon site... et j'espère surtout pouvoir créer une fonction "cartes virtuelles" depuis mon site... mais ça prend du temps! Grrrr! Tu pourras envoyer mes cartes à ta dulcinée, et par mail en plus!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

trop de la balle (comme qui dise els d'jeuns... arf arf arf... merde... chui un d'jeuns moi aussi...)
bon... faut que je me retrouve une autre dulciné... d'ici 2006... wai... voir meme avant...


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2005)

Voici un nu réalisé grace au concours d'une amie chère qui posait pour la première fois... 
Un grand merci à elle. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voici un nu réalisé grace au concours d'une amie chère qui posait pour la première fois...
> Un grand merci à elle. :love: :love: :love:



très jolie


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> très jolie



Une affirmation contraire de ta part nous aurait étonné...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Février 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, encore un dessin (projo pour une carte de voeux avec mes personnages...)   :love:



J'aime beaucoup tes desssins, Phootek, sont vraiment poilants !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voici un nu réalisé grace au concours d'une amie chère qui posait pour la première fois...
> Un grand merci à elle. :love: :love: :love:



   Faudrait que je m'y remette... J'en ai plus fait depuis la fac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

... Ces temps-ci, j'ai pas mal crobardé pour un court métrage qui doit se tourner en avril en Corse... Une histoire émouvante qui se déroule durant la 1ère guerre mondiale.... Le scénario m'a convaincu de bosser gratos :love:  En mémoire de mon arrière grand père... le tatoué


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

pour rester dans la guerre 14-18
Image tirée d'un projet d'illustration perso (ay sera t'il jamais terminé ?)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> pour rester dans la guerre 14-18
> Image tirée d'un projet d'illustration perso (ay sera t'il jamais terminé ?)



Sors toi les pouces du cul et mets en un bon coup... C'est valable!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sors toi les pouces du cul et mets en un bon coup...



C'est donc pour ça que je m'asseyais sur le côté ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2005)

Un second nu... 
Même modèle.  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Ben mon porcelet ; tu t'fais pas ièch'...    T'es amoureux ou quoi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un second nu...
> Même modèle.  :love:



Si elle n'habitait pas trop loin de chez moi c'te copine que tu as, je la croquerais bien !! :rateau:      

"Pas taper, pas taper !" c'était juste sur papier qu'euçh j'voulais dire


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

S'il y a bien une chose que je regrette de ne pas posséder dans ma besace créative, c'est un beau coup de crayon (si j'ose dire  ).

Bravo tous.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Février 2005)

Je finis de le colorier et je le mets sur mon site  

(en fait c du papier+feutre+scan+photoshop  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je finis de le colorier et je le mets sur mon site
> 
> (en fait c du papier+feutre+scan+photoshop  )



waouuu... je veux la meme...   
juste un truc... il vont un peut etre assis sur les roues a l'arriere...  :mouais:


----------



## benao (15 Février 2005)

pour l'inspiration, rien de tel qu'un bon saut sur un feu!!
bravo pour les dessins, il y en a qui cachaient leur talent!


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un second nu...
> Même modèle.  :love:



vraiment très jolie :rose:


----------



## benao (8 Avril 2005)

c'est encore moi!
autoportrait de moi par moi pour moi!
je sais, deja vu, dans la section "autoportrait", et alors?


----------



## benao (8 Avril 2005)

attention, ce sujet passe a la vitesse superieure!
au crayon, papier+scan, il faut rajouter : peinture, toile, pinceaux, terre, cailloux, planche de bois, une marie-jeanne, un appareil photo avec un pied, et bien sur, une bonne dose de motivation! 
 :rateau:    :love:


----------



## raphpascual (11 Avril 2005)

Et sur Palm ca sera pas censuré? 






"à la fenêtre" 
serie: "moi aussi je" 304*695 pixels


----------



## benao (12 Avril 2005)

supercool!
ton palm c'est ta palette graphique ou quoi?


----------



## raphpascual (13 Avril 2005)

Oui entre autre. 
En plus quand on perd son stylet on peut toujours continuer avec les doigts où un cure dent  pour les plus extemistes...


----------



## Soudy (6 Mai 2005)

raphpascual a dit:
			
		

> Et sur Palm ca sera pas censuré?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vraiment chouette dessin, bravo


----------



## kitetrip (12 Mai 2005)

Un petit essai de montre... J'ai voulu supprimer les classiques aiguilles mais bon, au final l'affichage n'est plus trop lisible !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

bien, il 7h30 et des poussieres... nan ?


----------



## kitetrip (13 Mai 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bien, il 7h30 et des poussieres... nan ?


 
8h30   (merde, c'est pas au point ! :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

nan, nan... c'est moi qui s'est po compté...


----------



## jahrom (24 Mai 2005)

Voilà un petit croquis fait sur le comptoir d'un bar en prenant l'apero.... (j'etais un peu enervé par ma journée de boulot)


----------



## winnsp (8 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un petit croquis fait sur le comptoir d'un bar en prenant l'apero.... (j'etais un peu enervé par ma journée de boulot)


 
Je sais pas comment répondre. Ca va marcher?
Ici un dessin fait un soir de déprime. Presque tous mes démons y sont.


----------



## winnsp (8 Juin 2005)

un autre dessin, vraiment automatique celui-là (pendant coups de téléphone)


----------



## Macbeth (8 Juin 2005)

Bon aller zou, je me propulse. Que des dames.


----------



## winnsp (8 Juin 2005)

une gentille


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller zou, je me propulse. Que des dames.


 
Franchement félicitations  C'est vraiment très beau !

Tu prends des cours ? 
Je suis égalemment en train de me lancer sur les visages, chose que je n'ai jamais fait depuis (ben vi, je dessine que des machines ou alors voitures, montres, produits...). Pour les profils ça va encore, par contre pour les trois quarts qu'est-ce que j'en bave :rateau: !

Des scans ce week-end avec le PC de papa-môma  

Félicitations encore


----------



## Macbeth (16 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Franchement félicitations  C'est vraiment très beau !
> 
> Tu prends des cours ?
> Je suis égalemment en train de me lancer sur les visages, chose que je n'ai jamais fait depuis (ben vi, je dessine que des machines ou alors voitures, montres, produits...). Pour les profils ça va encore, par contre pour les trois quarts qu'est-ce que j'en bave :rateau: !
> ...



merci.
Pour les cours, heu, disons que j'en ai pris. maintenant, j'essaye progresser sur le tas.
Tiens tu dessines des bagnoles, moi s'il y a une truc sur lequel je rame en dessin, c'est les bagnoles.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2005)

A partir d'un modèle... 

Je dois juste le terminer et j'ai eu un problème avec mon nouveau scanner (au niveau des yeux)... Aie aie aie la qualité des imprimantes tout en un.


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2005)

En fait ça doit être le scanner qui a une précision médiocre (ben vi, un fax-imprimante-scanner-copieur HP à 175¤ c'est le plus bas prix  ).





A partir de mon imagination...

Je galère je galère mais en même temps, je ne prends pas de cours donc c'est normal


----------



## Macbeth (19 Juin 2005)

Si je peux me permettre un conseil, essaye d'éviter l'estompage avec le crayon. je sais c'ets un reflexe qu'on a tous parce-que ça parmet de donner des volumes assez rapidement, mais ca a tendance aussi a ramolir les forme et a fair eperdre pas mal la dynamique a ton dessins. Esaaye plutôt des tramages...mais par contre, je te l'accorde, c'est pas évident à gèrer. Pour els visages et la morpho, bon courage en tout cas, nimporte qui ayant un jour tenu un crayon sais bien que c'ets ce qu'il y a de plus difficile à maîtriser (avec les bagnoles )

Bon aller deux autres dessins. Bon ça sent le réchauffé parce-que je les ai déjà balancé sur un autre site, mais j'ai un énorme flemme d'en numériser d'autres là.


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juin 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> . Essaye plutôt des tramages...mais par contre, je te l'accorde, c'est pas évident à gèrer. Pour les visages et la morpho, bon courage en tout cas, nimporte qui ayant un jour tenu un crayon sais bien que c'ets ce qu'il y a de plus difficile à maîtriser (avec les bagnoles )


 
Tramage ?? Kesako  
En tout cas merci, je crois que je vais continuer aujourd'hui, je crois qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de boulot à faire ce matin


----------



## Macbeth (20 Juin 2005)

Tramage pour Trame. Tu fais une sorte de trame au crayon, en hachurant par endroit, en croisant les traits de crayon. Il y a plusieurs méthode pour obtenir des grisés plus dynamique autres que par extompage.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Un amour pour toujours depuis le dessin et des études aux Beaux-Arts en Arts Graphiques, ça peut donner ça  :love:
















​Et encore d'autres sur mon site


----------



## NED (21 Juin 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller zou, je me propulse. Que des dames.
> 
> [/img]



Bravo c'est très beau !
Y'aurait-il un petit côté BD non?


----------



## Macbeth (23 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bravo c'est très beau !
> Y'aurait-il un petit côté BD non?



Merci. 
et il y a effectivement un coté BD, c'est mon boulot. 

@Morden.
Très Joli des crobs' ! Bravo !!


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2005)

Allez, un vieux ( :sick:  ) dessin (BD).... :rose:


----------



## jahrom (2 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un vieux ( :sick:  ) dessin (BD).... :rose:



Très jolie BD 

PS : Si je puis me permettre, la dernière bulle n'est pas indispensable et meriterait même d'être supprimé... (tout le monde aurait compris l'aspect "philosophique de la chose")


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie BD
> 
> PS : Si je puis me permettre, la dernière bulle n'est pas indispensable et meriterait même d'être supprimé... (tout le monde aurait compris l'aspect "philosophique de la chose")




La dernière bulle, c'est le tueur qui se découvre philosophe...


----------



## pukmac (2 Juillet 2005)

croquis retravaillé sur photoshop


----------



## benao (6 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2005)

Mettre ses dessins d'illustrator, ca compte ?  :love:

sinon voila :rose:


----------



## Macbeth (11 Juillet 2005)

Super bon Benao et Modern_Thing...dans deux style très très différents.  j'aim bien le p'tit délire de Pukmac aussi.
Bon, dans un autre registre et puisque je vois qu'on passe au bricolage sur toshop et autres joyeuseté : un ex libris fait pour le secours populaire (solidaribulle).


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2005)

WAHOOO ca tape !
Dis t'a des BD a toi qu'on peut acheter?


----------



## Macbeth (12 Juillet 2005)

la seule qu'on toruve encore en ce moment c'ets une bd jeunesse, donc rien à voir avec ce que tu vois plus haut. Mais tu peut faire un tour sur mon site si tu veux des infos (opération de promo à peine dissimulée )


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> la seule qu'on toruve encore en ce moment c'ets une bd jeunesse, donc rien à voir avec ce que tu vois plus haut. Mais tu peut faire un tour sur mon site si tu veux des infos (opération de promo à peine dissimulée )




Y a pas de honte à avoir, tu peux même le mettre dans ta signature ! 

Joli coup de crayon !


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Une planche qui date de la fac, y a quelques années, donc !... :casse:


----------



## NED (13 Juillet 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> la seule qu'on toruve encore en ce moment c'ets une bd jeunesse, donc rien à voir avec ce que tu vois plus haut. Mais tu peut faire un tour sur mon site si tu veux des infos (opération de promo à peine dissimulée )



lé ou l'adresse?


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> lé ou l'adresse?


 Dans son profil ! 

Et effectivement tu pourrais la mettre dans ta signature, ça devrait intéresser du monde !


----------



## Macbeth (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon bon....j'y vais j'y vais..
Voilà qui est fait.


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon....j'y vais j'y vais..
> Voilà qui est fait.




Ah ben voilà, quand tu veux !


----------



## benao (28 Juillet 2005)

ehehe!
ce thread est toujours là?
bon, ben allons-y!


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2005)

Allez puisque c'est reparti!
Un cht'it pour la route :


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Juillet 2005)

Tssss, Benao, tu l'avais déjà mise dans ce thread cette image!     Faut aller te coucher!!!! Superbe NED!!!


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Merci Phootek, lol Benao....
Kicé qui mé un chti dissin?


----------



## ederntal (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Allez puisque c'est reparti!
> Un cht'it pour la route :



j'adore vraiment ce que tu fait (comme tout le monde je crois   )
juste une petite question d'un étudiant en art : tu dessine a la main et tu vectorise apres ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

Un ptit dessin Illustrator fait pendant mes études il y a un an ou deux


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> j'adore vraiment ce que tu fait (comme tout le monde je crois   )
> juste une petite question d'un étudiant en art : tu dessine a la main et tu vectorise apres ?



Tout à fait.
tout est dessiné à la main au staedler fin ou au pinceau 2 et encre de chine.
La ce visage ci n'es pas très complexe mais parfois je peux passer 4 ou 5 heures sur un visage.
Puis scané et vectorisé sur photoshop (streamline me saoule, j'ai arreté). Comme ça je peut en faire des tirages de 2cm j'usqu'a 20metres.


----------



## ederntal (3 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> tout est dessiné à la main au staedler fin ou au pinceau 2 et encre de chine.
> La ce visage ci n'es pas très complexe mais parfois je peux passer 4 ou 5 heures sur un visage.
> Puis scané et vectorisé sur photoshop (streamline me saoule, j'ai arreté). Comme ça je peut en faire des tirages de 2cm j'usqu'a 20metres.



Ok  Merci

T'as esseyer la nouvelle fonction de vectoriastion de illustrator cs 2, j'ai pas connu streamline, je sais pas si c'est mieux mais c'est tres performant...


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Arg je suis pas encore au CS 2 !
P'tain ca va trop vite, en plus quand t'as une boite, ca te coûte plutôt bonbon en logiciels...
Mais je prend note...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2005)

dans le genre, je m'ennuyais au taf et j'ai ouvert Illustrator tout en travaillant


----------



## kitetrip (20 Août 2005)

Avec un stylo et une feuille, sans crayon ni brouillon et aucune connaissance en perspective, c'est chaud de dessiner l'intérieur d'une voiture


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Avec un stylo et une feuille, sans crayon ni brouillon et aucune connaissance en perspective, c'est chaud de dessiner l'intérieur d'une voiture



Ba tu t'es pas mal demerdé à l'arrache comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Crayons, feutres et aquarelles, outils efficasse a l' esquisses. Pour restituer sont imagination les bonnes vieilles méthodes sont les meilleurs. L' outil moderne interviend après, et heureusement qu' il éxite!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Les vacances sont finis pour déja beaucoup de monde ou elles se teminent. Il faut penser aux prochaines.....


----------



## kitetrip (21 Août 2005)

flexofox a dit:
			
		

> Les vacances sont finis pour déja beaucoup de monde ou elles se teminent. Il faut penser aux prochaines.....


 
:love: 

J'adore vraiment celui-ci !

C'est de ta pure inspiration ?

En tout cas, c'est nickel !


----------



## Macbeth (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon, un petit délire Publié régulièrement dans un magazine breton en breton (Meuriad) et fait rapidement, une journée maxi de boulot pour dessin + couleur.

http://moriniere-art.chez.tiscali.fr/images/Gloutonweb.jpg


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un petit délire Publié régulièrement dans un magazine breton en breton (Meuriad) et fait rapidement, une journée maxi de boulot pour dessin + couleur.
> 
> http://moriniere-art.chez.tiscali.fr/images/Gloutonweb.jpg



Tu pourra nous expliquer tes techniques de colorisation (si ce n'est pas secret defense?)...


----------



## Macbeth (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui, c'ets vrai tu m'avais déjà demandé ça NED, désolé, j'ai zappé... mais je ne te vois jamais sur aim. Sinon, je peux le faire ici ou en mp (et ce n'est pas sercet défense, ça a déjà été publié dans studio multimédia d'ailleurs ( n° 72) ).


----------



## Macbeth (30 Septembre 2005)

Bon, voilà celui du mois prochain. toujours même principe : rapide et pas prise de tête. Mais je me marre bien à faire ça. Et puis, y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ai que les bretons qui y ai droit (bon, là y a pas le texte, mais en breton ça ne nous aiderait pas tellement . )

http://moriniere-art.chez.tiscali.fr/images/loupgarrouweb.jpg


----------



## neho37 (1 Octobre 2005)

sont où tes dessins ? j'les vois pas ?


----------



## benao (1 Octobre 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> sont où tes dessins ? j'les vois pas ?



faut cliquer sur le texte en bleu!


----------



## neho37 (1 Octobre 2005)

oki ! c'est vu !!! maisq tu fais plus de photos que de dessins nan ? t'en as 5 c'est ça dans ton album ? sympa ! ^-^


----------



## Macbeth (3 Octobre 2005)

??? heu, non, j'ai pas du tout de photo dans mon album.....


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> ??? heu, non, j'ai pas du tout de photo dans mon album.....



euh..je crois qu'il parlait de ma galerie...


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2005)

salut! 
c'est encore moi, et oui toujours du noir et blanc....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Pas mal,..!

 les coups de crayons sont rares sur le forum. Domage.


----------



## Macbeth (4 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> euh..je crois qu'il parlait de ma galerie...



soit c'était pas clair, soit je n'étais pas clair. .

Joli coup de crayon les gars.


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Octobre 2005)

Bon, moi, ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais plus passé dans le coin...  Et me revoilou! :love: 







 :love: :love: :love: J'adore ma première vrai colo!


----------



## benao (5 Décembre 2005)

THIS THREAD IS NOT DEAD!


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2005)

Yo bien dit Benao !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Allez je me jete a l'eau !!!!!! :rateau: 

petit illustrator !!!!!......bon bin voui !!! c'est une ferrari !!!!:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2005)

bon...je ne sais pas s'il y a encore quelqu'un qui traîne parfois par ici, je laisse un lien pour télécharger un petit coup de crayon... 
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956d8e949faa3231284144e834f1597911c0493ae6ea6ad239f/fantasy05.jpg


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon...je ne sais pas s'il y a encore quelqu'un qui traîne parfois par ici, je laisse un lien pour télécharger un petit coup de crayon...
> http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956d8e949faa3231284144e834f1597911c0493ae6ea6ad239f/fantasy05.jpg


Ca marche pas ton lien Tirhum?


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche pas ton lien Tirhum?



il faut si reprendre à plusieures fois et ça finit par marcher... 
c'est un peu chiant, mais l'hébergement est gratuit, alors....
pour en savoir plus : http://dl-a.free.fr/

sinon d'autres liens; y en a bien un qui marchera de suite :
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956d8e949faa3231284144e834f1597911c0493ae6ea6ad239f/fantasy05.jpg
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956227df4edb6e88054235e270749ceacd4c5559c3c48769b1f/aids.jpg
http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956b9d65c060fbe30cb24380e52ba0d5ea95a34b4f17c87ccda/fantasy06.jpg
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d495655c522ae15076b374ada546b0ce2ae720ba195f1cd053bfd/idea03.jpg
http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d49567a3e7475572871f0cad85d68c30c33ecade442f7d0e6ea84/idea06.jpg
http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d495627019f8c7a560dce952dd71b5d7e679a3bc9a13e8dec3342/pg018.jpg
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956dc4f882c9dc84b7c7b47b655dfa0ea0e6800ad71837cfcaf/PG019b.jpg
http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d49567f2f814103e01ade37efb73207a252d026b0525a8e51d1cf/strip001.jpg
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d495668c77fd5f5d91c1c6d5df0ee1db28f4f73d3d64544af50a5/girl-T006.jpg
http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d4956cc69de2f8bf30193e736c8818d31a5f182cbaa45bdfca80f/girl-T004.jpg
http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d495...472295b138a3a6441832de8ef1e/sexywetter01c.jpg


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2005)

oublie tous ces liens, je t'en donne d'autres qui eux marchent !! 
aheum


:modo: j'ai modifié le message. L'image est trop grande.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2005)

ooops !! un peu grande !!


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2005)

bientôt la fête pour le nouvel an... 
http://img430.imageshack.us/img430/8671/fiesta8vq.jpg


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

personne ?.... loin de me vexer; j'en remet une...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2005)

pour ceux qui n'en aurais pas profité dans le sujet; "oOo.Joyeux noel.oOo." :

je les remets


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui n'en aurais pas profité dans le sujet; "oOo.Joyeux noel.oOo." :
> 
> je les remets



    c'est fini la fête


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini la fête



ça recommence ce week-end...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Décembre 2005)

Mon premier post ici avec un ptit truc fait cette aprem'


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2005)

'lut ! quelqu'un ?  
un p'tit crayonné...plus que l'encrage N&B à faire, pis les couleurs... 
à plus tard...?


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut ! quelqu'un ?
> un p'tit crayonné...plus que l'encrage N&B à faire, pis les couleurs...
> à plus tard...?



Oui bon ben ...    c pas encore mis en couleurs...?


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ben ...    c pas encore mis en couleurs...?



impatiente !!
chaque chose en son temps, là suis sur autre chose; je reviendrais sur celui là après, très chère !!....  
comme beaucoup de gens, je me fait un planning... et comme beaucoup de gens je ne le...respecte pas !!!   
mais le crayonné de tout à l'heure, j'ai pas le choix; va falloir que je le termine genre ce soir (cette nuit plutôt !!  ) ou demain...ainsi qu'un autre   
j'aimerais m'appeler Kali et avoir...combien de bras déjà ??


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> impatiente !!
> chaque chose en son temps, là suis sur autre chose; je reviendrais sur celui là après, très chère !!....
> comme beaucoup de gens, je me fait un planning... et comme beaucoup de gens je ne le...respecte pas !!!
> mais le crayonné de tout à l'heure, j'ai pas le choix; va falloir que je le termine genre ce soir (cette nuit plutôt !!  ) ou demain...ainsi qu'un autre
> j'aimerais m'appeler Kali et avoir...combien de bras déjà ??



c pas Shiva plutôt...    La déesse au 15 bras ...  

MAis bon je comprends ...   ya des priorités...


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c pas Shiva plutôt...    La déesse au 15 bras ...
> 
> MAis bon je comprends ...   ya des priorités...




je viens de regarder; Kali en a ...(j'ai pas pris la peine de compter tellemnet y'en a!!:afraid: ) et Shiva n'en a que 4 ! (petite joueuse !!)  
pour les priorités... j'en ai deux qui se télescopent en ce moment....entre les deux mon coeur balance...  
pas envie de bosser....:sick: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

'lut !
 bon... vu l'affluence;  ça va finir par être mon thread à moi tout seul....  
n'ayez pas peur, viendez donc !  :love: :love: 
j'ai posté un crayonné hier, le voici encré et colorisé maintenant... 
n'hésitez pas à poster !!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut !
> bon... vu l'affluence;  ça va finir par être mon thread à moi tout seul....
> n'ayez pas peur, viendez donc !  :love: :love:
> j'ai posté un crayonné hier, le voici encré et colorisé maintenant...
> n'hésitez pas à poster !!!




Superbe résultat !


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut !
> bon... vu l'affluence;  ça va finir par être mon thread à moi tout seul....
> n'ayez pas peur, viendez donc !  :love: :love:
> j'ai posté un crayonné hier, le voici encré et colorisé maintenant...
> n'hésitez pas à poster !!!


 
ben j'hésite pas :rateau:     t'es pas seul tu vois   

c'est superbe


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben j'hésite pas :rateau:     t'es pas seul tu vois



je continue alors...


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

encore et toujours moi.... 
tel le radeau de la méduse j'erre à la surface de ce thread... :sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> encore et toujours moi....
> tel le radeau de la méduse j'erre à la surface de ce thread... :sleep:



Waouuu superbe!!! 
Et colorisé ça donne quoi!? :love: :love: 

Moi j'en aurais bien qq un à poster mais je n'ai pas de scanner...Faut que j'aille chez mes parents sinon


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

purée j'avais pas compris le sujet de ce topic !!!  je suis un gros fan de tout ce qui est ex libris et tout ça .. crayonné,  ... enfin tout ce qui a rapport avec le dessin et qui peut s'acrocher au mur !! lol  j'ai que ça chez moi (ma moman m'a dit qu'elle me trouvait mono-maniaque ....:rose::rateau

en tout cas, tirhum, bravo à toi ! ça merite amplement du coup de boulage massif !! 

[edit : purée .. je regarde ton site (très sympa d'ailleur) et tu me fais penser (fort fort) à une amie dessinatrice dont on voyai aussi clairement dans ses dessins ...heuuu .... disons son interet plus que vaste pour les formes généreuses des nanas qu'elles dessinait !!  on voit pour toi aussi tes gouts transparaitre hein !!  très réussit en tout cas ]

[re edit : ange : t'a qu'a prendre des photos de tes dessins  en macro et bien eclairé ça devrais etre plus que présentable ! ]

A part ça, chui encore "emrhubé" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu superbe!!!
> Et colorisé ça donne quoi!? :love: :love:



merci, merci !!
euh ben... rien !!    c'est  destiné à rester en l'état, c'est juste une étude de personnage parmi d'autres pour un projet....  



			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> je suis un gros fan de tout ce qui est ex libris et tout ça .. crayonné,  ... enfin tout ce qui a rapport avec le dessin et qui peut s'acrocher au mur !! lol  j'ai que ça chez moi (ma moman m'a dit qu'elle me trouvait mono-maniaque ....:rose::rateau
> 
> en tout cas, tirhum, bravo à toi ! ça merite amplement du coup de boulage massif !!
> 
> [edit : purée .. je regarde ton site (très sympa d'ailleur) et tu me fais penser (fort fort) à une amie dessinatrice dont on voyai aussi clairement dans ses dessins ...heuuu .... disons son interet plus que vaste pour les formes généreuses des nanas qu'elles dessinait !!  on voit pour toi aussi tes gouts transparaitre hein !!  très réussit en tout cas ]



il est évident que j'aime les formes...euh...les formes... ben les formes, quoi !!:love: :rose:


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

héhé en effet tu aurais du mal à le nier   

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> [re edit : ange : t'a qu'a prendre des photos de tes dessins  en macro et bien eclairé ça devrais etre plus que présentable ! ]


 faudrait encore avoir un appareil photo numérique.... c mon père qui en a un...donc tjs le même pb. A part si je fait ça avec ma Web cam mais le rendu ne sera p'être pas super!!! :rose:




> A part ça, chui encore "emrhubé" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soigne toi bien!!! :hosto: 

@tirhum: dommage j'aurais bien voulu voir comment tu poses les coleurs un avant/aprés...:rateau:  Je sais pas coloriser avec PhotoShop...:rose: 
J'vais aller faire un p'tit tour sur ton site


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Soigne toi bien!!! :hosto:



pffff tout ce que je fais pour me soigner, c'est me moucher environ 15 à 20 fois plus que d'habitude ...    mais bon ... ça va bien finir par partir ! lol 

A part ça, ma faim à l'air de se reveiller !!   !!


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> tirhum: dommage j'aurais bien voulu voir comment tu poses les coleurs un avant/aprés...:rateau:  Je sais pas coloriser avec PhotoShop...:rose:
> J'vais aller faire un p'tit tour sur ton site



y'a plusieures méthodes...soit tu bosse avec les couches (alpha) ou les calques  (c'est ce que je fait), mais de toute façon tu finis toujours par développer ta propre méthode au bout du compte: j'ai jamais vraiment compris comment bosser avec les couches !!!   

valable pour un dessin encré en noir (feutre, stylo, encre de chine, pour bosser sur un crayonné c'est un peu plus "coton"  !!) :

- en premier lieu scanner en niveau de gris (en 300 dpi; pas utile de scanner plus haut !), une fois scanné > image > taille de l'image: tu met une taille légèrement supérieure au format de publication.
-  affichage > taille réelle des pixels.
- maintenant il faut "cleaner" le scan :  image > réglages > niveaux : là tu prend ta pipette noire et tu cliques sur le point le plus noir de l'encrage et tu joue avec les 3 curseurs des niveaux d'entrée (pas de niveaux de sortie !!) pour éliminer les impuretés>ok.
- là il faut séparer le noir du blanc de manière à éliminer le fond blanc pour pouvoir bosser : sélection > plage de couleurs, tu prends la pipette de sélection, tu définis une tolérance et tu cliques sur ton encrage > ok.
- maintenant que tu as une sélection > calque > nouveau > calque par couper : ton encrage est maintenant séparé du blanc (que tu peux jeter!), il faut avec l'outil gomme éliminer les dernières impuretés (il en reste toujours !! ), appelle ton calque encrage (ça sert de s'y retrouver dans ces calques !!).
- et là tu peux y aller !!  tu crée tes calques;  moi je fais un calque "couleurs": applats de remplissage (nécessité de fermer tes contours quand tu dessine, si tu veux sélectionner des zones  (avec la baguette magique, par exemple) pour les remplir plus facilement et plus vite !!).
un calque ombres,  texte (si tu en as), etc... n'hésite pas à multiplier les calques (plus facile de fusionner 2 calques que faire l'inverse parce que tu décide de rajouter un effet au dernier moment!!...).




 - tu utilises ce que tu veux comme outil pour "peindre"; aérographe, pinceau.... (plus facile quand on a une palette graphique; en ce moment j'en ai pas et avec la souris c'est un peu casse-c....!!).
en fait je n'utilise que quelques outils (toujours les mêmes !)  : pinceau, baguette magique, gomme, lasso polygonal; c'est tout !
- tu peux jouer sur l'opacité et le mode que ce soit des calques ou des outils... par contre je n'utilise aucun filtre; ça alourdit l'image et je trouve que ça fait perdre le coté "dessin"; ça fait trop "numérique" !!

voilou, voilà, en gros c'est ma méthode et pas forcément la meilleure, j'ai des tutos sur la méthode avec les couches; faut que je les retrouve !!
   



			
				morden a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, chui encore "emrhubé" !!



boi auzsi !! sniff, atchoum !! :sick:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Explications de tirhum


Merci!   
:love: :love:  
J'ai enregistré tout ça en pdf et j'essaierai ça!!!


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

c'est marrant, c'est (presque) exactement la methode que j'utilise pour truquer mes mesures !!! LOL LOL  et poru les couche, c'est tout pareil : j'y ai rien compris non plus lol 

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## benao (4 Janvier 2006)

hé ben, il s'en passe des choses ici!
plein de dessinateurs ici, finalement? 

tirhum, chapeau bas !   

voici ma contibution : par contre, j'ai pas de conseils à donner pour les calques, les couleurs, tout ça, j'en utilise pas !


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> hé ben, il s'en passe des choses ici!
> plein de dessinateurs ici, finalement?




ben tu vois...  
apparemment le sujet avait eu du mal à partir (je viens de relire les premières pages...), je l'ai repris en cours de route....me suis senti un peu seul... 
je m'étais dit que je partais pour un long monologue...pis finalement y'a quand même du passage...


----------



## benao (4 Janvier 2006)

si tu es remonté qques pages en arriere, tu as dû voir que j'ai vécu des grands moments de solitude, mais bon, un dessinateur n'a pas peur d'etre seul, non?
a +


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> si tu es remonté qques pages en arriere, tu as dû voir que j'ai vécu des grands moments de solitude, mais bon, un dessinateur n'a pas peur d'etre seul, non?
> a +



t'as raison...... y'a toujours du monde dans ma tête.... 

pour finir (faut que je bosse un peu quand même!!!), quelques formes non géométriques.... 
et plus tard (pour ne pas léser ces dames), je fouillerais dans mes cartons pour trouver et poster quelques dessins de beaux messieurs....  
en attendant...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

.... vire au guindeau !!...
au temps de la marine à voile....


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .... vire au guindeau !!...
> au temps de la marine à voile....




extrait de ta future BD ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> extrait de ta future BD ?



ben j'aimerais bien, ce projet sur la marine me tient à coeur,mais pour faire un jeu de mots facile   ; c'est un projet qui est en train de tomber...à l'eau !!!  
donc j'en ai commencé un autre sur un sujet complètement différent (avec un autre scénariste).....   et je suis à la bourre, je vais me faire rappeller à l'ordre....:affraid:  
mais bon, les dessinateurs ont une réputation à tenir; "on" est toujours (souvent) en retard ....


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

@tirhum: J'ai passé l'aprèm à apprendre à utiliser les calques dans photoshop 

J'ai réalisé  un petit truc tout simple... :rose:

J'aimerais savoir comment tu fais pour appliquer un calque (composé d'une image ou d'un fond, par ex l'image d'un dragon) comme texture ou décor  sur un autre calque (sur un vase).... 

 Merci pour tes conseils....ça m'a bien aidé pour débuter :love:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> @tirhum: J'ai passé l'aprèm à apprendre à utiliser les calques dans photoshop
> 
> J'ai réalisé un petit truc tout simple ... :rose:



le petit dessin que j'ai réalisé est Ici  
Et la réalisation : par là :rose: 
Soyez indulgents... je débute


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> @tirhum: J'ai passé l'aprèm à apprendre à utiliser les calques dans photoshop
> 
> J'ai réalisé  un petit truc tout simple... :rose:
> 
> ...



il faut que ton motif ai l'air de faire "partie" du vase, donc ne pas le coller en plein milieu dudit vase...
après tu mets des ombres sur un calque par dessus....va falloir que tu bidouilles; de toute façon c'est le mieux pour apprendre !!   



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> le petit dessin que j'ai réalisé est Ici
> Et la réalisation : par là :rose:
> Soyez indulgents... je débute



ben voilà, c'est pas si dur, y'a plus qu'à s'entraîner encore et encore.... 

P.S : au fait y'a un "e" à la fin de bienvenue


----------



## morden (6 Janvier 2006)

des debuts qui promettent 

c'est dommage que l'ange (du dessin ça va de soir ) ne soit pas plus grande  tel quel il y a pas mal de bleu  mais sinon c'est très bien ! 

les dessins à la base sont de toi ? (l'ange l'oiseau et les nuages) 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> des debuts qui promettent
> 
> c'est dommage que l'ange (du dessin ça va de soir ) ne soit pas plus grande  tel quel il y a pas mal de bleu  mais sinon c'est très bien !
> 
> ...



Non le nuage est repris et modifié à partir d'une photo d'une bague nuage...cf. par là :rose:  où tu as les images que j'ai utilisé. L'oiseau et l'ange ne sont pas de moi, pour le moment, comme je n'ai pas de scanner....:rose: 
 

Je vais essayer de l'améliorer il manque des ombres (sous l'ange) un "e" à Bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rose: ... et trop de bleu en effet... Pour le moment je testais les calques...  
Merci tirhum et morden pour les conseils  

:love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

salut tout le monde.... 
et un de plus....


----------



## Nat Design (6 Janvier 2006)

Voilà je viens te tenir compagnie...


----------



## Nat Design (6 Janvier 2006)

Voilà encore une petite aquarelle


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Voilà encore une petite aquarelle



sympa !! j'ai jamais su (ou eu envie !) me débrouiller avec l'aquarelle...   
un des meilleurs dans ce domaine c'était H.Pratt....paix à son âme....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

T'es un peu hard-core Nat ?


----------



## benao (6 Janvier 2006)

très chouette, ce matin, du noir et blanc, de l'aquarelle, mazette !

bon, à mon tour :


----------



## Nat Design (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'es un peu hard-core Nat ?



Non, du tout... c'est juste des dessins inspirés de photos ou d'illustration...


----------



## Nat Design (6 Janvier 2006)

Dessin à l'encre de chine pour des étiquettes de bouteille de vin...
C'est un peu moins hard-core...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Dessin à l'encre de chine pour des étiquettes de bouteille de vin...
> C'est un peu moins hard-core...



on dirait un satyre ou Dionysos avec la tête en bas ?....


----------



## morden (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> sympa !! j'ai jamais su (ou eu envie !) me débrouiller avec l'aquarelle...
> un des meilleurs dans ce domaine c'était H.Pratt....paix à son âme....



rhaa comme je suis TROP daccord avec toi !! 







magnifique !!! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

Très belle expo à Sienne... mais déjà terminée...  Mais je crois que je ne manquerais pour rien au MOnde celle de PAris...    à suivre...  

ps... clic sur l'image


----------



## morden (6 Janvier 2006)

rien à voir avec le topic, mais ils en ont sorti un livre de cette expo !!  relié, magnifique !!!  et magnifiquement cher aussi !! lol 







A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec le topic, mais ils en ont sorti un livre de cette expo !!  relié, magnifique !!!  et magnifiquement cher aussi !! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pas très grave... .. et c'est ce dont je parlais dans mon post...    


Et moi c'était mon cadeau de Noël... et c'est le livre édité à la suite de cette expo de Sienne qui va aussi avoir lieu à PAris... :style: ... 

Nanannèreeeeu............. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)




----------



## benao (8 Janvier 2006)

aie, caramba!
tu tapes fort, tirhum !!
je suppose qu'y a pas grand monde qui a vu ton dessin, sinon y aurait des commentaires!!
y doivent etre au bar :rateau: 

pour moi ca va etre moins acidulé, je viens de terminer le tome 3 de "Gen d'hiroshima", je vous livre mes impressions :


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>


Appetissant !!


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2006)

merci  j'avais besoin de soleil


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

merci à tous !!   
je poste donc à nouveau.....


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

petits, petits, petits......  
viendez donc postez vos dessins les amis ... crayonnés, dessins encrés, pas encrés, colorisés, pas colorisés peu importe pourvu qu'il de l'image !!......  
ayez confiance, ayez confiance.....


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

pour ceux qui dorment la nuit et qui par conséquent n'écument pas les threads de la nuit......:sleep: 
z'avez raison, parfois il est utile de dormir !!!    











P.S : allez sur ma galerie photos, j'y stocke les dessins que je poste.....


----------



## morden (10 Janvier 2006)

purée mais tu nous sort d'ancien dessins ou c'est des nouveau que tu fait au fur et à mesure ????? 
en tout cas tu est prolifique !! bravo ! 

A part ça, faudrait que je me mette au boulot moi !!  !!


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

morden a dit:
			
		

> purée mais tu nous sort d'ancien dessins ou c'est des nouveau que tu fait au fur et à mesure ?????



fait cette nuit, en quelques minutes à la va-vite.......


----------



## benao (10 Janvier 2006)

héhé, ça s'anime ici!
le scanner chauffe!

my love : :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour mes dessins...avec la WebCam c'est pas très pratique...y a du boulot à faire dans photoshop!!! :rose:  :mouais: 

En tout cas  pour tes dessins tirhum ils sont trop :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

merci tirhum de m'avoir invitée sur ce thread mais je sais pas dessiner non plus en tous cas bravo pour les dessins, je suis admirative sur le talent des artistes


----------



## ange_63 (10 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour mes dessins...avec la WebCam c'est pas très pratique...y a du boulot à faire dans photoshop!!! :rose:  :mouais:



Donc voilà ce que ça donne et de un:





c'est un peu mieux en vrai...:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu mieux en vrai...:mouais:



quoi donc ? le dessin ou le modèle ?.........   
pas taper !!! je plaisante !  

j'essaierais de poster 2, 3 "trucs" cet après-midi ou ce soir, passque les jours prochains ça va être un peu difficile d'avoir le temps de traîner ici ......:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## jphg (10 Janvier 2006)

chien qui fume


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

Fait d'après une photo chopée sur Internet. Pas de papier, pas de crayon (tablette et Painter) :


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Fait d'après une photo chopée sur Internet. Pas de papier, pas de crayon (tablette et Painter) :




 Très   


je veux une tablette pour retoucher mes photos...  c possible ? :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Très


Merci 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> je veux une tablette pour retoucher mes photos...  c possible ? :rateau:


Oui, ben par exemple : ICI.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Fait d'après une photo chopée sur Internet. Pas de papier, pas de crayon (tablette et Painter) :



classe !!   
j'ai painter depuis peu mais je ne m'en suis pas servi encore (pas eu le temps de me pencher dessus et surtout je dois racheter une palette passque à la souris !!...... )...
c'est pas trop lourd et long les paramétrages de Painter ? j'l'ai ouvert une fois et j'ais été un peu surpris.....:mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> classe !!
> j'ai painter depuis peu mais je ne m'en suis pas servi encore (pas eu le temps de me pencher dessus et surtout je dois racheter une palette passque à la souris !!...... )...
> c'est pas trop lourd et long les paramétrages de Painter ? j'l'ai ouvert une fois et j'ais été un peu surpris.....:mouais:


Déjà, Merci 

Ensuite, la tablette est un outil obligatoire si tu veux profiter (même sous photoshop) de la gestion de l'opacité par la pression (très pratique) et de la finesse du geste de la main. (Edit : Pardon, j'avais mal lu, tu as déjà eu une tablette )

Cela fait 10 ans que j'utilise Painter, et je n'en connais pas la moitié du 10ème du quart des fonctions   
C'est riche, très riche. L'un de ses avantages, c'est que tu peux facilement mêler dessin vectoriel et traits.

Par contre, Painter est très mal écrit (que ce soit sur PC ou Mac) et ses bugs sont exaspérants. Aucune amélioration au cours de ses multiples évolutions. Donc, un conseil, sauvegarder constamment et faire des copies de sauvegarde des dessins pendant toutes les étapes d'un travail.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, la tablette est un outil obligatoire si tu veux profiter (même sous photoshop) de la gestion de l'opacité par la pression (très pratique) et de la finesse du geste de la main.



ma palette est naze depuis plusieurs mois; donc tous les dessins que j'ai posté jusqu'à présent sur MacGé sont fait avec ... la souris..... long et galère !!!
alors l'opacité je l'ai, mais la finesse.... pas toujours !!!!




			
				Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait 10 ans que j'utilise Painter, et je n'en connais pas la moitié du 10ème du quart des fonctions
> C'est riche, très riche.



Fichtre !!!


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre !!!


C'est simple, on n'utilise au final que ce dont on a besoin professionnellement. Et parfois le temps manque pour expérimenter plus à fond les outils .


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ma palette est naze depuis plusieurs mois; donc tous les dessins que j'ai posté jusqu'à présent sur MacGé sont fait avec ... la souris..... long et galère !!!
> alors l'opacité je l'ai, mais la finesse.... pas toujours !!!!


Et ben, je dis chapeau !!! Faire ça sans passer par une tablette, c'est...


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Très Mucha




  
héhé !!..... j'ai un bouquin sur Mucha, un pavé vraiment énorme (500 pages !!)  
en fait 2 pavés....


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai des tutos sur la méthode avec les couches; faut que je les retrouve !!



donc... pour ceusses que ça intéresse, j'ai retrouvé une partie de mes tutoriaux....
là ici :
- 1
- 2
- 3
- 4


 

P.S : désolé, mais ils sont en anglais.......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc... pour ceusses que ça intéresse, j'ai retrouvé une partie de mes tutoriaux....
> là ici :
> - 1
> - 2
> ...


Belle documentation, ça va me servir... Merci!


----------



## Nat Design (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Nat Design (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (14 Janvier 2006)

Sympa 

Les couleurs sur la deuxième sont un peu trop saturées, dommage .


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2006)

Crayon à papier...uniquement, mais l'image a été retravaillée dans Photoshop car la WebCam ne donne pas une super qualité de photo...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Crayon à papier...uniquement, mais l'image a été retravaillée dans Photoshop car la WebCam ne donne pas une super qualité de photo...


Mmmmmhh c'est toi ?


----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmhh c'est toi ?



Viens juger ici par toi même...  



Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire pour te faire venir!...


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Crayon à papier...uniquement, mais l'image a été retravaillée dans Photoshop car la WebCam ne donne pas une super qualité de photo...


Pas mal du tout    

Si je peux me permettre tout de même quelques petites remarques , il y a quelques erreurs anatomiques (par ex : bras gauche trop fin et l'attache à l'épaule n'est pas juste, le bras se trouve décalé vers l'extérieur) pas trop graves, certes. Ensuite le trait de contour est un poil trop hachuré, pas assez lisse, on sent trop les hésitations. Mais tout ça c'est pour pinailler .

Bravo !


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Crayon à papier...uniquement, mais l'image a été retravaillée dans Photoshop car la WebCam ne donne pas une super qualité de photo...


perséverance, perséverance...c'est un très bon début !!  



- un p'tit "truc" à poster (ça faisait longtemps !!), ils (elles) se reconnaîtrons......:rateau:    






 :rateau:


----------



## Nat Design (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - un p'tit "truc" à poster (ça faisait longtemps !!), ils (elles) se reconnaîtrons......:rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 je ne vois absolument pas qui c'est ! 

Encore une fois ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Mmmmhh ces croquis


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmhh ces croquis



Quoi, c'est de voir la mouette se faire cheveaucher qui te rend tout chose???  ...

Harff ok ça va je sais se sont ceux de Nat Design :rateau:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> perséverance, perséverance...c'est un très bon début !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 filleul...  
un régal ces couleurs et *les personnages...* :rateau:  



			
				Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> les Jolies demoiselles de...



  ça s'apprend le dessin ?    j'y ai jamais crû... il doit falloir aussi des dons et de l'imagination et tout et tout...


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un gros pb j'ai besoin d'un logo pour mon entreprise mais j'suis pas une pro!   J'ai pas d'idée  

Y aurait il une bonne âme pour m'aiguillerr? :love:


----------



## jphg (17 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un gros pb j'ai besoin d'un logo pour mon entreprise mais j'suis pas une pro!   J'ai pas d'idée
> 
> Y aurait il une bonne âme pour m'aiguillerr? :love:



lol !

" y a du monde sur la corde à linge "...

alors, attention :
1-si tu veux des idées pour du logo, post plutôt ta demande dans "Forums création / Arts graphiques".
2-précise si tu veux : 1-un avis sur un logo fait par toi (genre le dimanche, t'es pas pro) ou 2-un logo fait par qq'un d'autre (donc par un professionnel)
3-précise (à faire au début en fait) le profil de ton entreprise. (secteur, nombre de salariés/associés, chiffre d'affaire, zone géographique). si profil conséquent alors il est recommandé de passer par 1 (un) professionnel (y en a dans le forum...)


alors c'est quoi ton entreprise ?


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> " y a du monde sur la corde à linge "...
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes conseils   :love:



> alors c'est quoi ton entreprise ?



A suivre par ici ... et ici!


----------



## benao (18 Janvier 2006)

BANZAÏ ! ! !


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

un vieux "crobard"....fruit d'un projet avorté..... :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (20 Janvier 2006)

Toujours aussi sympa tes dessins tirhum


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi sympa tes dessins tirhum



merci ! c'est pas ce que je fais en ce moment qui m'éclate le plus......... :mouais:   
illustrations (un peu plus d'une trentaine....!) pour le C.H.U de Rouen :


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

.... dans la série du "j'aime pas ce que je fais, mais il faut bien vivre..." :mouais:    (toujours pour le C.H.U...)









...là je vais de plus en plus vite; ça me pèse, faut que je fasse quand même attention à faire ces dessins correctement !!  :rose: jusqu'au bout !!... 

P.S : dessinerais bien une infirmière...un peu..."spéciale"....pour changer......


----------



## jphg (22 Janvier 2006)

en tout cas c'est plutôt clean. 
c tout vecto ?
allez ! dis-moi que c'est tout vecto 

(j'avais acheté, il y a pas mal de temps, un dictionnaire visuel, une édition québécquoise/canadienne, entièrement fait sous illustrator. et illustrator genre version... 7 ! - ou p-ê Freehand, enfin peu importe. le résultat était impressionnant ! ils montraient à chaque en-tête de chapitre une illustration partiellement rendue où l'on pouvait voir les miliers de vecteurs. woof !)


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas c'est plutôt clean.
> c tout vecto ?
> allez ! dis-moi que c'est tout vecto



j'fais les formes (contour uniquement, si il n'y a qu'un objet) dans illustrator, j'exporte dans photoshop pour coloriser....  
pourrais tout faire dans illustrator, mais je suis plus à l'aise avec photoshop et donc beaucoup plus rapide.....   

pis j'vais pas y passer mon week-end.....!!!    .... 
_quoi ? ah on me dit en régie que nous sommes le week-end......_:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

Je trouve le rendu très bien  J'aimerais beaucoup voir comment tu travailles, voir comment tu arrives à ça!!  :rose: 

Oui c le WE...enfin plus pour longtemps!!!  
Bon courrage!


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

bon... y'a du soleil aujourd'hui, donc ça cadre pas.... mais pas besoin de prétexte pour dessiner de jolies filles....  
je vois déjà la question venir : 
- "pourquoi k'tu dessine toujours des filles à moitié nues ?":mouais: 
- ben...passqu'on me le demande !! ( et que j'aime bien aussi )....     ceci est un travail de commande !! certains clients ont finalement des goûts assez semblables aux miens.....    
et puis là j'en ai plein le*** (dos ?) de dessiner des objets avec illustrator pour que ce soit le plus impersonnel possible !! (dixit le client....!!) :rateau: 








P.S : va quand même falloir que je finisse ces ********


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

dommage que je ne sois pas client: te donnerais du boulot  

 

_(... les préfère en 85B qu'en 95C) :rose: _​


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dommage que je ne sois pas client: te donnerais du boulot
> 
> 
> (... les préfère en 85B qu'en 95C) :rose:



.... je peux avoir de tout en magasin et faire toutes les tailles......:rateau:


----------



## jphg (23 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon... y'a du soleil aujourd'hui, donc ça cadre pas.... mais pas besoin de prétexte pour dessiner de jolies filles....
> je vois déjà la question venir :
> - "pourquoi k'tu dessine toujours des filles à moitié nues ?":mouais:
> - ben...passqu'on me le demande !



quel genre de client t'a commandé ça ? je suis curieux...


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> quel genre de client t'a commandé ça ? je suis curieux...




autrichien !!!.... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

p'tit boulot pour la mairie de Rouen.... il fallait des persos "rondouillards" dessinés de façon assez "lisse" pour une association s'occupant de personnes âgées.....  
esquisses pis encrage....:rateau: 










P.S : finalement ils ont utilisé mes dessins....en ombres chinoises !!


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> p'tit boulot pour la mairie de Rouen.... il fallait des persos "rondouillards" dessinés de façon assez "lisse" pour une association s'occupant de personnes âgées.....
> esquisses pis encrage....:rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



Ils sont tout à fait mignons tes p'tits papis et p'tites mamies :love: 
C'est dommage qu'ils les ont mis en ombre chinoises quel gachis!!!  :hein:


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : finalement ils ont utilisé mes dessins....en ombres chinoises !!


J'adore ce boulot pour ça    

Du vécu :

- Eux : "On veut une image en hauteur !!! Tu auras la mise en page pour voir. Et puis le truc il est comme-ça et comme-ci, entre-temps fais-nous des roughs !"  
De nombreuses heures plus tard, envoi des roughs et re-de nombreuses heures plus tard réception en retour de la maquette (prévu initialement avant l'entame des roughs :rateau.
- Eux : "Format allongé, faudrait bougé un peu les trucs ! Alors, on a eu un spécialiste entre-temps, le truc il est pas comme-ça et comme-ci mais achtement-complètement différent. Et les defs c'est pour dans deux jours à partir d'avant hier."  
- Moi : Mais bien sûr, je m'y mets tout de suite !" :mouais:   
- Moi (pour moi-même) :      

Re-j'adore ce boulot pour ça


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce boulot pour ça
> 
> Du vécu :
> 
> ...



Faut aimer travailler dans l'urgence!!!  
et devoir prendre des virages à 180° dans la réalisation du projet....

Heureusement moi mon travaille est dicté par le cahier des charges des clients!!! 
Si ils sont mal déffini je leur tappe sur les doigts  
...enfin je suis tout de même flexible! 
 Si non on en fini pas, et les délais il faut les respecter!!!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

...c'est comme ça que;... un samedi (tôt le matin, heureusement encore !!  ) :
- "au fait les planches là,..... il les faut pour lundi !!"  
moi : " c'est gentil de prévenir; j'ai demandé plusieurs fois quel était le délai, heureusement qu'j'ai appellé une dernière fois pour savoir !!".....     

résultat : encrage de 4 planches de BD en 2 jours; nuit blanche du samedi au dimanche :mouais::hein: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

un vrai bordel, le délai avait changé 2 fois, pis pu moyen de savoir la date, pis finalement c'est plus moi qui faisait la couleur.... enfin bref !!


----------



## jphg (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> p'tit boulot pour la mairie de Rouen.... il fallait des persos "rondouillards" dessinés de façon assez "lisse" pour une association s'occupant de personnes âgées....



Combien pour ce boulot ?
(je suis curieux   en Mp si tu veux...)

Rien à voir avec la qualité du dessin (et son axe artistique), la réflexion suivante :
quelle tête auront les documents sur la retraite pour des gens comme nous, qui auront 60 ans grosso modo vers 2030-2040 ? ("gens comme nous" = sens large et assez subjectif qui dit "on écoutait de la tech', du rock, machin était dans une boîte de design 3D, machine à la Défense, truc avait les derniers Mac et bidule toujours le dernier iPod" etc)

ou : l'image du "vieux" dans trente ans. ça sort un peu du cadre de la discussion, mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

... vite fait !!


----------



## jphg (24 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... vite fait !!




Et que dit-elle cette demoiselle...dans une telle tenue on se demande bien...  

En tout cas bravo et surtout tu as ENFIN dessiné un homme :love:   Il en faudrait + souvent  :rose: 
Il n'y a pas que des MacGéens ici!


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas bravo et surtout tu as ENFIN dessiné un homme :love:   Il en faudrait + souvent  :rose:
> Il n'y a pas que des MacGéens ici!



.....j'avais aussi dessiné des hommes... avec.... des femmes !!!....   
rappelle toi !!   ...t'en souviens ?  
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... vite fait !!



Haaa du sexe enfin !!!


----------



## morden (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et que dit-elle cette demoiselle...dans une telle tenue on se demande bien...



tenue ?? quelle tenue ???  un coussin à la limite 

A part ça, chui encore malaaade !!  !!


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .....j'avais aussi dessiné des hommes... avec.... des femmes !!!....
> rappelle toi !!   ...t'en souviens ?
> :rateau:



Oui oui en effet mais il y a tjs une fille... 
 

@SM: ça va pas de m'envoyer un MP pareil!!! ... rhooOoo :rose: C gentil mais ça va aller...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

Fait il y a 6 ans....: Je le poste pour SM 




​


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

refais le même dessin, maintenant pour voir....   avec une tête et des jambes.....histoire de voir les proportions  
juste un truc, il y a une épaule (et les dorsaux) plus épaisse que l'autre.....  
à part ça c'est plutôt bien fait...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> refais le même dessin, maintenant pour voir....   avec une tête et des jambes.....histoire de voir les proportions
> juste un truc, il y a une épaule (et les dorsaux) plus épaisse que l'autre.....
> à part ça c'est plutôt bien fait...



Merci, mais ça fait longtemps que je ne dessine plus trop , donc je ne sais pas si je vais arriver à le refaire et en mieux 

J'essaierais  

Merci en tout cas....


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

J'avais réalisé un dessin sur du papier à petit carreau (j'avais pris ce que j'avais sous la main :rose: ), y a-t-il un moyen pour faire disparaitre le quadrillage sans toucher au dessin dans PhotoShop?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réalisé un dessin sur du papier à petit carreau (j'avais pris ce que j'avais sous la main), y a-t-il un moyen pour faire disparaitre le quadrillage sans toucher au dessin dans PhotoShop?



non !!   
(pas à ma connaissance en tout cas) p'têt que quelqu'un connaît une "bidouille" pour ça, mais, là, tout de suite, j'vois pas !!.....


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réalisé un dessin sur du papier à petit carreau (j'avais pris ce que j'avais sous la main :rose: ), y a-t-il un moyen pour faire disparaitre le quadrillage sans toucher au dessin dans PhotoShop?



Tu ne pourrais pas sans dégrader ton dessin et lui donner une autre apparence.
Si tu prends le parti de "faire" du Photoshop et d'oublier le côté "dessin à la main", tu peux lui appliquer un filtre flou "médiane"(Filtres/Bruit/Médiane) pour "gommer" un peu le quadrillage(ici, 2 pixels):


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

j'y avions pas pensé !!.... mais effectivement ce n'est plus seulement un dessin.... 

P.S : macmarco....


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne pourrais pas sans dégrader ton dessin et lui donner une autre apparence.
> Si tu prends le parti de "faire" du Photoshop et d'oublier le côté "dessin à la main", tu peux lui appliquer un filtre flou "médiane"(Filtres/Bruit/Médiane) pour "gommer" un peu le quadrillage(ici, 2 pixels):



Ha oui tient!!!   

Merci  

:love:


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réalisé un dessin sur du papier à petit carreau (j'avais pris ce que j'avais sous la main :rose: ), y a-t-il un moyen pour faire disparaitre le quadrillage sans toucher au dessin dans PhotoShop?



Ou alors si tu as la photo en couleur de base et que tes carreaux sont bleus ou rouges comme dans une feuille d'école, tu peux les selectionner et les effacer.
Evidament si c'est Noir Et Blanc dès le départ pas évident, mais la feinte de macmarco est terrible !!!


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors si tu as la photo en couleur de base et que tes carreaux sont bleus ou rouges comme dans une feuille d'école, tu peux les selectionner et les effacer.
> Evidament si c'est Noir Et Blanc dès le départ pas évident, mais la feinte de macmarco est terrible !!!



C'est du Noir et blanc  mais les carreaux sont légèrement bleu je crois!


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Janvier 2006)

Va bien falloir qu'un jour je me débarrasse des vieux clichés de la fantasy :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Va bien falloir qu'un jour je me débarrasse des vieux clichés de la fantasy :rateau:



Sympa...!


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2006)

une pitite voiture....._ahhh !! les anglaises......_:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

..... "un rien" vous habille !!  :rateau:   ​


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ..... "un rien" vous habille !!  :rateau:   ​


Il manque le "rien", justement...


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Il manque le "rien", justement...



bon, ben d'accord tout ça n'était qu'un prétexte pour poster une jolie fille de plus !!..... :rose: :rose: 

P.S : _peux pas les déshabiller à chaque fois !!....ça va devenir trop banal...._


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben d'accord tout ça n'était qu'un prétexte pour poster une jolie fille de plus !!..... :rose: :rose:
> 
> P.S : _peux pas les déshabiller à chaque fois !!....ça va devenir trop banal...._


Ba tu les fais de dos alors...


----------



## Nat Design (2 Février 2006)




----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

...pour démarrer la journée.....






P.S : sympa le masque Nat !......


----------



## jphg (3 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...pour démarrer la journée



hé ! mieux que ça, les courbes ! ;-)


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> hé ! mieux que ça, les courbes !



fatigué.....  ... et marre de ce"taf", alors je speede......
pis ça va finir en carré de 50X50 pixels.....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jphg (3 Février 2006)

dans ce cas...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réalisé un dessin sur du papier à petit carreau (j'avais pris ce que j'avais sous la main :rose: ), y a-t-il un moyen pour faire disparaitre le quadrillage sans toucher au dessin dans PhotoShop?



Peut-être la solution?


----------



## ange_63 (3 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la solution?



Bien vu!  :love: Merci!!! 
Je vais voir ça!


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)




----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

vivement que je puisse racheter une tablette !!........


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

>



C'est du dessin à la tablette ca?
Sans dec, ca serait pas une photo que t'as retraffiqué un chouillà ?
C'est sympa, je dis pas, mais as-tu vraiment tout dessiné?


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est du dessin à la tablette ca?
> Sans dec, ca serait pas une photo que t'as retraffiqué un chouillà ?
> C'est sympa, je dis pas, mais as-tu vraiment tout dessiné?



C'est bien du dessin, mais j'ai pris une photo comme modèle et j'ai décalqué dessus.


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien du dessin, mais j'ai pris une photo comme modèle et j'ai décalqué dessus.


Ha ok !
Ca n'empèche pas que c'est sympa tout de même....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Avec l'outil de vectorisation Illu ça aurait été plus vite


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'outil de vectorisation Illu ça aurait été plus vite


J'aurais plutôt dis le filtre "éponge" de photoshop mais bon....


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

......pour un jeu vidéo.....


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Super les etudes !
Moi aussi je suis mes etudes de persos pour ma BD, mais je ne puis vous les montrer encore...
Je sais que c'est un travail de titan.
Alors Bravo encore A tirhum !!


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Super les etudes !
> Moi aussi je suis mes etudes de persos pour ma BD, mais je ne puis vous les montrer encore...
> Je sais que c'est un travail de titan.
> Alors Bravo encore A tirhum !!





Oui c'est un travail de titan... je n'ose imaginer le temps que vous passez à faire tout ça... 




 


Mais Ned on peut pas voir juste un bout ???   

Bon je sais ya ton site...


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais Ned on peut pas voir juste un bout ???
> 
> Bon je sais ya ton site...



Désolé, tu vas me prendre pour un parano mais pour l'instant ça reste secret. Je prefère pas montrer encore...
Je mettrais d'autre dessins si j'ai un peu de temps...promis !


----------



## benao (11 Février 2006)

salut les dessineux !! 

un petit "man in the box"??  bon, d'accord, c'est un peu glauque....et alors?


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> salut les dessineux !!
> un petit "man in the box"??  bon, d'accord, c'est un peu glauque....et alors?


... pas mal, mais je préfère cette contorsion là !.....  
:love:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... pas mal, mais je préfère cette contorsion là !.....
> :love:



Ha oui en effet  :love:


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Bande de pervers !!


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

... de persos, des ados cette fois-ci..... 







			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Bande de pervers !!


meuuuuhh non !!.......:rateau:


----------



## benao (15 Février 2006)

ben, alors, tirhum,  , je suis déçu: tes ados sont tres polissés, meme pas un sein qui traine.....tu nous avait habitué à plus hot, non?  
pour les positions c'est tres compliqués, pour toi, ils sont deux, le mien, il est tout seul dans une boite, alors forcement, ca limite les choix..:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (15 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai juste fait une adaptation de la signature de Paul Foguenne. Pour donner ça:






Merci PhotoPhop 

Je me suis bien amusée hier soir...:love: 

A+ Bonne journée


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai juste fait une adaptation de la signature de Paul Foguenne. Pour donner ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mimi ça !
 :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

...si je l'ai déjà posté celui là ?..... :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...si je l'ai déjà posté celui là ?..... :mouais:



Il ne me semble pas!


----------



## Franswa (16 Février 2006)

A mon tour


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour


pas mal Bob !.....  
_c'est assez ressemblant, si je me souviens bien des photos que j'ai pu voir......._  

bon....de ton bleu, je passe au jaune.......


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

... sur des papiers de différentes couleurs pour des ambiances...
_ce papier là est finalement trop sombre pour ce que je recherche...._


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... sur des papiers de différentes couleurs pour des ambiances...
> _ce papier là est finalement trop sombre pour ce que je recherche...._



En tout cas je trouve ça superbe!! J'aime beaucoup! 
J'adore tes smilleys aussi! :love: ils sont trop chou!


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vont nous faire un p'tit ces 2 là



 RhoooOooo tout de suite!!! :rose:


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> RhoooOooo tout de suite!!! :rose:


Non non, pas de suite, dans 9 mois


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Pffff vous avez pas bientôt fini nan!


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une idée d'illustration  ça donnerait quoi comme bête ????


Un petit avec des ailes  Tout mignon tout blond, comme la maman :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de l'avion du père alors !!



ça c'est pour l'amuser quand même (lui faire l'avion :love...car en effet si il a des ailes...

Sinon ça donne un coquepite d'avion avec des ailes d'ange et..des cheveux blond...


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vont nous faire un p'tit ces 2 là


_*jaloux !!*_  ............​


			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça donne un coquepite d'avion avec des ailes d'ange et..des cheveux blond...


uh !! .......
_pas trop visuel comme histoire.....:mouais:_

​


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

LoL !!!
une autre, une autre....


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> LoL !!!
> une autre, une autre....



une autre quoi?


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> une autre quoi?


laisse... les p'tits bonhommes verts avec des grandes oreilles...._ça parle bizarre, c'est pas facile à comprendre !....._    

un homme pour changer... (des filles nues..... ).....:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse... les p'tits bonhommes verts avec des grandes oreilles...._ça parle bizarre, c'est pas facile à comprendre !....._


Ok...  



> un homme pour changer... (des filles nues..... ).....:rateau:



Il a l'air de bien dormir...un sommeil paisible et heureux!


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air de bien dormir...un sommeil paisible et heureux!



À qui pense-t-il ?  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

dessin pour un pote.....





©Duval et Gess​


			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> À qui pense-t-il ?  :rose:


à toi ?......   
:rateau:


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse... les p'tits bonhommes verts avec des grandes oreilles...._ça parle bizarre, c'est pas facile à comprendre !....._
> 
> un homme pour changer... (des filles nues..... ).....:rateau:




c'est beau un gars qui dort. Thanks


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mal quand c'est une femme aussi  :love:





  ... oui mais bon


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

_... un peu moins content de ce croquis là !!_  :mouais:


----------



## NED (21 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> LoL !!!
> une autre, une autre....


Ba une autre illustration ibride de ton invention....j'aime...


----------



## snail (22 Février 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (22 Février 2006)

Très sympa !!! 

Beau travail sur les dégradés, les volumes sont bien rendus.  













(PS : Y'a juste son &#339;il droit qui part en c******s :rateau:, mais chut, je dirais rien )


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

>



gribouilli! Et bien il est plutôt très joli pour un gribouilli!


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> gribouilli! Et bien il est *plus tot* très joli pour un gribouilli!


Ton message arrive un *peu tard* :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Mais c'est vrai qu'appeler cela gribouillis, c'est faire preuve de trop de modestie .


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Ton message arrive un *peu tard* :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



  Je vois pas du tout...
C'est pas gentil de rajouter des fautes dans mon texte :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

Avoue que tu as utilisé les 3 heures d'édition du message pour virer la faute tellement elle est grosse :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

>


joli rendu !!... 
juste un "souci" dans son regard...

P.S : lirais-tu quelque comics ?....(witchblade ?.....)


----------



## snail (24 Février 2006)

oui j'ai lu un peu cette B.D...(excellente d'ailleurs)
Un autre dessin...


----------



## iota (27 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi où y a un problème dans les proportions  :rateau:


Oui, c'est vrai, le fauteuil est un peu trop large...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

snail a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai lu un peu cette B.D...(excellente d'ailleurs)
> Un autre dessin...




MAIS ...     elle est nue ..     VINZOU ....


ah non elle porte des bas .. ouffff :rose:


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> MAIS ...     elle est nue ..     VINZOU ....
> ah non elle porte des bas .. ouffff :rose:



Et des chaussures.....on a faillit friser l'infarctus...


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et des chaussures.....on a faillit friser l'infarctus...


en attendant elle a un p'tit problème anatomique sous son sein gauche.... 
on a l'impression que ses côtes partent vers l'extérieur et sa tête est peut-être un peu trop petite par rapport au corps....
sinon c'est bien rendu...


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2006)

....bataille !!......


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

un client qui voulait des "dancing and feeling girls".....:rateau:  
tombe bien j'ai de l'imagination pour ça ! dans les limites de la bienséance, bien sûr !!....  




edit :_ fichtre !! 3 posts de suite (sur 2 jours) !!....ça se bouscule pas au portillon, par ici, pourtant certains pourraient poster des dessins....._


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Mars 2006)

Je suis fan de ton coup de crayon tirhum  
tes perso féminin sont vraiment sympas!!


----------



## Franswa (1 Mars 2006)

Peinture sur taie d'oreiller


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Mars 2006)

La vache !!!  

Franswa c'est le Christ ! Il vient de nous refaire le Saint-Suaire !!! :rateau: 












PS : Très sympa  (j'espère juste que ça tient au lavage, sinon gare au réveil avec la tronche toute repeinte ).


----------



## iota (1 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peinture sur taie d'oreiller


C'est maman qui va être contente... 

 :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peinture sur taie d'oreiller





Je la voyais tout à l'heure et là :
Not Found

The requested URL /taiete500.jpg was not found on this server.

Apache/ProXad [Jan 16 2006 02:48:07] Server at doofy1.free.fr Port 80




Très sympa sinon ! 
Bravo Franswa !


----------



## Franswa (1 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je la voyais tout à l'heure et là :
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /taiete500.jpg was not found on this server.
> ...


 Merci à tous    :love:

Ça y est, elle est de retour


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je la voyais tout à l'heure et là :
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /taiete500.jpg was not found on this server.
> ...


moi je la vois ?....  
sympathique, y'a un coté Miro que j'aime bien....

edit : je la vois toujours...ah, c'est normal ?!...


----------



## Franswa (1 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> moi je la vois ?....
> sympathique, y'a un coté Miro que j'aime bien....
> 
> edit : je la vois toujours...ah, c'est normal ?!...


Oui, c'est normal 

Au départ, elle était là, elle a disparu et elle est revenu 

Moi, miro ?   :love:


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2006)

Ptêtre plus sympa ta photo si tu repassait ta taie d'oreiller?


----------



## Franswa (1 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ptêtre plus sympa ta photo si tu repassait ta taie d'oreiller?


Je le ferai tonton nedouille


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## GreenC4U (4 Mars 2006)

mon petit niveau, mais je percevere...
Voir la pièce jointe 9492


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2006)

c'est sympa comme tout !! :love: 
tu sais tu peux mettre ton image en "grand", à partir du moment ou tu respecte une taille (approximative!) de 450x500 pixels et un poids raisonnable : 50ko environ (voire un peu plus, mais pas trop s'approcher des 100ko !!) ... 
tout ça pour allèger le temps de chargement des pages....

comme ça.....


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2006)

Joli dessin en effet.


----------



## dool (4 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peinture sur taie d'oreiller



Tu la postes pas dans autoportrait celle là ?!  :love:

Hey Nedouille, elle est repassée sa taie ! Regarde, y'a les plis !   



En note : J'aime beaucoup le travail des posteurs de ce fil  ! Sincérement !


----------



## GreenC4U (4 Mars 2006)

Eh ben merci! je ne pensais pas...
Je dessine plutôt pour le tattouage. Et je fais pas mal de recopiage, c'est un bon moyen de trouver sa technique de dessin (m'a-t-on dis).
Ok pour la taille de l'image.


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu la postes pas dans autoportrait celle là ?!  :love:
> 
> Hey Nedouille, elle est repassée sa taie ! Regarde, y'a les plis !
> 
> ...


C'est pas vraiment un autoportrait, à moins que je l'ai fait inconsciemment


----------



## dool (4 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment un autoportrait, à moins que je l'ai fait inconsciemment



Tu es inconscient, tout le monde le sait ça !  :love: 


pour être sérieuse, faudrait demander aux z'ot' mais c'est ce que j'ai pensé en voyant l'oeuvre ! Une ressemblance...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> pour être sérieuse, faudrait demander aux z'ot' mais c'est ce que j'ai pensé en voyant l'oeuvre ! Une ressemblance...


C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi en premier...


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2006)

D'accord :love:

Je vais peut être en refaire un autre ce soir ou demain dans la journée


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vraiment un autoportrait, à moins que je l'ai fait inconsciemment


_je me suis même pas posé la question quand je l'ai vu !_...pour moi c'était un autoportrait...


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

En cour de réalisation
Voir la pièce jointe 9536


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

Suite
Voir la pièce jointe 9537


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

Presque fini


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

Fini


----------



## ange_63 (6 Mars 2006)

Edite


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

faut absolument que tu réduise la taille !!......:rateau::rateau:
j'ai un "truc" gigantesque à l'affichage 
clique sur la signature de Macmarco; tu sauras tout sur comment poster une image..... 



edit : impeccable !!


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu la postes pas dans autoportrait celle là ?!  :love:
> 
> Hey Nedouille, elle est repassée sa taie ! Regarde, y'a les plis !



Je lui avait dit de pas prendre sa planche de surf pour repasser le linge...rhooo !:hein: 




			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> En note : J'aime beaucoup le travail des posteurs de ce fil  ! Sincérement !



Quand est-ce que tu nous en poste 1 Doolette?


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je lui avait dit de pas prendre sa planche de surf pour repasser le linge...rhooo !:hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais mais j'avais que ça comme planche sous la main :rateau:

Et c'est vrai dool, je sais que tu peins et j'aimerais bien en voir une doolette aussi :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est vrai dool, je sais que tu peins et j'aimerais bien en voir une doolette aussi :love:


démasquée !!......  je savais pas moi !!....  
alors ?...
:love:

edit: bon..._"elle" date de la fin de l'année dernière, _mais je viens de la coloriser......


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est vrai dool, je sais que tu peins et j'aimerais bien en voir une doolette aussi :love:


 
EUUUuuuh ! Je fais plutôt dans la peinture de bâtiment moi Bob !  Je bricole ! I'm not a artiste...

Mais pour être complètement sincère avec vous, j'eût dessiner oui :rose: mais ça fais des années que j'ai pas touché au crayon...c'est toute une histoire !  Y'a bien un membre du forum qui a un exemplaire unique mais il ne viens plus beaucoup sur macgé alors ... :rateau: ... ne m'attendez pas au détour de cette rue les amis ! (Ca fais déjà 10 mois qu'une table de ma fabrication attend ma touche gouacheuse...non vraiment ne m'attendez pas ici !  )

:love:

_On s'était dit rendez-vous dans 10 ans...._


----------



## Franswa (7 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> EUUUuuuh ! Je fais plutôt dans la peinture de bâtiment moi Bob !  Je bricole ! I'm not a artiste...
> 
> Mais pour être complètement sincère avec vous, j'eût dessiner oui :rose: mais ça fais des années que j'ai pas touché au crayon...c'est toute une histoire !  Y'a bien un membre du forum qui a un exemplaire unique mais il ne viens plus beaucoup sur macgé alors ... :rateau: ... ne m'attendez pas au détour de cette rue les amis ! (Ca fais déjà 10 mois qu'une table de ma fabrication attend ma touche gouacheuse...non vraiment ne m'attendez pas ici !  )
> 
> ...


C'est ok pour dans 10 ans alors  :love:


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

hello tout le monde


une petite réalisation lors d'une longue attente téléphonique.......................


----------



## Franswa (7 Mars 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde
> 
> 
> une petite réalisation lors d'une longue attente téléphonique.......................


Tu crois que la personne qui a répondu ressemblait à ton dessin ?


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que la personne qui a répondu ressemblait à ton dessin ?




ya moyen


----------



## benao (7 Mars 2006)

@ supatofa: cool, ça, c'est du dessin automatique!
@tirhum: les formes, ça te connait! 

une esquisse de perso nomade :


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> @tirhum: les formes, ça te connait!


 
_j'adore la gente féminine....._:rose: :love:


			
				benao a dit:
			
		

> une esquisse de perso nomade :


  j'aime beaucoup ce genre de crayonnés...


----------



## benao (7 Mars 2006)

un autre, un peu plus psyché, ambiance roswell....


----------



## supatofa (8 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien ton style Benao


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, contrairement à tirhum a la décence de mettre des calques vestimentaires sur pépita histoire de pas trop abaisser notre productivité








*Na !!* :rateau: 
   

@ SM,_ tu vois je me suis décidé finalement...._


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

wouf wouf


----------



## GreenC4U (9 Mars 2006)

tirhum, tu pourais en faire une avec des tattoos sur le seins, c'est sexy


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

faut demander à SM !!


----------



## GreenC4U (9 Mars 2006)

pourquoi? ce n'est pas vulgaire? si?


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2006)

pas du tout.... 
rien n'est vulgaire avec un peu de goût !!......


----------



## supatofa (10 Mars 2006)

joli dessin tirhum


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> joli dessin tirhum


Thxs !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

... de la part de la _"victime"_ de "lèse-sainteté".........:love: 

​


----------



## ange_63 (13 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... de la part de la _"victime"_ de "lèse-sainteté".........:love:
> 
> ​




Ha excellant il est pas mal là bobbynountchak


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Je vois pas du tout ce que ce dessin représente, mais je préfère les filles à poil...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Nan elle a une culotte là


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

..."tatasse !!"....


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

tu as pas le style asiatique ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> tu as pas le style asiatique ?


nan !! _(je ne crois pas...)_  
 j'y ai pensé l'autre jour pour je ne sais plus quel projet de dessin......mais ça m'est sorti de la tête !! :mouais: 
faudrait que je prenne des notes, trop "d'idées" s'échappent.....:mouais: :hein: 
_(tu m'ennuies là, je vais chercher cet "oubli" toute la journée pour m'en rappeler, ça va me tarauder !....)_ :rose:  
_
mes "amours" personnels vont plutôt de ce côté là...._:rose: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Tu saurai en faire un ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

:rateau:...pas dans la minute, en tout cas.....
je poste beaucoup, mais je bosse aussi (très) beaucoup.....
ça me permet de lever le nez de mon boulot (comme l'a si bien dit Roberto dans un autre fil !)....


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> [/CENTER]



Ca s'appelle une antilogie...
Mais c'est bien sympa comme dessin


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Dis thirium, c'est quelle étude qu'il faut faire pour apprendre à dessiner les femmes (presque) à poile ? :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mars 2006)

Il existe des bouquins pour faire cela . Dommage que j'ai pas de scan


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il existe des bouquins pour faire cela . Dommage que j'ai pas de scan




Le modèle vivant, y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Franswa (15 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le modèle vivant, y a que ça de vrai !


Ouais, y a plus de ressenti et de sensibilité dans le trait... A la limite la main travail toute seule, pas besoin de regarder ce qu'elle fait


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2006)

Ouais,
Moi je peinds directement sur la femme c'est plus sympa !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

p'tit malin !!....


----------



## supatofa (24 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,
> Moi je peinds directement sur la femme c'est plus sympa !




joli couleur


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Dis thirium, c'est quelle étude qu'il faut faire pour apprendre à dessiner les femmes (presque) à poile ? :rateau:


aimer dessiner (corps de femme ou autres...)
_aimer les femmes..._:rose: :love:  


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il existe des bouquins pour faire cela . Dommage que j'ai pas de scan


exact ! ça aide mais ce n'est pas suffisant....
2 bouquins pas cher (soldés régulièrement chez "Maxi-livres" par exemple....) :



........




			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le modèle vivant, y a que ça de vrai !


c'est vrai, faire des croquis "instantanés" quand tu as quelques mn à tuer; terrasses de café ou quand les enfants jouent au square....
sinon travail, travail, travail, etc !!!!!..........


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai aussi ces 2 bouquins...des vraies petites bibles...


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Aussi vous devriez vous interessez au nu de certains dessinateurs de la renaissance italienne


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

longtemps que je les connais ceux-là et bien d'autres encore !.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Je parlais pas pour toi tirhium


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais pas pour toi *tirhium*


*tirhum* pas tirh*i*um !!.....


----------



## Macbeth (28 Mars 2006)

IL faut ausi faire beaucoup de croquis d'après nature (pas forcément de nus dailleurs). Pas de vrais dessins.. des croquis rapide.. En 10 minutes (ca c'ets presque un dessin) 2minutes, 1 minute, 30 secondes et 10 secondes. Rien de tel pour exercer son oeil et apprendre à aller à l'essentiel pour saisir ce qui fait qu'un dessin fonctionne ou non.

À noter que Burne Hogarth est un dessinateur de tarzan. Ses dessin peuvent être parfois un peu caricaturaux, mais ils aident bien à comprendre la mécanique en mettant l'accent sur de spoint marquand de l'anatomie.


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2006)

Merci Aurélien pour ces éclaircissements ()!

Pour ma part je reviens d'Italie,
Et là, j'ai pris des claques en dessin, peinture et sculpture...

Par rapport à l'anatomie en dessin : 
Il y a le Duemo de Sienne où des marqueteries de mosaïques en marbre on été faites (magnifique).
Mais en allant a Florence il y a un musée du Duomo de Florence (où il y a la Piéta en autre), et dans ce musée il y a les croquis grandeur nature d'un des artistes qui a fait les mosaïques du Duemo de Sienne.
Ce sont des croquis à la mine de plomb sur papier, mais des feuilles de 1,80m sur 3 m !!!
Il se trouve que le gars a passé plus de 2 ans pour certains de ces dessins.
Et là c'est du délire total tellemnt le trait est beau et efficace.
Il y a aussi le système d'ombrage en treillis style Bande Dessinée !
Certains dessinateurs de BD réaliste peuvent aller se rhabiller après avoir vu ça....
Ca m'a scotché !

Je vais essayer de retrouver son nom et des images, c'est vraiment bluffant !


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Merci Ned , ca m'interesserait pas mal


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

Bon alors,
Il y a plusieurs Artistes qui ont participé au pavement du Duomo de Sienne.
Mais le plus connu et celui qui m'a fait flashé je pense que c'est *Domenico Mecarino Beccafumi*
les pavements dans le duomo sont top, mais le truc le plus puissant sont les cartons qu'il a réalisé pour l'étude de ces pavements.
Ils se trouvent dans une salle du Museo dell 'Opera del Duomo qui se trouve derrière le duomo de Florence.
Son trait et la ligne sont assez dementiels, et en même temps très proche d'un trait BD.
Il utilise l'ombrage en treillis comme pas mal de BDistes.
Avec des réhauts de blancs aquarellés.
C'est hallucinant de voir des dessins aussi grands (parfois 1,80 sur 3 m) avec un tracé si beau.
Evidament il y a plein d'autres artistes du même accabit dans la même periode, mais lui je sais pas...y'a un truc. Faut le voir en vrai pour avoir cette émotion.
Helas je n'ai pas pris de photos de cette salle du Musée mais j'ai trouvé un dessin de lui qui s'approche du genre d'études qu'il y a au musée.
Imaginez des grandes scènes de persos comme ça avec des echevètrements de décors architecturaux et des lignes interminables...c'est du délire.

Bon vous allez me dire : Ouais bof ! y'en a pleins comme ça. Mais quand vous etes dessinateur ou peintre, et notament dans la Bd, là c'est la clakouzze dans la tronche quand vous vous trouvez devant ces études...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Ca me rappele l'expo des dessins de Leonardo Da Vinci au Louvre , il y a deux ans


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

_... attention aux doubles posts quand même..._


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

...une réplique bien connue.....:rateau: 






_j'avais pas vu les choses comme ça, mais effectivement.... 
so...I'm very sorry !! _:rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

disons que dans le bar, c'est plus "tangent"


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Tirhum , j'aimerai bien voir tes dessins en couleurs


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2006)

en ce moment les seuls dessins que je peux poster sont des "crobards" vite faits....
je bosse sur des illustrations et sur un projet d'album bédé : ceux-là, je ne peux pas les montrer; question de ... paranoïa et de confiance que les autres mettent en toi !...
y'a pas de clauses de "réserve" mais presque !!...


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment les seuls dessins que je peux poster sont des "crobards" vite faits....
> je bosse sur des illustrations et sur un projet d'album bédé : ceux-là, je ne peux pas les montrer; question de ... paranoïa et de confiance que les autres mettent en toi !...
> y'a pas de clauses de "réserve" mais presque !!...



=IDEM=
C'est helas un peu pour ça que j'ai pas mis beaucoup d'images Ici,
Mais ça va viendre...
:rose:


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2006)

j'adore tes ch'tits dessins TiRhum


----------



## benao (8 Avril 2006)

hello !
ça faisait longtemps !
Tirhum, quoi te dire, toujours égal à toi-même =   
Ned, ben oui, on attend, on attend....
pour la parano, je vois pas trop ce que vous voulez dire, personne ici va vous piquez vos boulots 
c'est vrai qu'un peu de couleur, ça ferait pas de mal, dommage je fais que du NB!!


----------



## plovemax (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 
Une petite contribution de ma part
Heu pas tout à fait crayon + papier (tablette graphique)


----------



## NED (11 Avril 2006)

petit crobard rapido le zoo....


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2006)

ouaiiiiiis !.....un dessin du p'tit homme vert !!!.....


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

P.S : vous me direz : "y'en a toujours que pour les mêmes" !! 
ben......oui !!


----------



## ange_63 (12 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : vous me direz : "y'en a toujours que pour les mêmes" !!
> ben......oui !!



Nannn  C'est vrai qu'il est sympatoche son avatar normal! :love: 
 ça t'inspire!


----------



## rim (14 Avril 2006)

- une série en cours de plusieurs 210x297 mm réalisés au stylo Reynolds medium 048 -
- la suite ici -


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2006)

Une autre déco de board fait en week end :love:


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Une autre déco de board fait en week end :love:



Bravo!
crois-tu que tu va surfer droit avec un attirail pareil?


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2006)

Tiens ça me fait penser à ce livre d'une Australienne que j'ai adorée... un retour aux sources su Surf...


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bravo!
> crois-tu que tu va surfer droit avec un attirail pareil?


Justement le but est de pas surfer droit, faire de belles courbes :love:


----------



## supatofa (19 Avril 2006)

rim a dit:
			
		

> - une série en cours de plusieurs 210x297 mm réalisés au stylo Reynolds medium 048 -
> - la suite ici -




magnifique !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Avril 2006)

Tiens.... suis jamais venu ici, Hop...


----------



## ederntal (19 Avril 2006)

rim a dit:
			
		

> - une série en cours de plusieurs 210x297 mm réalisés au stylo Reynolds medium 048 -
> - la suite ici -




trop fan


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.... suis jamais venu ici, Hop...



Ba dis donc !!
Mortel de la balle qui tue ça mère !!!


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

s'débrouille plutôt bien la "tête de thon" !! 




@ rim


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> s'débrouille plutôt bien la "tête de thon" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha je lui connaissait pas ce sobriquet là tiens?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> s'débrouille plutôt bien la "tête de thon" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va jouer dans le mixer....


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

Je vous montre un autre chti dessin bientôt...


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

arg! c'est pas au 19eme qu'on est en haut de page?
ca a changé?


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

a non c'est au 21ème m'a trompo..
J'arrives, j'arrives...


Donc voilou,
j'avait des minutes a tuer alors pendant ce temps on dessine un chti peu :


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2006)

NED 

:love:


bon un p'tit crobard.....


----------



## mog (22 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.... suis jamais venu ici, Hop...



 Tidju la bête..
C'est beau.


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2006)

_faut vraiment que je me rachète une palette graphique !!..... :hein: 
c'est handicapant pour certains rendus..... _


----------



## plovemax (24 Avril 2006)

voilà un petit dessin à la sanguine et au fusain sur carton
rehauts refaits sur photoshop element
Voir la pièce jointe 10350


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _faut vraiment que je me rachète une palette graphique !!..... :hein:
> c'est handicapant pour certains rendus..... _


On dirait que le fond est fait au roughs....


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que le fond est fait au roughs....



Ca me rappelle les satanés cours de Roughs.
Fallait avoir le plus de feutres pantone possible...ca coute la peau des fesses.

Du coup c'était les plus bourgeois qui assuraient a ce cours.
Ca m'a toujours enervé.
d'ailleurs c'est toujours la course au matos dans les écoles de graphisme. Avec les Macs, c'était le début a mon époque maintenant ca doit être l'enfer.
:hein:


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que le fond est fait au roughs....


nan !! toshop au pinceau (avec la souris !!).... 

jamais, vraiment, eu les moyens de m'acheter ces p*****s de feutres !!!.....


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle les satanés cours de Roughs.
> Fallait avoir le plus de feutres pantone possible...ca coute la peau des fesses.
> 
> Du coup c'était les plus bourgeois qui assuraient a ce cours.
> ...


Ouais t'as raison 
Mon prof de rough de l'année dernière est mort cette année d'un cancer 

Tout le monde dans ma classe à son mac portable iBook ou Powerbook


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle les satanés cours de Roughs.
> Fallait avoir le plus de feutres pantone possible...ca coute la peau des fesses.
> 
> Du coup c'était les plus bourgeois qui assuraient a ce cours.
> ...


Pareil, pour les cours d'illustration.... pas loin de 6 euros le crayon il me semble   (Et le papier layout spécial pour faire des dégradés au coton-tige, + de 12 euros le bloc... )
Moi, les premières années, on utilisait pas d'ordis.... seulement les deux dernières ou on à été doté des premiers iMacs G3.. (Un par élève ouahouhhh...)
J'ose même pas imaginer comment ils sont équipés maintenant ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

va falloir poster quelques "images", Mr le tigre.......  
passqu'avec ton p'tit crayonné de la dernière fois, tu nous a mis l'eau à la bouche !!......


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

Alors POUM !  En hommage au regretté KAMOULOX....


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

on attend la réponse du protagoniste !.........


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Alors POUM !  En hommage au regretté KAMOULOX....



*HO C'EST MORTEL !!!
   
Si tu l'encres tu me le passes hein!
Je ferai un Zoli tshirt avec...
BRAVO !
trop bien  
====​*


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

Mesdames... (Messieurs, aussi !! si vous aimez!)

un dessin non retenu, les autres je peux pas les "faire passer" !!....  

:rateau:


----------



## Macbeth (2 Mai 2006)

Tiens, ça fait longtemps, hop, je ramène ma fraise : une petite illustration pour une boite de jeux


----------



## ederntal (2 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle les satanés cours de Roughs.
> Fallait avoir le plus de feutres pantone possible...ca coute la peau des fesses.
> 
> Du coup c'était les plus bourgeois qui assuraient a ce cours.
> ...



C'est toujours la même pour les pantones en cours  Mais ça dois avoir beaucoup moins d'importance qu'a ton époque...
D'ailleurs t'as fait quelle école toi ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça fait longtemps, hop, je ramène ma fraise : une petite illustration pour une boite de jeux



Vraiment superbe, joli travail sur les matières !   
Les couleurs, l'ambiance :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

Ouep... vraiment chouettos tout ça !!!


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours la même pour les pantones en cours  Mais ça dois avoir beaucoup moins d'importance qu'a ton époque...
> D'ailleurs t'as fait quelle école toi ?



E.C.V
Ca fait bien pour les parents : Diplôme de designer Européen équivalence D.E.A
avec mention !!  attention ca rigole pas....lol
Prout prout et tout,


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames... (Messieurs, aussi !! si vous aimez!)
> 
> un dessin non retenu, les autres je peux pas les "faire passer" !!....
> 
> :rateau:



On te remercie aussi  et si tu en as d'autres... toujours partant


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

Chouette créas tirhum


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2006)

tendez l'oreille....
MacGé sans le bar...... :rateau: :rateau:













			
				twk a dit:
			
		

> Chouette créas tirhum


:rose: 
_merci..... je regrette que d'autres ne postent pas plus !......  
y'en a qui assurent vraiment et je suis un peu frustré de ne pas en voir "plus" !!.... :rose: _


----------



## twk (5 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien ton illustration de l'amputation (temporaire) du bar


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Mai 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça fait longtemps, hop, je ramène ma fraise : une petite illustration pour une boite de jeux



Je viens de jeter un il sur cette partie du forum et c'est superbe!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2006)

_ça dort par ici !........ _


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

Ou c'est ta femme, ou tu bandes plus que moi


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2006)

hinhinhin...... 
à ton avis ?!...... 



:love:


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou c'est ta femme, ou tu bandes plus que moi




les deux ne sont pas incompatible, non ???


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2006)

laisse ! il est jaloux !!


----------



## benao (17 Mai 2006)

who's the man in the box?


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2006)

une illus pour un faire-part......


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2006)

j'en profite pour exhumer des vieux "trucs", visibles sur mon site (_en trop petit pour être lisible !_)...
pis en plus c'est un projet qui tombe à l'eau.....  
_(pour un sujet sur la Marine.... )_






_ouane clik on ze piktchures plize !!......._ ​


----------



## benao (24 Mai 2006)

c'est reparti pour une journée ! ouvrez l'oeil !


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mai 2006)

Faudrait que je me trouve un scanner pour aussi montrer mes petits corbards 

C'est très sympa et très motivant de regarder les vôtres en tout cas !  :love:


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2006)

c'est tres bien ce que tu t'es fixé...

je suis de la partie aussi ! mais je ne m'y tiens pas tout les jours ;(

je trouve que beaucoup d'artiste devrt faire ça .... j ai pris une grosse claque en allant voir l'exposition de INGRES au louvres

apres ça tu rentres chez toi et tu t'y met !

tu as une production persso ? tu dessines juste pour le plaisir ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

C'est mignon t'avais pas de bock à l'époque


----------



## benao (28 Mai 2006)

salut, y a du monde d'un coup, c'est dingue !!! 
Roberto, j'adore vraiment, je trouve qu'ils ont la classe tes dessins:love: , rien à envier à beaucoup d'autres dits "d'humour", qu'on peut trouver dans l'echo des savanes...

eh les gars, moi aussi je fais de la bédé, malheureusement, pas de fortes poitrines...:rateau: enfin, bon, c'est un vieux truc publié dans un vieux truc obscur, hein...
mais bon je commence petit, on verra plus tard...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mai 2006)

J'ai dessiné ce portrait de Maximilien Robespierre quand j'avais 16 ans !


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2006)

Aaaaaah !! tout de même ! 
tu t'es enfin décidé à venir par ici, Mr Rob' !! :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2006)

je peux le poster sans "incongruité".....  







_son anniv' est passé depuis un moment; inutile de se précipiter pour lui souhaiter !..... :rateau: :rateau: 
mais si vous en avez envie...._


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2006)

<---- clic


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est ce projet qui n'a pas abouti ou bien c'est en (long) cours ??_


entends tu le bruit des bulles remontant des abysses ?!.........


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2006)

crayonné d'une illus de présentation non retenue.....
_(château de Dieppe vu de la plage avec personnage principal de la BD...)_






détail d'une planche...





tout ça pour une bédé : " Au pas de l'âne", édition A.N.B.D; livre sur Dieppe et ses environs.
édition régionale voire très locale....


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Juin 2006)

Ces dessins ne sont évidement pas de moi, mais d'un super artiste : Julian Beever
Voir la pièce jointe 10853


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2006)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Ces dessins ne sont évidement pas de moi, mais d'un super artiste : Julian Beever
> Voir la pièce jointe 10853



Peux-tu me communiquer le lien pour cette image par MP, STP?    :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juin 2006)

_Roberto Vendez : Moi c'est pareil : quand il avait seize ans, Maximilien Robespierre a fait mon portrait, mais il était pas super-bon, je ne l'ai pas gardé.


_

*Oui oui, tu l'as sortie ta blague bêbêteuuuuu !!!   *


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Ces dessins ne sont évidement pas de moi, mais d'un super artiste : Julian Beever
> Voir la pièce jointe 10853


J'ai déjà pissé sur batman


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà pissé sur batman



Et sur spiderman?

Voir la pièce jointe 10866


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2006)

une p'tite planche réalisée en pas longtemps direct au pinceau+encre de china :


----------



## benao (12 Juin 2006)

alors, plus personne? oooooohééééééé!!!


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2006)

après une semaine à une cadence infernale, nuits courtes, nuits blanches......  :hein: :sleep: 
fini !! donc je poste un "truc" vite fait; une p'tite recherche, fait sans y penser juste pour augmenter mon compteur dans ce sujet ....   :love: 







_P.S : tirhum, kaputt !!..... _


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2006)

:rose:


----------



## benao (15 Juin 2006)

@ tirhum (désolé, plus de coudbool en stock) : on dirait du Mucha, non  par contre les tentacules, je crois qu'il avait pas osé !  (pour le côté phallus):rose: 

la premiere page d'une BD qui en fait trois ( de pages) :


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> @ tirhum (désolé, plus de coudbool en stock) : on dirait du Mucha, non  par contre les tentacules, je crois qu'il avait pas osé !  (pour le côté phallus):rose:


Mucha ?!.... j'y avais pas pensé, mais bon c'est pas aussi hiératique et structuré (ni aussi balaise) que ce que faisait ce brave Alphonse...... :love: 

quand au phallus.... doit forcément traîner une pensée involontaire dans un coin de ma tête !!..... :rateau: :rateau: 
_(à mon corps défendant !.....   ) _ 
:rose:



P.S : plus de CDB non plus........ :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2006)

... au prochain n°....... ​


----------



## benao (17 Juin 2006)

deuxiéme planche de "Le Carnet Noir" : 
(bon ca part un peu en vrille.....)


----------



## NED (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... au prochain n°....... ​



Zoli encrage Tirhum !!!
(Cé qui les gens de SerieB que tu connais?)


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

NEDoune...t a dit:
			
		

> Zoli encrage Tirhum !!!
> (Cé qui les gens de SerieB que tu connais?)


merci ! :rose: 
manque plus que la couleur....  :love: 


_sinon pour répondre à ta question :
scénaristes, dessinateurs, coloristes de "Travis", "Hauteville House" et.......... "Aquablue", "Angela"......  

 


MP si tu as envie de causer......  _


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2006)

.... Bobby "le pustuleux" et PATOCH' "le sanguinaire" !........  




_sont pas mignons, les p'tits chéris, là comme ça !!  :rateau: 

 :love:  :love: 

terreurs des forums ?!..... nan ! 
écumeurs, oui !!..... _


----------



## ange_63 (20 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .... Bobby "le pustuleux" et PATOCH' "le sanguinaire" !........



J'A_DO_RE!!! :love:  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum.


  Tjs la même chose...tsss


Y aura t il une version finale, c à d plus colorée?  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

*C'EST QUOI C'BORDEL!!!?*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juin 2006)

C'est beau comme du Mamy Blue.


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2006)

Allez hop, ça fait trop longtemps que je dois poster ici, je vous colle une vieille étude de nu...






... sans grand intérêt, c'est juste histoire de me motiver. 

Vais m'y remettre...


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

m'sieur ** est un homme respectable mais un peu fou...  
m'sieur ** pense beaucoup....  
m'sieur ** est même le roi de ses rêves les plus fous.......   







mais..... 
_(suite au prochain épisode)...._  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _dessin avec des filles &#224; poil_


Quel playboy ce remy!   
 :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel playboy ce remy!
> :love:


Hinhinhin....
cornichon !!  :love::love:


----------



## macintroll (4 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous ! 
voila bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté sur Macgé et notamment sur ce tread... et en y repassant ben !!! je vous le dit Ya du bon !!! dans pleins de styles et techniques différents.
c'est chouette.  

Alors pour féter le retour de mon passage je m'y colle, voila 2 petits dessins :
N'hésitez à commenter et/ou critiquer :rose: 











Les deux sont des crayonnés mis en couleur à la palette graphique (Wacom A5) sous Toshop.

Si vous voulez en voir d'autre, j'essai d'en poster régulièrement sur mon blog 
(le link est dans ma signature)

A+


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2006)

Woahow!


----------



## imimi (4 Juillet 2006)

T'as bien fait d'indiquer le lien dans ta signature, ça vaut le p'tit clic  
Vraiment "Woahow!" tes dessins


----------



## NED (7 Juillet 2006)

Y'a des fois on doit dessiner des trucs on se demande pourquoi......:mouais:


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2006)

Wooow sp&#233;cial, mais superbe niveau dessin !

et c'est un tatou&#233; ca ! un vrai ! oui m&#212;ssieur !


----------



## DarkRomz (12 Juillet 2006)

Eh Bien !   
Ils sont pass&#233;s o&#249; vos petits papiers ?  

J'ose une relance d'un ancien dessin (Fait pour un faire-part de naissance d'amis), 
Ca va peut-&#234;tre me motiver pour reprendre le crayon, qui sait ?  

La Madr&#233; !


----------



## DarkRomz (12 Juillet 2006)

Le Padré :






And nooowwwww The Babe !


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2006)

vendredi=jour du poisson=liste de courses..... 
_(surgelés ?!....)_​




			
				DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Eh Bien !
> Ils sont passés où vos petits papiers ?


ça vient, ça vient !! 


			
				DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> J'ose une relance d'un ancien dessin (Fait pour un faire-part de naissance d'amis),
> Ca va peut-être me motiver pour reprendre le crayon, qui sait ?
> 
> La Madré !


bien tes dessins, tu n'as plus qu'à continuer.......   

@ NED et macintroll ......  

bon ben, voilà y'a du monde qui poste ici (_plus ou moins régulièrement..._) et dans beaucoup de styles différents !! :love: :love: 
y'a pas; c'est la classe !!.....


----------



## DarkRomz (16 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour les encouragements ! 
C'est surtout du temps quu'il va falloir que je trouve !  

Et un Ch'ti kiwiwi en prime !


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2006)

il est marrant !!  :rateau:


_P.S : et un beau bug de 4h du mat', un !......... _:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

..... bande de flemmards !!   









z'êtes où ?! sont où vos dessins ?!....... 

 :love:

​


----------



## NED (3 Août 2006)

Hey c'est les vacances aussi hein....


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

vacances ?!.......


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vacances ?!.......


_`
ouais, tu sais le truc où on va se faire chier en voiture où il fait super chaud, où l'on risque de faire fondre le joint de culasse de notre voiture préférée, où l'on est des milliers coincés dans nos voitures les uns contre les autres qu'on ne supporte plus sur une autoroute super chère, où l'on est des milliers à aller choper un cancer de la peau pour se faire chier sur une plage bondée pleine de blondes et de gros lards... les vacances quoi... ce truc où l'on dépense tout l'argent économisé peu à peu pendant l'année à coups d'énormes efforts énérgétiques et intellectuels qu'on aimerait mieux ne rien foutre et se laisser aller à la contemplation... les vacances... 


ah, j'oubliais, l'un est breton et l'autre est rouennais... la mer n'est pas loin, plus froide mais pas loin. _


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ..... bande de flemmards !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sur mon Blog  

ps : elle a un probl&#232;me de pieds ta pin-up


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ps : elle a un problème de pieds ta pin-up


merdre !!
c'est bizarre, je fais régulièrement cette "erreur" !!.... :hein:
distraction ?!.... 

:mouais:


----------



## dool (3 Août 2006)

Elle a juste un "pti pouce" ?! 
Un peu body- build&#233;e aussi nan ?!  ... je pr&#233;f&#232;re mes fesses (&#224; cliquer) ! :love:

Edit : enfin quand je dis mes fesses c'est bien entendu les tiennes hein tirhum...nan parceque faut pas croire...nan mais j'm'embrouille mais....enfin tu vois quoi ! Joli boulot !


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

... + couleur !.....  






			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste un "pti pouce" ?!
> Un peu body- build&#233;e aussi nan ?!  ... je pr&#233;f&#232;re mes fesses (&#224; cliquer) ! :love:
> 
> Edit : enfin quand je dis mes fesses c'est bien entendu les tiennes hein tirhum...nan parceque faut pas croire...nan mais j'm'embrouille mais....enfin tu vois quoi ! Joli boulot !


- plus de p'tit pouce !! 
- body-build&#233;e ?!..... :rateau: je ne suis pas "sectaire" !!...... :love:

- "tes" fesses... sont "mes" fesses, mais ne sont pas mes fesses.... :rateau: je me comprends et te comprends ! 



P.S : pour ceusses qui n'auraient pas compris; faut cliquer sur la signature de dool......


----------



## Ouhlala (7 Août 2006)

premier post dans ce thread ^^ (et surement pas le dernier )

Un petit crobars sans pr&#233;tention , deja post&#233; sur macbidouille , pour tester ma nouvelle tablette graphique et painter 9.5 . ( Je suis parti du logo Apple)


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2006)

macbidouille ?!..... :afraid: 



beau "petit" crobard !! 

vivement les prochains !!......


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2006)




----------



## Grug (12 Août 2006)




----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2006)

Grug   :love: 




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

Euh, Grug, tu l'aurais en 1024? J'voudrais changer de fond d'&#233;cran. :rose:


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Grug, tu l'aurais en 1024? J'voudrais changer de fond d'&#233;cran. :rose:


en psd ou en jpg ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

M'en fous. 
 Le principal c'est de l'avoir. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2006)

avec d'autres "sujets"......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

'achement mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 'achement mieux.


Ça se discute. Je garde ma tendresse pour la première version.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

Ah non!  
Les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## teo (16 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bon, je m'installe un vrai bureau digne de ce nom, je branche ma konfig' de richman et je vois ce que je peux apporter comme eau au moulin.




Oué avec ton bureau "reconstruit" et la possibilité de travailler dehors, tu vas aller beaucoup plus vite, non ?  :love: 

Top classe l'atelier


----------



## twk (23 Août 2006)

J'aime bien la première version tirhum


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la première version tirhum


----------



## dool (28 Août 2006)

Nan merci, pas de sucre dans mon café !


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

tu es suffisament sucr&#233;e ?!....... :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Août 2006)




----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

Ah, te v'là toi !! 



un autre, tu suis ?!...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Août 2006)

C'est vraiment pour le plaisir de gribouiller pasque bon hein, c'est pas de moi .....


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

c'&#233;tait aussi passque je me suis retrouv&#233; &#224; poster en m&#234;me temps que toi !!....  

t&#234;te de thon !! 




Edit : n'oubliez-pas notre ami &#224; rayures dans vos &#233;lans de g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233;...  :love:
ses apparitions sont d&#233;cid&#233;ment trop rares dans ce fil.....


----------



## ange_63 (28 Août 2006)

Elles sont vraiment g&#233;niales vos compostions &#224; 4 mains !!! :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

and brown... sugar ?!... :rose: :love: :love:







 nan, nan al&#232;m !! ce n'est pas un double post; tout le monde ne vas pas dans la section jeux.....


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

Foxy Lady :love:


----------



## Doryphore (30 Août 2006)

Un jour il va falloir que j'apprenne &#224; dessiner moi, en voyant &#231;a ! Comment faire... 


Excellents dessins en tous cas !


----------



## Nat Design (1 Septembre 2006)




----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

Vous manquait un Dj avec !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Septembre 2006)

Exceeeellent.....  ( t'as pas un peu galèré pour dessiner la moumoute nan ?) 


..arf, peux pas te mettre un "zidane il a tapé" pour le moment...:hein:


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

NED !! :rateau: :rateau: :love:





Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> ..arf, peux pas te mettre un "zidane il a tapé" pour le moment...:hein:


me too..... :mouais:


----------



## Macbeth (4 Septembre 2006)

Hugh.

Bon, voil&#224; ma participation semestrielle. 
Une petite illustration pour l'affiche d'un festival de BD.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Septembre 2006)

Oaahhh l'aut'...une "petite" illustration !  Elle est drôlement chiadé ta p'tite illustration n'empêche !!!


----------



## Macbeth (4 Septembre 2006)

Oui, c'&#233;tait d&#233;plac&#233; peut-&#234;tre... une illustration donc. Surtout qu'elle fait 60 X 40 cm.
Merci en tout cas monsieur le tigre.


----------



## philire (11 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

... hop


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

j'savais bien que tu allais te d&#233;cider un jour.....  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'savais bien que tu allais te décider un jour.....  :love:



C'est déjà fait, mais je montre peu...


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est déjà fait, mais je montre peu...


ah, ben merdre !!.... 
j'avais pourtant épluché ce fil avant que d'y poster...... 

c'est vrai que je suis un peu plus "_volubile_" que toi...... :rose:
question rituelle : "tu n'as d'autres "?!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ah, ben merdre !!....
> j'avais pourtant épluché ce fil avant que d'y poster......
> 
> c'est vrai que je suis un peu plus "_volubile_" que toi...... :rose:
> question rituelle : "tu n'as d'autres "?!......


Faut que je recherche... Il doit même me rester des BD psychotiques...
Je te les enverrai par MP si je remet la main dessus


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut que je recherche... Il doit m&#234;me me rester des BD psychotiques...
> Je te les enverrai par MP si je remet la main dessus


je veux bien, merci... 

pour pas flooder.... 





je suis peut-&#234;tre un peu hors sujet..... :rose:
le dessin n'est pas de moi; mais d'un ami (_St&#233;phane Boutel_) qui a 2 s&#233;ries publi&#233;es chez Gl&#233;nat... j'ai assur&#233; la colorisation de ses planches (10) pour le hors-s&#233;rie de l'&#233;t&#233; de "sciences et vie juniors".... 
boulot "charette" et contraintes de style (_voulaient une colorisation simple et pas trop "d&#233;taill&#233;e"...._  )


compression ou&#232;be..... :sick:


----------



## philire (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est déjà fait, mais je montre peu...


:affraid:

y'a au moins 2 gros mots dans le post en lien :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> y'a au moins 2 gros mots dans le post en lien :affraid:



« Bosser gratos » ? Oui, j'ai prévenu les autorités.


----------



## philire (12 Septembre 2006)

MacG l'a bien mat&#233;


----------



## tatouille (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

Gribouille etude au bleu pour une héroïne....





 ​


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2006)

pour pas floudre&#8230;
sur papier, mais mis en couleur(trop rapidement, le reultat, en kiosque est vraiment pas terrible) sous toshop


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un serpent de mer, sur une grande paroi de 14m que j'ai illustr&#233; pour une expo &#224; Oc&#233;anopolis encore &#224; l'affiche...
> _Un boulot de r&#234;ve !_
> :love:
> 
> Le crobard, gros plan sur la gueule, (vive la tablette graphique pour le trait anglais !  ) et la bestiole dans son aquarium luminescent...


ton trait anglais tu l'obtiens comment exactement ?


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ton trait anglais tu l'obtiens comment exactement ?



En mangeant de la vache folle....


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un serpent de mer, sur une grande paroi de 14m que j'ai illustr&#233; pour une expo &#224; Oc&#233;anopolis encore &#224; l'affiche...
> _Un boulot de r&#234;ve !_
> :love:



J&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression qu&#8217;il est amoureux ton serpent de mer&#8230; je sais pas pourquoi  _le regard peut-&#234;tre 


_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas la prétention d'être un dessinateur ou illustrateur. Je dirais que je crobarde, et que la fonction première de cet exercice, me concernant, n'est pas celle de faire une image "artistique", mais d'être un outil de travail qui me permet d'illustrer mon propos, de mieux comprendre un espace (le crobard est pour cela plus opérant que la photographie) ou l'architecture d'un arbre. Faire un crobard c'est un moyen d'observer les choses en profondeur pour mieux saisir leur déploiement dans l'espace.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la prétention d'être un dessinateur ou illustrateur. Je dirais que je crobarde, et que la fonction première de cet exercice, me concernant, n'est pas celle de faire une image "artistique", mais d'être un outil de travail qui me permet d'illustrer mon propos, de mieux comprendre un espace (le crobard est pour cela plus opérant que la photographie) ou l'architecture d'un arbre. Faire un crobard c'est un moyen d'observer les choses en profondeur pour mieux saisir leur déploiement dans l'espace.
> ( crobards sympathiques x 2 )


c'est bien la Champagne ?!.......


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Entièrement réalisé à la main à l'ancienne dans nos ateliers !*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Joli 

je me posais la question car  je n'ai pas encore bien compris la supériorité de la tablette sur la plume, sans doute parce que ma tablette est plutôt Badgam© (mais wa©um qd même) 

Beau trait anglais pour un breton


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Joli
> 
> je me posais la question car  je n'ai pas encore bien compris la sup&#233;riorit&#233; de la tablette sur la plume,[...]



Le PommeZ ?


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Joli
> 
> je me posais la question car  je n'ai pas encore bien compris la supériorité de la tablette sur la plume, sans doute parce que ma tablette est plutôt Badgam© (mais wa©um qd même)
> 
> Beau trait anglais pour un breton



Komôa, Badgam....   :mouais: 


euh lapin compris moua !!!!! :hein:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

N&#176;6;3976435 a dit:
			
		

> _image superbe r&#233;alis&#233;e &#224; la tablette
> _
> 
> Le PommeZ ?




 

je parlais de la souplesse et du model&#233;.

J'adore la tablette pour le pomZ, les aplats et tout un tas d'effet, mais prends en g&#233;n&#233;ral plus de plaisir &#224; jouer avec les mati&#232;res trait encres caf&#233; etc.

Bref, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le touch&#233; du papier au plastique


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Komôa = Com-wa > Wacom.
> Et badgam = bas de gamme, comme ça s' prononce.
> :love:



   
lol ! désolé ... :rose: 
c'est la que j'me rend compte que j'ai vieilli :casse: 

bon bé moi aussi j'kiffe ma comwa badgam les tepo!  :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> Komôa, Badgam....   :mouais:
> 
> 
> euh lapin compris moua !!!!! :hein:


Badgam, ce h&#233;ros au sourire si doux, Orphelin et luttant contre l'injustice dans les &#233;gouts de Gotham city d&#233;guis&#233; en rat volant. :rateau:


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Badgam, ce héros au sourire si doux, Orphelin et luttant contre l'injustice dans les égouts de Gotham city déguisé en rat volant. :rateau:



MDR t'as plus qu'a mettre ca en image(s) !!!!


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> je parlais de la souplesse et du modelé.
> 
> J'adore la tablette pour le pomZ, les aplats et tout un tas d'effet, mais prends en général plus de plaisir à jouer avec les matières trait encres etc.



Entièrement d'accord, mais c'est vrai que sur un boulot aussi fastidieux que l'exemple de Roberto, j'aurais tendance à apréhender le gros pâté d'encre, là, juste à la fin :afraid: :casse:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Septembre 2006)

aaah merd' ouiii ce foutu tire-ligne.... Jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; obtenir le bon m&#233;lange pour l'utiliser. Trop liquide, &#231;a bave, trop p&#226;teux... les p&#226;t&#233;s.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> MDR t'as plus qu'a mettre ca en image(s) !!!!


dans ce genre l&#224;


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> dans ce genre là



Whaahahaha ouiiii carrément !
   :love:


----------



## macintroll (20 Septembre 2006)

Tiens en fait ca fait super longtemps que j'ai pas posté de petit dessin.

Pour rester dans le thème du sujet,  un petit crayonné, "brut de scan" 







Tipiak !!!


----------



## benao (20 Septembre 2006)

@macintroll : ca tue tout simplement!! belle technique!!
t puisqu'on est dans le n&b : 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour Roberto :  ben ouaips, j'en ai des paquets, mais faut qu'je sélessione  .

Pour Tirhum : le second crob' c'est bien en Champagne. C'est grand la Champagne. Ici c'est dans l'AUBE au nord-ouest de Troyes (vers Romilly/Seine, où jadis se tissaient les chaussettes Olympia).


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.

Petit papa Noël......quand tu descendra du cieeeeeel     

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Ouais, si je dresse le bilan..._
> 
> Pendant des looooOOoongues années j'ai dessiné des bagnoles, je rêvais de devenir designer automobile, rien de très original, je vous le concède volontiers, j'ai participé à des concours et tout...
> :love:
> ...


C'est tr&#232;s &#224; la mode "d&#233;veloppement durable" comme v&#233;hicule.


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est très à la mode "développement durable" comme véhicule.



huhuhu ca fait un moment que ca dure d'ailleurs ;..
Allez tous en Coeur : Merci COcacolaaaaaaah !

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Crobard de terrain (square à Paris 13), en 2 temps 3 mouvements, sur le coin d'une rambarde, avec le feutre qui devenait de plus en plus sec au fur et à mesure... :rateau:


----------



## NED (22 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> avec le feutre qui devenait de plus en plus sec au fur et à mesure... :rateau:




Ouaip! bon coup d'oeil rapido le zoo. Les arbres ont l'air bien sec aussi comme ton feutre, c'est bientôt l'hiver tu va m'dire.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ouaip! bon coup d'oeil rapido le zoo. Les arbres ont l'air bien sec aussi comme ton feutre, c'est bientôt l'hiver tu va m'dire.....



C'était en plein hiver ! Crobard fait dans un courant d'air glacé ! Les mains se crispent... dur dur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Dans le même genre que la précédente, en Champagne Crayeuse (Aube). Mais là il faisait beau et j'avais plusieurs stylos en état de marche !


----------



## benao (22 Septembre 2006)

ce que je préfère dans le dessin, c'est l'économie de moyen et la capacité à suggérer qqch avec le moins de lignes possibles, et dans le genre ,jul29, ca le fait!!


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Dans le même genre que la précédente, en Champagne Crayeuse (Aube). Mais là il faisait beau et j'avais plusieurs stylos en état de marche !


l'Aube..... un des départements les moins peuplés de France !!.....  
_moins d'habitants dans tout le département qu'à Rouen et agglo...... 

_beaux paysages... par endroits !..._ 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> l'Aube..... un des départements les moins peuplés de France !!.....
> _moins d'habitants dans tout le département qu'à Rouen et agglo......
> 
> _beaux paysages... par endroits !..._
> _



294 000 habitants (estimation INSEE)
Mais il ya mieux :
Lozère : moins de 75 000 habitants
Creuse : 125 000 habitants


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Petit rough pour une série d'animation 3D qui n'a jamais vu le jour...


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

_image trop large &#224; voir_ ici

Avant les vacances j'avais cr&#233;&#233; un personnage que je continu &#224; faire &#233;voluer...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Septembre 2006)

Dessin r&#233;alis&#233; &#224; partir de photo et que je dois mettre en couleur avec toshop..
Mais l&#224;, gal&#232;re, avec un crayon de bois tout va bien mais j'aurais bien besoin de petits tuyaux pour rendre les effets de peau assez r&#233;alistes ainsi que pour la texture.
Suis oblig&#233; de repasser ce dessin au trait pour du boulot propre ? Ou je peux utiliser cette version ? 






_Edit : Bon, vala c'est mieux ?_


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Dessin réalisé à partir de photo et que je dois mettre en couleur avec toshop..
> Mais là, galère, avec un crayon de bois tout va bien mais j'aurais bien besoin de petits tuyaux pour rendre les effets de peau assez réalistes ainsi que pour la texture.
> Suis obligé de repasser ce dessin au trait pour du boulot propre ? Ou je peux utiliser cette version ?




Tu as une tablette, j'imagine. 
Utilise les textures du style gravier, granit, pierre etc... avec des brosses rondes non floues pour imiter le crayon sur une feuille canson à grain plus ou moins gros et tu crayonnes comme tu as l'habitude de faire avec un crayon en bois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est trop vulgaire comme illustration, je ne veux pas être impliqué dans ce genre de choses.



[Mode Jésuite/ on]C'est inadmissible de voir çà ici. Mais que fait la modération? [/Mode Jésuite / off]


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

euh y'a erreur


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Dessin réalisé à partir de photo et que je dois mettre en couleur avec toshop..
> Mais là, galère, avec un crayon de bois tout va bien mais j'aurais bien besoin de petits tuyaux pour rendre les effets de peau assez réalistes ainsi que pour la texture.
> Suis obligé de repasser ce dessin au trait pour du boulot propre ? Ou je peux utiliser cette version ?



j'suis pas graphiste, mais bon la texture de peau c'est ce qu'il y a le plus difficile, joue avec un calque rempli de couleur chair essai les différent mode de calques/ l'opacité et ajoute du bruit/ et le filtre éclairage.

Question elle a une drôle de marque de maillot ...

tu trouveras plein de conseils sur

http://www.cfsl.net/forum/
fais nous voir le résultat:rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est trop vulgaire comme illustration, je ne veux pas être impliqué dans ce genre de choses.


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.... par contre le lien dans ta phrase me semble limite hors-charte !!


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

Mais c'est qu'on deviendrais aussi puritain que les américains...
Pour ceux quui ne vont jamais à la plage...
c'est peut être tout simplement la bouche qui méritait une censure...
enfin bon bref joli coup de crayon:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Hérisson a dit:


> c'est peut être tout simplement la bouche qui méritait une censure...



Tu as parfaitement compris les mécanismes de l'érotisme : la puissance de la suggestion. 
Rien à voir avec la boucherie-charcuterie-désossage-dissection-abbatoir-équarissage du porno.  
Je suis d'accord avec Duchamp : supprimons tous les "-ismes"... sauf l'érotisme !


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

faut pas m'en vouloir je suis du genre très mais alors très distrait....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Perso, en trente-six ans de plage, dont trente dont je me souvienne, dont vingt-cinq à m'intéresser aux filles sur lesdites plages, à part ma femme j'ai pas souvent vu ce genre de créatures.



[Mode Charles Pasqua / on] Allons ! Allons ! Petit ! Tu teu vanteu ! [/Mode Charles Pasqua / off]


----------



## NED (24 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petit rough pour une série d'animation 3D qui n'a jamais vu le jour...



Heureusement qu'elle à pas vu le jour....non j'déconne


----------



## Doryphore (26 Septembre 2006)

Crotte je suis arriv&#233; trop tard pour la version non censur&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Doryphore a dit:


> Crotte je suis arrivé trop tard pour la version non censurée



Elle est par là .......... ici.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)




----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum.

*MIAM !!*
on en mangerait bien un morceau...hein?


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

re-*MIAM* !!... 
j'en ai mang&#233;.... c'est comme une "_chouquette_" (_en forme d'&#233;toile de mer_) et fourr&#233; &#224; la cr&#232;me patissi&#232;re...... :love:


----------



## macintroll (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Elle est par làhttp://img115.imageshack.us/img115/3301/amynbtg8.jpg".......... ici.



arf y manque un truc quand même je trouve !  :love: :rose:


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

*Ho !*
dommage , je suis *droitier*​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2006)

Crayon sur papier.


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

Quand je me fais chier pendant les réunions,
avec le café et le bic, je passe le temps...... 



​


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2006)

Dans ce cas, n'oublie pas que, quand elles auront repris forme "humaine"  , tu viendras te faire chier sur mes fesses hein !!  

Ca donne une belle visoin de cet automne....ça change ! 

:love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

she's gone....


Albinoni
Adagio for strings in G minor..... et Chopin pour aujourd'hui...


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Dans ce cas, n'oublie pas que, quand elles auront repris forme "humaine"  , tu viendras te faire chier sur mes fesses hein !!
> 
> Ca donne une belle visoin de cet automne....ça change !
> 
> :love:



J'en veut, j'en veut!
*De la fesse! de la fesse!
 *


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

Alleluia !!.....   :love:
il a posté un dessin !!.....


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Spécial dédicace pour Ned* et ses comparses : je bosse sur un stand, où j'ai prévu de transformer un Tube en bar...
> :love: :love:
> 
> _C'est un projet top-secret, mais je vous montrerai le travail abouti quand j'aurai l'autorisation.
> _



Il est en train de désosser mon camion?
Vandale!!!


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2006)

boulot, boulot....


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Coin de table....





 ​


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2006)

ça se termine... :hosto: :casse:


----------



## Franswa (18 Octobre 2006)

Bout de carnet


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2006)

sponge boy...


----------



## Franswa (20 Octobre 2006)

Sponge boy ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Sponge boy ?





Ah ! Toi aussi !


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

.... 

y'avait un texte et un dessin pour accompagner &#231;a....  
mais j'ai...... compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; ce que c'&#233;tait ... (ainsi que l'id&#233;e de d&#233;part) .... :rose:



:hosto: :casse: :casse:

_P.S : une p'tite absence, quoi !!...  :sleep:_


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2006)

Ah ouais, quand même !


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand m&#234;me !


j'peux te faire une liste de mes distractions !! (_non exhaustive !...   ) 
au hasard... __
_- oublier d'aller chercher ma fille &#224; l'&#233;cole (_maintenant je met un r&#233;veil pour m'en rappeller !!..._)... :rose: :rose:
- verser le caf&#233; dans le sucrier (_r&#233;guli&#232;rement..._ :rateau: :mouais: )
- paire de chausettes d&#233;ppareill&#233;es...
- ranger son ch&#233;quier au frigo !... ( _ben oui, &#231;a fait de "l'argent au frais" !!_..  )
- confondre le cendrier avec ma tasse de caf&#233;... :sick:
etc,....
_c'est un peu gal&#232;re, parfois !... :casse:_

pour pas flooder...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de crayonner (au fusain  ) cette après-midi et voilà ce que ça donne  (sorry mais j'ai plus de scanner pour le moment


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Autre coin de table....





​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

Bataille de coin d'table....


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

pas de "_coin de table_" sous la main...  :hein:
par contre j'avance petit à petit, de ça, je passe à ça :






et je suis en train de coloriser... :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

...... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:







:sleep: :casse:


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien les jeux-defis à la noix avec Hobbes !!!
 

Allé rebelotte !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

Eeeeet HOP....... !!!






Arf........merd'........ perdu...:hein:


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Eeeeet HOP....... !!!
> 
> Arf........merd'........ perdu...:hein:



Ba vi perdu gros tigrou !!  
l&#233; ou ton dezin? 
Sous le set de table?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Octobre 2006)

Nan, j'ai pas trouv&#233; le coin de la table pour faire mon dessin.


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Un Poska© pour décorer une tab' de bistrot ???
> J'espère que tu vas couler de la résine dessus, pour fixer, sinon tes clients vont être un peu noir, au niveau des coudes !
> :hein:
> :love:
> :love:



Non, non !!!
j'ai effacé après à l'éponge graté et tout, c'était juste pour faire une photo pour le défi !
je ne me permetrait pas de faire un truc au posca pourri pour des clients   
C'est du brouillon c'est tout.


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> _Juste pour ça ???_
> :mouais:
> Vu le prix des Poska© et la surface de la table, tu dois être PÉ-TÉ DE THUNES !!



Le 9eme Concept est quasi sponsorisé par Posca Uni© & Staedler©
Nous faisons les tournées Despé dans toute la france en tatoo éphémère, les préstas Reef dans le monde entier sur les salons.

Déspé = 450 dates en double équipe de 2 artistes par an,
1 artiste fait en moyenne 45 tatoos en une soirée avec des pointes à 90 tatoos par soirs dans les grosses boites de nuit en 5 heures de presta.
Reef = 50 dates sur 1 semaine en équipe de 3 artistes. Toiles ephémères + tatoo des miss reef ( en principe 3 miss par salon).
Et les autres clients comme Dockers avec les vitrines en direct, acrylique, bien sur mais du posca© en plus pour finioler les détails.
Et j'oublies le reste,
Rien que là-dessus tu fais le calcul.
Si tu entassait tous les poscas© qu'on utilise en presta depuis 9ans, tu pourrais même par remplir un cube de 50m3, il serait trop petit !!!!


----------



## macelene (26 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Le 9eme Concept est quasi sponsorisé par Posca Uni© & Staedler©
> Nous faisons les tournées Despé dans toute la france en tatoo éphémère, les préstas Reef dans le monde entier sur les salons.
> 
> Déspé = 450 dates en double équipe de 2 artistes par an,
> ...




   ça me donne plein de zidées...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2006)

envoyée à un copain....


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2006)

Quoi que c'&#233;tait le sujet de l'article &#224; illustrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Quoi que c'était le sujet de l'article à illustrer ?


"J'ai reçu un MP de reineman."


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2006)

Hop, hop !!.... 





DocEvil a dit:


> "J'ai reçu un MP de reineman."


" le _Multiplicateur_ de MP "....  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2006)

&#8212;> rob :    (  )


----------



## tatouille (30 Octobre 2006)




----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2006)

Une silvidre?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Une petite pers pour un projet de jardin dont je m'occupe actuellement. Dominante des vivaces et des graminées et un prunus japonais à fleurs pour rassembler tout celà.







Et les clients sont charmants de surcroît.


----------



## tatouille (3 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Une petite pers pour un projet de jardin dont je m'occupe actuellement. Dominante des vivaces et des gramin&#233;es et un prunus japonais &#224; fleurs pour rassembler tout cel&#224;.
> 
> 
> Et les clients sont charmants de surcro&#238;t.



le prunier il achete un 10 ans ?
deplus c'est pas tres novateur comme espece y'en a partout 
il y d'autres fruitiers avec des floraisons interressantes et remontantes
et je parie que les gros truc au fond sont des herbes de la pampa 



pfeu tu t'es cass&#233; dis moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> le prunier il achete un 10 ans ?
> deplus c'est pas tres novateur comme espece y'en a partout
> il y d'autres fruitiers avec des floraisons interressantes et remontantes
> et je parie que les gros truc au fond sont des herbes de la pampa
> ...



Prunus serrulata "shirofugen" (pas si courant). Non seulement c'est une image projetée dans le temps et pis d'abord on dit pas un "10 ans", on parle en "force" : 10/15 - 20/25 etc. J'ai assez traîné en pépinières pour le savoir...  ). Quant à un "fruitier" (rosacée donc ? précise !) à floraison "remontante" (!) c'est un OGM ton truc ?  
Herbes de la pampa ? Miscanthus sinensis ? Certainement pas de cette taille ! C'est une vraie peste végétale ce truc ! Revois ta bota !


----------



## tatouille (3 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Prunus serrulata "shirofugen" (pas si courant). Non seulement c'est une image projet&#233;e dans le temps et pis d'abord on dit pas un "10 ans", on parle en "force" : 10/15 - 20/25 etc. J'ai assez tra&#238;n&#233; en p&#233;pini&#232;res pour le savoir...  ). Quant &#224; un "fruitier" (rosac&#233;e donc ? pr&#233;cise !) &#224; floraison "remontante" (!) c'est un OGM ton truc ?
> Herbes de la pampa ? Miscanthus sinensis ? Certainement pas de cette taille ! C'est une vraie peste v&#233;g&#233;tale ce truc ! Revois ta bota !



Prunus serrulata "shirofugen" (pas si courant). 
heu je sais pas ou tu habites mais par chez moi c'est assez courant 
je m'en tappe de la force  

 J'ai assez tra&#238;n&#233; en p&#233;pini&#232;res pour le savoir...  )

bouzeu 

dans les rosac&#233;e comme tu dis , nous avons une quantit&#233; d'&#233;sp&#232;ce &#224; floraison remontante,
comme une quantit&#233; impr&#233;sionnante chez les rosiers  et les citrus ecetera 

 c'est un OGM ton truc ? oui et cultivar aussi 
comme la plupart des plantes d'ornements 

alors t'a foutu quoi au fond ? que l'on rigole  hein tu veux pas le dire 
 c'est marrant &#231;a je vous vend un Jardin pour dans dix ans 
assurance vie ? 

ps : j'aime bien emmerder les paysagistes  
et un beau ciment gris cela serait pas mieux que ce foutoir de mauvaises herbes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> Prunus serrulata "shirofugen" (pas si courant). heu je sais pas ou tu habites mais par chez moi c'est assez courant
> 
> je m'en tappe de la force
> 
> ...



M'en contrefous de ce que tu penses : c'est pas toi qui me paye !   
Et puis c'est pas un fil de Michel Le Jardinier !
Fin du flood. :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2006)

un p'tit ch&#226;teau....


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2006)

En &#201;cosse... mais il n'existe pas.......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

La vallée de la Seine... telle qu'on la connaît mal, sur son cours amont en Champagne vers Troyes.


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2006)

C'est moche !! 


 :love: 


_Excellent exercice qu'il faudrait d'ailleurs que je pratique plus souvent !!..._ :mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (9 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je pense que ce sera ma seule et unique contribution à ce fil où de magnifiques dessins paraissent régulièrement... voici l'oeuvre minimaliste d'un étudiant n'en pouvant plus d'entendre parler un prof pendant plus de quatre heures alors qu'a la dixième minutes seulement le dit étudiant avait déjà perdu le fil du cours...    




Promis je me contenterais de nouveau de ne faire que regarder à partir de maintenant... chanceux que vous êtes de savoir dessiner


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Dans un style différent...*
> Parce que des fois, pas assez souvent, j'ai besoin de quitter le confort un peu stérilisant de ma tablette pour aller _faire mon grug_...:love:
> ... me confronter avec les choses en train de se faire, en me gelant les miches sur un marché, par exemple :
> 
> *Roberto dans tout son Art*



Je m'en doutais bien... Je l'ai vu dans les adresses URL des images : c'est Talensac. :love: 
Superbe marché pour le poisson entre autres.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> (...) Promis je me contenterais de nouveau de ne faire que regarder à partir de maintenant... chanceux que vous êtes de savoir dessiner


Et moi pas d'appareil photo....


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *On va voir Alèm à la Flaque© en demandant un prix de groupe spécial MacG© ??
> 
> :love:​*




_chiche ?!! _


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est o&#249; Nantes, d&#233;j&#224; ?!....


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2006)

_


tirhum a dit:



			C'est où Nantes, déjà ?!.... 



Cliquez pour agrandir...


si on considère que je suis dans la merde, j'ose pas répondre...   

bien loin du pays de Caux (qui commence en picardie, fat le rappeler ça ! )

_


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2006)

Baby :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2006)

en buvant mon caf&#233;...


----------



## NED (15 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> en buvant mon café...



Ba viens *LA !!!*


----------



## Grug (15 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant :_ moi non plus !!_
> 
> 
> *On va voir Al&#232;m &#224; la Flaque&#169; en demandant un prix de groupe sp&#233;cial MacG&#169; ??
> ...


idem, donc : j'en suis.


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_profitez, je g&#232;re grave les prix de mes reflex en ce moment, viendez ! 
_


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_dingue comme on dirait Jacques quand m&#234;me... 

si tu passes &#224; la Flaque&#174; demain, offre lui un dessin d&#233;dicac&#233;, c'est son annive ! 
_


----------



## maximeG (17 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il me fait penser au vendeur qui m'a aidé à me décider pour mon K100D..:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Corniche de Pail (Mayenne)


----------



## tatouille (24 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> en buvant mon caf&#233;...



si elle a l'antre du cyclope aussi ferme que ses deux sph&#232;res
je suis preneur


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est bientôt Noël....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

En hommage aux virées de Bobby en Mayenne "profonde".  




Pays de Pail - Nord-Est Mayennais


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

R&#233;veil difficile ?!.....










&#201;DIT : 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pipo dans le lavabi?...


Cr&#233;tin !!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2006)

Pipo dans le lavabi?...


----------



## dool (29 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Réveil difficile ?!.....



 on peux avoir son numero de telephone ?!


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

Le "on" c'est pour toi et moi ? 


(sont bizarres tes frissons cette fois.. )


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> on peux avoir son numero de telephone ?!





mado a dit:


> Le "on" c'est pour toi et moi ?
> 
> 
> (sont bizarres tes frissons cette fois.. )


Je ne donne pas mon les N&#176; de t&#233;l&#233;phone......  :love:

_Sauf sous la torture... (nan, Doc garde tes mains dans tes poches !!)...._


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2006)

*clic image !!....*  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui aiment la simplicité et le crayonné rageur.


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Heu... et moi j'peux avoir son numéro de téléphone à elle, c'te fois-ci ?


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Heu... et moi j'peux avoir son numéro de téléphone à elle, c'te fois-ci ?




_ Dans la moiteur torride de sa croupe d'airain
On pouvait voir éclore des renoncules par-derrière
Et par devant un conifère
Me rappelait un air jamaïcain_


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> *clic image !!....*  :love:


 il ya une application pour faire des planches de bd rapide je me souviens plus du nom


PhotoBooth + cette appli [SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Tatouille avait raison : c'est bien Lola Rastaquouère dont Tirhum nous livre les formes à se damner.


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2006)

celui l&#224;, c'etait pour un sujet de tirhum, mais comme j'avais besoin d'un nouveau fond d'ecran&#8230;


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

Une dédicace de plus....
_Toute la journée d'hier (dimanche) à dédicacer le bouquin que j'ai illustré et qui vient de sortir...
Comme il était vendu par souscription, pas mal de gens sont venu chercher leurs exemplaires en plus de ceux qui l'achetaient sur place....  
40 dédicaces rien qu'hier et comme j'ai une date dans 1 semaine1/2, je prend de l'avance, j'ai rapporté des "__devoirs" à la maison... :sleep:
Donc je dédicace ..._ :rateau:






_Encore quelques tomes et je "change" de dessin... :love:_​


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2006)

avec la prochaine on va approcher d'un minimalisme digne de l'avatar de Docqu&#233;ville&#8482;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> avec la prochaine on va approcher d'un minimalisme digne de l'avatar de Docquéville


Aura-t-elle autant de possibles significations ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Aura-t-elle autant de possibles significations ?


Nan ! Je ne me "_pencherais_" pas sur ton cas !!....  






&#201;DIT: pour pas flooder......


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan ! Je ne me "_pencherais_" pas sur ton cas !!....


De toute façon, tu n'as la main heureuse qu'avec les beaux mecs.


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

Dessiner un tromblon serait une belle innovation.


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Dessiner un tromblon serait une belle innovation.


Un "_vieux tromblon_" ?!.....


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Homard Hunter
> 
> Un "_*vieux* tromblon_" ?!.....



Encore mieux


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Niconemo (19 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s sympa ce sujet&#8230; Allez ! Mon 1er post dans portfolio.
(c'&#233;tait une recherche de personnage pour une BD. Recherche toujours en cours d'ailleurs&#8230; Je prends mon temps  )


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Macbeth (22 Décembre 2006)

pfiouf, je me fait rare moi par ici !! 
Bon, un petite illustraiton dans le cadre d'un court m&#233;trage.


----------



## Macbeth (24 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah yeaaaah !
> *Wah-ow...*
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Merci.
Bah, Tu peux faire un tour sur le site en lien dans ma signature pour voir ce que je fais.. même si le site est en stand by depuis quelques mois.... ( le forum est plus dans l'actu par contre.


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Dessin




Il lui manque la fente, là, non ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Il lui manque la fente, là, non ?


Ah oui, tiens !!... :mouais:
Vaut mieux s'en aperçevoir maintenant, plutôt qu'une fois le dessin fini..... 
Merci.


----------



## lufograf (30 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le retour impr&#233;vu de l'envie de dessiner...



Super !! Sauf qu'il ne reste plus qu'&#224; passer &#224; l'acte !  
Benh oui... la feuille l&#224;, elle me semble &#234;tre encore tr&#232;s blanche ! :rateau: 

:rose:  Euh, OK je retourne &#224; mes crayons de couleurs !


----------



## philire (31 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le retour imprévu de l'envie de dessiner...


Tu pourrais en profiter pour finir ça


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le retour imprévu de l'envie de dessiner...



Ne coupes pas l'envie, je crois que ça devient contagieux...


----------



## lufograf (3 Janvier 2007)

philire a dit:


> Tu pourrais en profiter pour finir ça



Ben du coup, je me suis permis ! :rose: 



​


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)




----------



## NED (5 Janvier 2007)

Ton trait s'affine Tirhum ! 
C'est en train de viendre....


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## NED (5 Janvier 2007)

Comme le joueur de tennis...Marat s'affine aussi...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Comme le joueur de tennis...Marat s'affine aussi...


Pascal ?!.... :afraid:





P.S : 77, &#233;videmment !...


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2007)

_trop de blabla tue le spectateur ! 

j'vais vous ramener alx par l&#224; vous allez voir&#8230; 
_


----------



## Macbeth (10 Janvier 2007)

Pof... cette fois, un truc moin sexy.


----------



## lufograf (10 Janvier 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Pof... cette fois, un truc moin sexy.



Mouif cela dit ton troll il fait au moins du 95a !   
Sexy ou pas, je suis de toutes les façons fana de tes illustrations !! :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Macbeth (11 Janvier 2007)

tr&#232;s joli &#231;a !.. effectivmene,t &#231;a muri dis donc. belle compostion, sobre et efficace. Plein de po&#233;sie.


----------



## Niconemo (11 Janvier 2007)

@ Thirium : de tous ceux que tu as posté, c'est mon préféré.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2007)

message subliminal&#8230;

ce message n'est pas post&#233; par son auteur "d&#233;finitif"&#8230; dessin r&#233;alis&#233; par alxbizar dans un restau &#224; une soir&#233;e dite de fin d'ann&#233;e de notre taf&#8230; en cliquant sur le dessin, vous tombez dans la fabrique d'alxbizar&#8230; place au magicien benjamin&#8230;



​


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2007)

marre des "bimbos" !


----------



## lufograf (12 Janvier 2007)

Avec la r&#233;v&#233;lation de telles images, il est de notre de devoir de nous poser la question suivante :
"L'&#233;quation ci dessous est-elle exacte ?" :afraid::afraid:





​


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Avec la r&#233;v&#233;lation de telles images, il est de notre de devoir de nous poser la question suivante :
> "L'&#233;quation ci dessous est-elle exacte ?" :afraid::afraid:
> 
> _(arbre g&#233;n&#233;alogique)_
> ​


Hinhinhin....  :rateau: 








&#201;DIT : pour pas floudre....


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas beau d'utiliser vos talents créatifs à des fins malfaisantes.


----------



## lufograf (13 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas beau d'utiliser vos talents cr&#233;atifs &#224; des fins malfaisantes.




Malfaisants ???   Nous ?  
Alors que nous sommes dans une approche purement anthropomorphique !!   Une analyse purement scientifique bas&#233;e sur des principes id&#233;ologiques &#233;lev&#233;s et d&#233;nu&#233;e de toute arri&#232;re pens&#233;e !?   Alors que l'on est en plein dans l'exemple m&#234;me de la science AVEC conscience !!?  
D'ailleurs dans un souci d'approfondissement platement biologique, on peut voir assez pr&#233;cis&#233;ment sur cette planche qui fait r&#233;f&#233;rence, que cette esp&#232;ce ne pourrait &#224; priori pas se reproduire.


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a passe les gif anims ?


----------



## NED (13 Janvier 2007)

Ba ouais ca passe!
c'est m^me pas mal du tout! 
Il t'en faut combien pour une anim comme ça?


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ça passe les gif anims ?




Rhooo :love: C'est trop mignon 

C'est quoi qu'on voit à l'intérieur des boites par transparence? Leur cerveau?


----------



## ange_63 (13 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhooo :love: C'est trop mignon
> 
> C'est quoi qu'on voit &#224; l'int&#233;rieur des boites par transparence? Leur cerveau?



il me semble que se sont des choppes de bi&#232;res?Non?


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> il me semble que se sont des choppes de bières?Non?




   

Non je pense pas  Sinon la bierre se renverserai quand il tombe  


Bon histoire de pas flooder, vu que je ne sais rien faire avec un crayon, je me contente juste du papier alors :rose: 
(je crois que je l'ai déjà posté celui ci)

Un Ned


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba ouais ca passe!
> c'est m^me pas mal du tout!
> Il t'en faut combien pour une anim comme ça?


L&#224; il y en 32, car c'est un rough pour un flip book en coin de page d'un magazine de 64 pages 

j'aurais pu en gagner une 10aine en faisant un cycle sur l'envol, et un cycle au moment o&#249; il est en l'air&#8230;


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:



			:love::love::love::love:
*J'aime beaucoup !*
Et puis ça donne vraiment envie (je veux dire par là :
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _envie de dessiner)
> (pour commencer)
> :rose:
> :love:
> ...


_

bin, même si je sais que t'as pas le temps, ça serait bien que tu le fasses au lieu de laisser les autres faire ! 

_


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Un Ned
> http://nexka64.free.fr/MacG/Yoda.gif



Merci Nexka ! quelle dextérité!

Super tous ces petits dessins du poisson aussi, 

Jolie la main aussi Roberto....
Tant qu'on est dans la mimine, tiens, moi aussi je tend la main...avec la cuillère pour le café !!


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2007)

Hmmm, ça donne envie de se faire tatouer..


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Je commence à tâter un peu du stylet avec ma nouvelle palette graphique,
voici un petit essai :





 ​


----------



## tweek (18 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je commence à tâter un peu du stylet avec ma nouvelle palette graphique,
> voici un petit essai :
> 
> ​




  Magnifique !


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

La suite :






​


----------



## ange_63 (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> La suite :
> 
> (dessin)
> 
> ​



On croirait voir Ben Harper.  

:love:


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> On croirait voir Ben Harper.
> 
> :love:



C'est lui !
(bon il vient pas souvent manger à la maison, mais là j'ai eu le temps de le prendre en photo)


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

Bon à la demande des MPs générale....Vala !






 ​


----------



## tweek (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon &#224; la demande des MPs g&#233;n&#233;rale....Vala !
> 
> kid
> 
> ​



  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est lui !
> (bon il vient pas souvent manger &#224; la maison, mais l&#224; j'ai eu le temps de le prendre en photo)



Respect.   



NED a dit:


> Bon &#224; la demande des MPs g&#233;n&#233;rale....Vala !
> 
> (dessin)
> 
> ​


l'envoi de MPs te serait plus utile&#8230;


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Respect.



En fait faut que je vous explique. Le 9eme Concept bosse avec Reef depuis un ptit moment maintenant. L'icone du surfeur Reef c'est Rob Machado, qui a été champion du monde, mais surtout un esprit surf et un style incomparable.
Je connais bien Rob et il adore notre collectif d'artistes.
Mais Rob fait aussi de la musique, et il fait ça avec Ben harper car ils sont bien potes les deux zoulous là. Donc Ben, c'est pas une personne que je connais à fond directement mais on s'est vu plusieurs fois, et quand on a vu Rob la dernière fois a San Diego, on s'est fait une bouffe dans notre maison qu'on avait loué sur la côte, et y'avait Ben qui faisait un concert, donc il est viendu manger du barbeuk avec Rob sur notre terrasse face à la mer.....
Vaaala !


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

Je connais un Rob aussi mais bon, il est moins à l'aise sur une planche   Mais *avec* une planche à dessin, ça va nettement mieux 

Bravo aux posteurs de ce fil, c'est toujours un plaisir de voir vos travaux. Je bidouille avec ma tablette, mais bon, rien qui vaille le coup pour le moment :rose: 



Sinon NED, tu me tues à chaque fois que tu postes un truc ! :love: :love:  _Faut que je passe te voir, un jour où tu auras du temps (on se hempète ?)._


----------



## philire (20 Janvier 2007)

Quand il allie les 2 planches, il n'est pas mauvais quand même...






:love:


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Ouaish ouaish yo Roberto!
Mais d'ou vient ce style fluide ! Tu es bien plus doué que Brice dans les rouleaux!!!


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Vous souvenez-vous de mon ch&#226;teau ?! Nan, c'est pas grave... 
Le revoil&#224; sous une vue diff&#233;rente.... 




​


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Si si on s'en souvient du château, je préfère la dernière version moi...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Si si on s'en souvient du ch&#226;teau, je pr&#233;f&#232;re la derni&#232;re version moi...


Moi aussi, Nedouille !...


----------



## lufograf (26 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est la proprio du chateau, je veux bien devenir aristo !! :rateau:  

tirhum (ouf, pas de fautes  ) je ne connais pas assez ce que tu faisait avant, mais tes dessins m'accrochent de plus en plus (en dehors de toutes considérations lubriques  )... Je trouve que tes noirs (je parle de l'encre évidemment :mouais: ) donnent une vrai densité à l'image. C'est marrant parce que dans la dernière j'y vois presque quelque chose de Prattien* !


Et pour ne pas tomber dans la fosse à floode, une petite prosternation pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre (et pi celle de Ned au passage   )





* de Hugo Pratt qu'était quand même loin d'être un handycapé du noir et blanc !


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2007)

Ce dessin est la quatrième version d'une image (assez confuse) que j'ai dans la tête et que je n'arrive pas, pour l'instant, à "_transcrire_" fidèlement sur le papier... :hein:
Vais recommencer....
Pour l'instant c'est la "_transcription_" la plus fidèle; c'est pour cela que je la poste... 






lufograf a dit:


> Si c'est la proprio du chateau, je veux bien devenir aristo !! :rateau:







lufograf a dit:


> tirhum (ouf, pas de fautes  ) je ne connais pas assez ce que tu faisait avant, mais tes dessins m'accrochent de plus en plus (en dehors de toutes considérations lubriques  )... Je trouve que tes noirs (je parle de l'encre évidemment :mouais: ) donnent une vrai densité à l'image. C'est marrant parce que dans la dernière j'y vois presque quelque chose de Prattien* !
> 
> 
> Et pour ne pas tomber dans la fosse à floode, une petite prosternation pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre (et pi celle de Ned au passage   )
> ...


Relèves toi, relèves toi !!... :rose: 
Merci... quand est-ce que l'on voit tes dessins ?!....


----------



## tweek (28 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce dessin est la quatrième version d'une image (assez confuse) que j'ai dans la tête et que je n'arrive pas, pour l'instant, à "_transcrire_" fidèlement sur le papier... :hein:
> Vais recommencer....



Tu bosses trop


----------



## lanilodo (28 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
loin d'être aussi doué que la plupart d'entre vous, je m'essaye a poster quelqu'un de mes dessin (sanguine ou fusain). je débute et la plupart sont des sujet réalisé en cours du soir...


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2007)

Le story board de la petite vid&#233;o que j'ai faites pour le fil de Docqu&#233;villes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2007)

Minimalisme de bon goût...


----------



## lanilodo (29 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir,
encore un reliquat de dessin de cours, pas top top, mais je vais pratiquer un peu plus.
bonne nuitée


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2007)

Bienvenue Lanilodo!
Oui effectivement, tu as encore du travail, mais c'est sur la bonne route.
Evites de trop &#233;craser ton outil. L'estompage &#224; ses limites, si tu gommes trop, tu perds tout l'energie de ton premier trait. C'est dommage car il y a une belle dynamique dans ton trait , &#231;a se voit. Il faut le faire avec parcimonie et en plus toujours dans le m&#234;me sens ca cr&#233;e un rendu trop syst&#233;matique qui ne laisse plus de surprise pour l'oeil...:mouais: 
Continues et postes nous tes dessins 

Hey sinon les crabes ! Je pars en vacances 10jours au soleil tr&#232;s loin, alors grattez bien...A dans 10 jours ! :style:


----------



## lanilodo (29 Janvier 2007)

effectivement, je prefere mon precédant dessin au sépia. ce dernier je l'ai retouché sous gimpshop car l'original était trop gris (pris à l'appareil photo c pas top, mais je sais pas comment faire autrement). 
sinon comment poster pour que le dessin n'apparaisse pas dans une miniature?


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> effectivement, je prefere mon precédant dessin au sépia. ce dernier je l'ai retouché sous gimpshop car l'original était trop gris (pris à l'appareil photo c pas top, mais je sais pas comment faire autrement).
> sinon comment poster pour que le dessin n'apparaisse pas dans une miniature?


Lis donc ce sujet...


----------



## Niconemo (30 Janvier 2007)

lanilodo a dit:


> ce dernier je l'ai retouch&#233; sous gimpshop car l'original &#233;tait trop gris (pris &#224; l'appareil photo c pas top, mais je sais pas comment faire autrement).



Retoucher les courbes ou les niveaux sur un dessin pris en photo, n'est pas &#224; consid&#233;rer comme une "retouche", on est pratiquement toujours oblig&#233; d'y passer. On peut limiter ce r&#233;&#233;quilibrage en prenant des photos avec un bon &#233;clairage blanc, puissant uniforme et diffus&#8230; mais comme on n'a pas forc&#233;ment l'occasion de prndre un dessin en situation de studio juste pour poster sur un forum&#8230; tu as tr&#232;s bien fait.


----------



## Niconemo (1 Février 2007)

Un crayonn&#233; pr&#233;paratoire pour une illustration.
Tout nu dans la neige &#231;a caille mais je vais l'habiller 





​


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2007)

Pffff... toujours pas trouvé.... :hein:
Mais c'est "mieux"...








 ​


----------



## r0m1 (2 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pffff... toujours pas trouvé.... :hein:
> Mais c'est "mieux"...
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi, je trouve que le premier était mieux, je préfère voir le bras et la main :rose:  

Après, bon je suis surement pas vraiment une grande référence en dessin


----------



## Niconemo (5 Février 2007)

le crayonné final avant encrage


----------



## Niconemo (5 Février 2007)

Un essai de mise en couleur




​


----------



## plovemax (10 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ... un jeune avocat, si je me souviens bien.



Un jeune juge en bois brut...  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> 
> Mais ce gorille-là a fait un meilleur choix _à mes yeux_ que celui que proposait la chanson, entre une petite vieille et un jeune avocat, si je me souviens bien.



Arrête de faire écouter Joey Starr à ton fils (_si tu veux pas qu'il glisse.._) ! 

Ma fille est dans sa période manga. Et j'aime bien :love:





​


----------



## lanilodo (11 Février 2007)

bonjour,
voici mon dernier essai sur un petit modèle en platre. je n'ai pas eu le temps de finir les details du visage....ainsi que de passer la craie blanche sur tout le dessin...




suite dans une semaine à moins que je me sente d'attaque cet apm.


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2007)




----------



## lanilodo (11 Février 2007)

bonsoir,
voici finalement ce que j'ai commit cette après midi, entre le repassage et le diner.








n'hesitez pas à commenter.
bonne soirée


----------



## Niconemo (12 Février 2007)

Belle acad&#233;mie. Pastels ?

Sinon, &#231;a &#231;a compte ?






Seul le gris est fait sur 'Toshop&#8230; c'est pour mon autorisation de travaux


----------



## lanilodo (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour
non j'ai fait à la sanguine, fusain et craie blanche.
Dommage que je ne puisse pas scanner mes dessins, il sont au format raison et mon scanner est un peu juste.. sinon je tenterai bien la colorisation sous gimpshop.


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2007)




----------



## Grug (21 Février 2007)




----------



## lufograf (21 Février 2007)

kufxuerzqu!yr'"a# !!! :love: 

Note pour moi même : me mettre immédiatement au café !


----------



## NED (21 Février 2007)

Super les gars !!!
Bravo Grug pour le café (ca tue bien) et Roberto pour le dessin de ta mère...


----------



## NED (22 Février 2007)

Petit cadavre exquis au café GrugoNed... 





 ​


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2007)

Bon...
J'arr&#234;te de poster mes dessins ici...
Vous me "fatiguez", l&#224; !.... :mouais:

 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2007)

"Car rapide"... 
_Une des "sp&#233;cialit&#233;s" Africaine...




​_​​


----------



## lufograf (24 Février 2007)

Heureusement avec toi la fatigue n'a qu'un temps !  
Parce que vraiment je trouve que ton dessin y d&#233;coiff' sa race !!!  
Je le trouve totalement parfait (peut &#234;tre juste quelques reflets pour animer les vitres un peu vides ?
mais je chipote l&#224; ! :rateau: ) : perspective sympa, mouvement, encrage dynamique... Tout y est, la classe quoi ! 


edit : Oups ! ok pour la couleur...


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2007)

Les reflets, je vais les faire avec la mise en couleur...


----------



## r0m1 (24 Février 2007)

Encore une fois, superbe dessin... rien de très compliqué en apparence, mais pour moi, que de l'impossible !!! 

Est ce que tu pourrais pour un dessin poster toutes les étapes du gribouiilage avec juste les traits de proportions au dessin aboutit en passant par les premières esquisses de détails ?  Peut être aprrendrai je à un peu mieux dessiner ... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Encore une fois, superbe dessin... rien de tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; en apparence, mais pour moi, que de l'impossible !!!
> 
> Est ce que tu pourrais pour un dessin poster toutes les &#233;tapes du gribouiilage avec juste les traits de proportions au dessin aboutit en passant par les premi&#232;res esquisses de d&#233;tails ?  Peut &#234;tre aprrendrai je &#224; un peu mieux dessiner ... :mouais:


Niconemo a eu cette "d&#233;marche" sur la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente _(et posts suivants)_... 
En remontant un peu le fil, l&#224; _(et posts suivants) _pour ma part...


----------



## r0m1 (24 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Niconemo a eu cette "démarche" sur la page précédente _(et posts suivants)_...
> En remontant un peu le fil, là _(et posts suivants) _pour ma part...



Je les avais vu, j'ai même essayé de les reproduire, mais rien y fait, je n'ai vraiment aucune proportion dans la main pour arriver à dessiner ce que je vois ou ce à quoi je pense. En fait je voyais une façon peut être encore plus "assistée" pour un cas comme moi  avec toute l'évolution d'un dessin sous la forme d'une page de BD par exemple, et dans chaque case une évolution du dessin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> ... Peut être aprrendrai je à un peu mieux dessiner ... :mouais:



Peut être que "bien dessiner" n'est après tout qu'arriver à coucher sur du papier quelque chose qui puisse te satisfaire *dégagé de toute influence ou modèle* (C'est ça le plus important), affranchi d'une culture visuelle qui n'est souvent qu'un frein... Quand je regarde les gens griffonner en marges de calepins, de manière quasi automatique, je remarque que beaucoup de gens "dessinent bien"


----------



## lufograf (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> dégagé de toute influence ou modèle



+125846

PATOCH à mille fois raison* (non je ne suis pas drogué !)  
Pour dessiner, libères toi de tout ce que tu voudrais arriver à faire, oublie les 354 212 dessins de Tirhum et accepte de n'être que toi. Et griffonne, remplit des pages et des pages, de ce qui t'entoure, de ce qui te passe par la tête sans te demander si le résultat en vaut la peine. Dessine juste pour le plaisir de laisser courir le crayon librement, juste pour le fun. Et dans 6 mois regarde tout ses gribouillis, croquis, fresques et autres... Et tu verras sûrement une évolution. Sans doute pas vers ce que tu espérait, mais vers ton trait, ton coup d'oeil personnel. 

J'ai fait l'erreur étant ado de faire des fixettes sur certains dessinateurs et de rester enfermé dans ma chambre des heures à tenter de faire comme untel. J'ai depuis lors (peut être à jamais) enfermé mon trait dans un carcan impersonnel et fade... :hein: 

* Et moi qui croyait que [LH] c'était pour Lord Hardcore :rateau: ! En fait sous la mousse de bière se cache un petit coeur sensible et tout palpitant d'émotions contenues !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> * Et moi qui croyait que [LH] c'était pour Lord Hardcore :rateau: ! En fait sous la mousse de bière se cache un petit coeur sensible et tout palpitant d'émotions contenues !



Et ta connerie?!?...


----------



## lufograf (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie?!?...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Intéressante question






			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *DTC*



J'adore le bouton multiciter


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> J'adore le bouton multiciter



Il faut savoir rester joueur...


----------



## NED (24 Février 2007)

Bon ils sont où les dessin là?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

DTC! :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2007)




----------



## lufograf (24 Février 2007)

:affraid: Qu'est ce que tu mets dans ton café ????  du jus de blork ? :sick:


----------



## marygreenwood (25 Février 2007)

petit truc que j'ai fait.... je viens de m'acheter un scanner 
jai fait ça vite vite pour voir !


----------



## alxbizar (25 Février 2007)

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/9391/03rc7.jpg


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2007)

Monsieur Alx... Nous aimons beaucoup ce que vous faites...


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Monsieur Alx... Nous aimons beaucoup ce que vous faites...



_tu veux que je le prenne dans ma valoche pour mes vacances en corse ? _


----------



## alxbizar (26 Février 2007)

www.myspace.com/alxbizar
www.alxbizar.blogspot.com


----------



## Grug (26 Février 2007)

Un acteur, un philosophe, un écrivain, un animateur et son poujadiste préféré, et 2 couples stars (dont un hypra dur à dessiner).
Le premier qui me donne les noms gagne euh un truc (ou un machin, selon disponibilité)
(Indice : ça a été vu sur la TV publique (France 2/4/5) dimanche 25 entre 19h30 et 22heures


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2007)

​
_Un peu forcé sur le noir... :rose:_


----------



## r0m1 (27 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ​
> _Un peu forcé sur le noir... :rose:_



Ah non non , je le trouve vraiment super sympa ce dessin !!


----------



## alxbizar (28 Février 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (28 Février 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (28 Février 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (28 Février 2007)




----------



## lanilodo (28 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Un acteur, un philosophe, un &#233;crivain, un animateur et son poujadiste pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, et 2 couples stars (dont un hypra dur &#224; dessiner).
> Le premier qui me donne les noms gagne&#8230; euh&#8230; un truc (ou un machin, selon disponibilit&#233
> (Indice : &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; vu sur la TV publique (France 2/4/5) dimanche 25 entre 19h30 et 22heures&#8230; *
> on ne cite pas*


Druker, chouchou (dur &#224; dessiner) et loulou (tres ressemblant sauf si c'est pas lui), ruquier? ou gera, ch&#233; pas trop


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2007)

_Compression..._ :hein:


----------



## Niconemo (28 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le premier qui me donne les noms gagne euh un truc (ou un machin, selon disponibilité)



J'ai reconnu le _soi-_disant philosophe (en double exemplaire, avec moumoute et bajoues)


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2007)

Une tite étude d'insecte :





:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (3 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Une tite étude d'insecte :
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Purée :affraid:

J'ai un insecte comme ça qui rampe chez moi, j'appelle la NASA, la police, la CTU, l'armée, les dératiseurs, le zoo de Vincenne, les RG, le MI5, Gil Grissom... :hein: 
Je prend mon chat sous le bras et je m'enfuie vite fait


----------



## tweek (3 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Pur&#233;e :affraid:
> 
> J'ai un insecte comme &#231;a qui rampe chez moi, j'appelle la NASA, la police, la CTU, l'arm&#233;e, les d&#233;ratiseurs, le zoo de Vincenne, les RG, le MI5, Gil Grissom... :hein:
> Je prend mon chat sous le bras et je m'enfuie vite fait



Ca existe ce genre de truc en plus  



NED:  C'est superbe


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2007)

Merci tweek 
Sinon Nexka là en plus j'ai fait qu'un morceau pour voir ce que ca donne mais en fait y'a tout le corps apres avec les pates et les ailes, c'est vrai que la bête est affreuse mais graphiquement au naturel déjà c'est hyper beau !

Pas mal de gens s'en inspirent d'ailleurs,






ou :

[B]http://www.4peeps.com/pain/insect face 2006 desktop (Large).JPG[/B]

Les insectes sont vraiment d'une richesse graphique incroyable !
:love:


----------



## tweek (4 Mars 2007)

Range Rover ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

Pour les dessineux, hantant ce fil et qui seraient passé à coté de ce sujet...
Je vous invite à participer...  




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Mouais, sauf qu'elle est un peu courte sur pattes...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mouais, sauf qu'elle est un peu courte sur pattes...


Quelle vérole, cuilà !! 
J'ai corrigé cet "inconvénient", ici .....


----------



## lufograf (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mouais, sauf qu'elle est un peu courte sur pattes...




Justement elle devrait te plaire, ça lui donne un côté blork !


----------



## Hérisson (9 Mars 2007)

Bon j'ai décidé de déssiner un avatar, le mien provenant du génial dessinateur (un certain Google...)






J'en suis au début mais vous pouvez donner votre avis:rose: 
should be ok now 92ko 

Au cas ou que ça ne t'empêche pas de donner un avis:love:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

t'as pas compris   c'est ton image l&#224; qui devrait peser moins de 100Ko&#8230;  ton avatar p&#233;sera bcp bcp moins&#8230; 

(genre 5Ko c'est bien&#8230; )


----------



## Hérisson (9 Mars 2007)

ha les chiffres et moi...
je reconnais que je fais ça à la louche... 
m'en veux pas je manque de potasium
ça agit sur la mémoire:rose: 

oh et il doit y'avoir l'age


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

_Pour Roberto : un Citron pour vanter une Orange&#8230; c'est naze comme id&#233;e !     
_


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Bon allez !!
On passe aux choses serieuses...
Comme Ange me l'avais dit, Vas-y NED commence ! :love: 

Alors HOP! On attaque une nouvelle BD, 
on va dire en 9 cases (tiens bizarre le chiffre 9 je sais pas pourquoi tiens... )
Et puis on se bouge pour faire un beau truc hein?
Allez les gens faites vivre ce magnifique thread !





 

*​


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2007)

Hinhinhin...
Tu t'es gour&#233; de fil, nan ?!.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin...
> Tu t'es gouré de fil, nan ?!.... :rateau: :rateau:



A zut c'est l'émotion !!!
je remet dans l'autre !!!
Autant pour moi...
LoL


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2007)

je me sentais l'âme au fusain et à la sanguine cet après-midi  ...


----------



## NED (18 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je me sentais l'âme au fusain et à la sanguine cet après-midi  ...



Dis donc, je savais pas que t'avais un bon coup de crayon toué?
Bravo !


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2007)

C'est un autoportrait, le premier rough ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Des roughes bruts pour une revue : un article sur l'habitat, je vais finaliser cela pour mardi, je vous posterai cela.
> :love:
> _Voilà donc la première étape..._



tu crois vraiment que on peut au meme temp demenager et partir en vacances ?   

ou alors.......il viennent d'ammenager en bordure de mer  ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2007)

Posté ailleurs...
Pour ceusses qui ne suivraient pas le fil en question... 
Donc à la suite des "maîtres" Grug et NED experts en ce genre de dessin (au café)...


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Dès que tu fais un bon dessin, tu le poste partout toi....


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2007)

En ce moment j'aime bien jouer avec des pinceaux, faire des taches, tout ça​


----------



## lufograf (28 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


>





Pff... :rose: 
La diff&#233;rence entre Grug et moi : Lui il fait des taches et moi j'en suis une !  

Bravo !


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

Pur&#233;&#233; Grug l&#224;, ca commence a cartonner serieux !!  
C'est hyper beau !
Il se passe plein de choses dans l'image, c'est super interressant, continues....


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

C'est d&#233;cid&#233;, je vais retravailler (en partie) la couleur avec autre chose que le Mac... 
Ce que j'faisait avant, quoi !... 
Grace &#224; vous et vos "trucs" au caf&#233;....  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> L&#224; j'h&#233;site vachement &#224; vous montrer les mises en couleur de mon dessin &#224; but lucratif et au rendu _bien propret..._
> :rose:


Fais pas ta mijaur&#233;e !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> Là j'hésite vachement à vous montrer les mises en couleur de mon dessin à but lucratif et au rendu _bien propret..._
> :rose:


Boh, ce sera pas la premi&#232;re fois qu'on se moquera de toi.


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

Heu excuses moi Rob, je vais faire le relou là, mais y'a un truc qui cloche avec les jambes du petit là???
 
Tu trouves pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

En tout cas c'est cadré au scalpel.
On voit bien les lignes de fuite directrices et tout le bordel.

Enfin Amok expliquerait ça mieux que moi.


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas c'est cadré au scalpel.
> On voit bien les lignes de fuite directrices et tout le bordel.
> 
> Enfin Amok expliquerait ça mieux que moi.



Fais gaffe quand même, le scapel tu vas voir ou il va finir....
(pas la peine de repondre DTC, j'y ai déjà pensé avant)....


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Mars 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2007)

:hein:


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

Qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé Titi?
t'as pas pu te retenir?


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2007)

Pr&#233;paration pour une linogravure (ch&#233; p&#244; si &#231;a compte vu qu'on a dit crayon  ), en vue de recherches graphiques...

En tout cas, quel esquintage de main :sick: &#224; ciseler tout &#231;a *pr&#233;cis&#233;ment* de pr&#233;f&#233;rence... :rateau: enfin on verra ce que cela donnera une fois termin&#233;


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Avril 2007)

Bon alors les artistes, j'ai besoin de votre concours.  En effet : j'ai deux mois (à peine) pour préparer une "oeuvre" que je devrai présenter à l'oral devant un jury d'experts. 

J'ai choisi le thème suivant : LA LIGNE. 

Il s'agit de révéler sa propre démarche "artistique" tout en faisant moulte références à l'histoire de l'art et à l'art contemporain. 

Là, j'en suis à chercher l'inspiration. Jusqu'ici, en disant "ligne" je ne voyais spontanément que des lignes horizontales séparant des couleurs opposées. Mais je réalise que ça peut aussi renvoyer à verticale, courbe, continue, dessin sans lever le crayon, photo, nature... etc.

Je me prends la tête.:hein: 

Alors si des fois cela vous évoque pêle-mêle, des idées, des artistes, des références, balancez des mots-clés, je me charge du reste..._mais pas la ligne de coke hein, j'y ai déjà pensé mais le travail devra être transposable en classe pour des gamins de 3 à 12 ans, donc ça le fait pas. 
_
Merci beaucoup, si j'ai 18 ce sera cuite au champagne pour tout le monde.


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2007)

Stephaaanie.
Pour la ligne tu a pris un sujet hyper vaste mais intrasèque à ce que peut représenter une vie d'artiste.
Réfères-toi déjà aux bigs peintres qui ont marqué le temps grâce à leur ligne.
Des mecs comme Mondrian, Picasso, Miro ou bien plus tard des masters of the linéa comme Adami ou Mathieu. Il y a ceux d'avant comme Leonard de Vinci ou Raphaël qui avaient des lignes et des tracés à tomber par terre.
Il faut que tu fasse le parralèle entre ligne graphique et ligne de vie, c'est souvent le miroir de la vie de l'artiste. Si il est pas bien, sa ligne se crispe, quand il va mieux sa ligne s'épure ect...
Il y a des parcours extraordinaire de la ligne pour certains peintres. Picasso, lui c'est le pompon, car il a commencé par une ligne complexe (à 16 ans regardes ses tableaux) c'est hyper réaliste, il a épuré (cubisme), trituré, pour arrivé à la fin à une ligne completement inhibée, dégagée de tout conditionement sociètaire = une vraie ligne d'enfant. Il a réussit a boucler la boucle et à l'envers !!!
bref comme tu vois t'as du pain sur la planche, mais c'est passionant.
Bon courage,


----------



## alxbizar (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## alxbizar (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2007)

Sympa  ton style me rappelle un peu parfois les illustrations d'une connaissance... (http://acerb.blogspot.com/)


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_arf&#8230; ma t&#234;te de bois pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ! 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai choisi le thème suivant : LA LIGNE.
> 
> Merci beaucoup, si j'ai 18 ce sera cuite au champagne pour tout le monde.



Kandinsky a écrit un très bon bouquin théorique qui s'appelle "Point ligne plan"... Dans le genre indispensable 

Pour le champ', méfiance... Je ne bois que du bon et beaucoup...


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kandinsky a écrit un très bon bouquin théorique..



Ah merde, j'avais lu érotique..


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_tiens, je me souviens avoir abord&#233; une fille lisant Point et Ligne sur Plan&#8230; c'&#233;tait &#233;tranegment assez &#233;rotique par la suite&#8230; (Le Gognol pourrait vous raconter des trucs mais il ne le fera pas ! )

j'ai vu une vid&#233;o de danse partant de Point et Ligne sur Plan r&#233;cemment qui &#233;tait aussi tr&#232;s sensuelle&#8230;

bon sinon, Du Spirituel dans l'Art est quand m&#234;me vachement plus &#233;rotique&#8230; enfin &#224; mon avis&#8230;
_


----------



## lufograf (5 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Musée des Beaux-Arts, c't après-m'...
> _
> 
> 
> ...









Comment ça il a pas de moustache Roberto ?!!  
Je sais pas moi, je l'ai jamais vu dans la vraie-vie-du-dehors-de-mon-écran...:rose:


  ​


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Avril 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Comment &#231;a il a pas de moustache Roberto ?!!
> Je sais pas moi, je l'ai jamais vu dans la vraie-vie-du-dehors-de-mon-&#233;cran...:rose:
> 
> 
> ​



CLAP!CLAP!CLAP! Alors si celle-ci, c'est pas la plus belle contribution, j'ai rien compris au jeu mou&#233;. 

T'es le meilleur lufograf. :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2007)

_euh c'est assez ressemblant au type avec qui je viens de passer la soir&#233;e&#8230; par contre, la prochaine fois, il paye les bi&#232;res !   

oui, j'arr&#234;te de blablater&#8230; 
_


----------



## Nexka (6 Avril 2007)

Si tu as passé la soirée avec Roberto, c'est normal que tu ais envie de blablater :rateau:  Parce que tu as pas du avoir beaucoup l'occasion d'en placer une durant la soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dites ?
> J'ai des dessins de presse à faire pour illustrer *la Jounée sans tabac.*
> _En plus, faut que ce soit drôle._
> :hein:
> ...



Perso 1 : "Le tabac tue lentement ! "

Perso 2 : "Ça tombe bien, ch'suis pô pressé "

Bon, sérieux, je vais me creuser, mais en plus des promesses ci dessus, si je t'en file un qui parait, j'veux un "tiré à part" dédicacé, j'ai un bureau à décorer, moi ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Becassin (15 Avril 2007)

génial ce sujet!
plein de bons dessins!


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> génial ce sujet!
> plein de bons dessins!


Te fatigue pas...


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2007)

Pastel gras sur kraft(pas récent).


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle orientation thirum, ou tout du moins cette approche un peu différente de ce que tu fais d'habitude   !!!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2007)

clic...​


r0m1 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette nouvelle orientation thirum, ou tout du moins cette approche un peu diff&#233;rente de ce que tu fais d'habitude   !!!!


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (22 Avril 2007)

Très beau sujet.
Quel dommage que je ne sache pas dessiner.


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2007)

Toujours pastel gras sur kraft. 



(Clic pour voir en plus grand)


----------



## alxbizar (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Très beau sujet.
> Quel dommage que je ne sache pas dessiner.


Un : le poisson rouge est un concept d&#233;pos&#233; sur ce forum  
Deux : il  suffit de s'y mettre
Troie : ville Grecque situ&#233;e en Turquie :rateau:


----------



## Klakmuf (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2007)

_Plein de taf* !... :sleep: 
Une &#233;tude de perso... _ 











*compl&#232;tement d&#233;bord&#233;!... :afraid: 
Et en manque de sommeil...​


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Plein de taf* !... :sleep:
> Une étude de perso... _
> 
> *complètement débordé!... :afraid:
> Et en manque de sommeil...[/COLOR]​



Courage !

(si tu as du rab'


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2007)

Moi pas floudre ! 


Grug a dit:


> Courage !


Merci... 


Grug a dit:


> (si tu as du rab'


Aïe, nan...  
Chuis charette uniquement à cause du délai...  
_BD, 24 pages (p'tit format), couleurs; dans un mois... :mouais: _


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

Il a une chouette tete ton dragon, j'aime bien


----------



## alxbizar (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)

_et encore t'as pas vu la tronche de ses billets de train&#8230; m&#234;me que je lui en d&#233;dicace aussi !  quoique la twingo d'Alx ressemble plus &#224; un TGV customis&#233; Mad Max !! 

faut que je m'ach&#232;te vos feutres magiques, j'adore ! :love:

Roberto : faut que je te rende tes clefs de 15 !  (quoique, une charmante jeune femme m'a amen&#233; un v&#233;lo dont il faut changer la roue avant, si alx n'est pas dispo&#8230; je vais le faire moi-m&#234;me encore ! )
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je te rappelle que tu es cens&#233; vendre *des z'appareils photo*, et que les charmantes jeunes femmes &#224; qui tu vends des appareils photo et qui ont des soucis de v&#233;lo, _il faut leur dire d'aller voir un r&#233;parateur de v&#233;lo.
> _


_

Hum ... T'as juste oubli&#233; d'ajouter que tu r&#233;parais tr&#232;s bien les v&#233;los, un vrai sp&#233;cialiste, mais que comme c'&#233;tait un ami, par pure bont&#233; d'&#226;me, tu lui laissais les v&#233;los des dockers du port, et autres "d&#233;m&#233;nageurs bretons&#169;"  

_


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ... T'as juste oublié d'ajouter que tu réparais très bien les vélos, un vrai spécialiste, mais que comme c'était un ami, par pure bonté d'âme, tu lui laissais les vélos des dockers du port, et autres "déménageurs bretons©"



_
ceci dit, la charmante jeune femme est la mienne et malgré ses origines nantaises n'est pas bretonne (sud Loire mais pas du Pays de Retz quoi )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4254014 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ceci dit, la charmante jeune femme est la mienne et malgré ses origines nantaises n'est pas bretonne (sud Loire mais pas du Pays de Retz quoi )_




Rhooo, regarde le, là, juste au dessus de ton post ... Tu lui confierais pas ta femme et son vélo ?


----------



## alxbizar (3 Mai 2007)




----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Une case BD...
Maori...


----------



## alxbizar (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> http://bp1.blogger.com/_9sM0vx-IAcY/RjpofFwpEGI/AAAAAAAAAAs/KVnEMbsZGeM/s400/ddb.jpg



Décidément, la région nantaise n'est pas fertile que pour les mâches, les biscuits ou le muguet, les graphistes semblent bien y pousser aussi  

Toutefois, je dois t'avouer que j'hésite un peu à retenir tes uvres pour la déco de la chambre d'enfants ... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2007)

Toujours et encore des roughs...


----------



## NED (5 Mai 2007)

c'est mimi comme tout Thirum !!!
Arrettes, Arretes de dessiner tu vas te nicker les mains....


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> c'est mimi comme tout Thirum !!!
> Arrettes, Arretes de dessiner tu vas te nicker les mains....


"Et la tête, Alouette"...
'tain, chuis crevé !... :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mai 2007)

Voil&#224;, je viens de scanner quelques travaux de ces derniers mois et je les ai mis en ligne sur mon blog  Etant donn&#233; que l'adresse des images est un peu particuli&#232;re,  je pr&#233;f&#232;re vous en donner le lien  : http://modernthing.skynetblogs.be


 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mai 2007)

Merci  je m'applique beaucoup pour le moment, puisque j'ai &#224; nouveau du temps &#224; consacrer enti&#232;rement au dessin. J'ai m&#234;me plusieurs petits projets en marche : cr&#233;ation de mascottes/personnages sch&#233;matis&#233;s, peintures &#224; l'acrylique etc :love:

en tout cas, &#231;a fait du bien et &#231;a me manquait  beaucoup :love: merci pour vos encouragements


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mai 2007)

Brovo Modern__Thing... :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Tu as un jolie coups de crayon... Exact, travaillé... 

J'adore.. Bon courage :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tweek (8 Mai 2007)

Sympa les dessins, J'aime celui avec le si&#232;ge kitsch 


J'ai bien &#231;a aussi  :d


----------



## alxbizar (9 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2007)

:sleep: 

:sleep:​


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2007)

​








Sans crayon ni papier mais tout à la main et photoshop
juste comme çà, pour m'amuser.


----------



## jahrom (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## Macbeth (25 Mai 2007)

Allez hop, un petit Wip sur la base d'un Ex Libris sur mon blo. Voici le lien : 
http://moriniere-bd.over-blog.com/article-10551868.html

Bon le blog est tout frais alors il n'ets pas tr&#232;s charg&#233;, mais n'h&#233;sitez pas a aller voir les deux trois articles d&#233;j&#224; publi&#233;s.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Allez hop, un petit Wip sur la base d'un Ex Libris sur mon blo. Voici le lien :
> http://moriniere-bd.over-blog.com/article-10551868.html
> 
> Bon le blog est tout frais alors il n'ets pas très chargé, mais n'hésitez pas a aller voir les deux trois articles déjà publiés.


Bon... ben voilà !....  
J'retourne bosser !... :mouais: 
Pfff....


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Wé moi du coup bosser là : *bof.
> *
> ...


ok.


----------



## alxbizar (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## NED (28 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon... ben voilà !....
> J'retourne bosser !... :mouais:
> Pfff....




Il est enervant hein?
Houlala ca enerve....


----------



## Macbeth (29 Mai 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il est enervant hein?
> Houlala ca enerve....



En même temps, tu peux causer toi .... pfff.


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, tu peux causer toi .... pfff.


C'est pas faux...


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## twk (4 Juin 2007)

Ahah, toujours les même vieux briscards par ici, et c'est toujours aussi beau


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)

En général, on m'engage pour mon humour, puis on me file des sujets enlevés ​


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

premier post ici&#8230; merci d'&#234;tre indulgent, ce n'est pas trop ma partie, le dessin :rose:

Je poste le r&#233;sultat, mes croquis &#233;tant plus qu'approximatifs (mes derniers dessins datent du bac, en 88). Mais cela fait longtemps que je n'avais pas &#233;t&#233; saisi par l'envie de dessiner, la tablette graphique &#233;tait loin, juste envie du stylo, de noter les id&#233;es qui venaient. A deux heures du matin, crev&#233;, allong&#233; sur mon lit, les yeux rouges, l'inspiration qui frappe &#224; la porte, saisir l'opportunit&#233; apr&#232;s 10 jours de recherches infructueuses (client* pas satisfait); le lendemain matin, le passage dans Illustrator.

Le client* est satisfait 



_* une &#233;cole primaire et le logo est pour son journal, Le ph&#233;nix d'******_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> premier post ici&#8230; merci d'&#234;tre indulgent, ce n'est pas trop ma partie, le dessin :rose:
> 
> Je poste le r&#233;sultat, mes croquis &#233;tant plus qu'approximatifs (mes derniers dessins datent du bac, en 88). Mais cela fait longtemps que je n'avais pas &#233;t&#233; saisi par l'envie de dessiner, la tablette graphique &#233;tait loin, juste envie du stylo, de noter les id&#233;es qui venaient. A deux heures du matin, crev&#233;, allong&#233; sur mon lit, les yeux rouges, l'inspiration qui frappe &#224; la porte, saisir l'opportunit&#233; apr&#232;s 10 jours de recherches infructueuses (client* pas satisfait); le lendemain matin, le passage dans Illustrator.
> 
> ...



Sympa, pour une &#233;cole, &#231;a a un petit c&#244;t&#233; "pokemon" 

Toutefois, un d&#233;tail : les oiseaux, comme tous les saurischiens th&#233;ropodes, et notamment les cellurosaures dont ils descendent, ont 4 doigts aux pattes arri&#232;re, dont un, parfois enti&#232;rement ou partiellement atrophi&#233;, dirig&#233; vers l'arri&#232;re. Donc, ton ph&#233;nix, l&#224;, il a quatre serres de trop


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ()
> Toutefois, un détail : les oiseaux, comme tous les saurischiens théropodes, et notamment les cellurosaures dont ils descendent, ont *4 doigts aux pattes arrière*, dont un, parfois entièrement ou partiellement atrophié, dirigé vers l'arrière. Donc, ton phénix, là, il a quatre serres de trop



m****, je savais que j'avais pas bien potassé ma biologie  On va dire que les phnix sont des oiseaux _bizarres_ 

Et peut-être aussi que j'enlèverai des doigts au final  (et aux pattes avants ils en ont combien ?  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> (et aux pattes avants ils en ont combien ?  )



Trois, dont deux atrophiés et fusionnés.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2007)

hop, mes dernières petites peintures, toutes fraîchement photographiées et mises sur mon blog :love: ( http://modernthing.skynetblog.be )


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2007)

Couleurs superbes... :love:

Y'aurait pas une place sur ton canap&#233; pour un mec super fatigu&#233; ?!...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'aurait pas une place sur ton canap&#233; pour un mec super fatigu&#233; ?!...


tu m'ach&#232;tes une toile ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juin 2007)

j'adore !!! :love:


----------



## Macbeth (8 Juin 2007)

C'est super bon &#231;a !!!



Grug a dit:


> on ne cite pas&#8230;
> 
> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, on m'engage pour mon humour, puis on me file des sujets enlev&#233;s&#8230; ​




Bon de mon cot&#233;, un petit speed :

http://moriniere-bd.over-blog.com/article-10781723.html

(v'z'avez vu, mainenant e met que de sliens vers mon blog, histoire de faire le frimeur...  )


----------



## Franswa (9 Juin 2007)

Un ptit truc qui sort de mon carnet


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Un ptit truc qui sort de mon carnet



Aïe Aïe Aïe, il a osé.... :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (11 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Aïe Aïe Aïe, il a osé.... :affraid:


Il y en aura certainement d'autres...


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2007)

*J'LES EMMERD*, LES LUTINS !!....* :O

 

_C'est pas le moment de m'emmurder, là... :style:  :style:_

:rose:


----------



## bentox (14 Juin 2007)

Salut,

y a du bon jambon par ici.

Je rajoute une tranche à moi.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Juin 2007)

:love: Bienvenue Bentox, bravo  Beau premier message


----------



## bentox (14 Juin 2007)

Merci Mamacass, en fait, c'est le dernier strip d'une série que je tiens depuis janvier.
J'en profite pour la faire connaitre.
Voilà le strip de la semaine passée.


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *J'LES EMMERD*, LES LUTINS !!....* :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quand chrai grand, je serai *peintre.*
> Avec des vraies couleurs kipu et tout.
> :love: :love: :love:
> ​


J'emm... aussi les lapins....  
Bon, ça va mieux, là... boulot fini, fichiers envoyés à l'imprimeur en Espagne... 

_Zaragosssssaaaa........_ :style:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

Bonne nouvelle ça 

Tu vas pouvoir penser à mes coups de crayon..


:love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle ça
> 
> Tu vas pouvoir penser à mes coups de crayon..
> 
> ...


Tout à fait....  
J'étais en train de penser à toi, justement... :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2007)

_Pas loin de la c&#244;te..._


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Pas loin de la côte..._



yep, à fond mado, no doubt.


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2007)

Un ma_rose_ s'il pensait vraiment à moi..


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Un ma_rose_ s'il pensait vraiment à moi..


oui, mais voil&#224;, les mas, roses ou jaunes, &#231;a court pas la Normandie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2007)

voilà, blog mis à jour avec les dernières toiles  (je sais pas en poster les images, tellement le lien vers l'emplacement est kilométrique et pas trop bien toléré par vBubul :rateau: donc je vous mets l'adresse dudit blog :love: : http://modernthing.skynetblogs.be )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juin 2007)

Crobard pendant petit moment d'absence...:sleep:


----------



## GreenC4U (20 Juin 2007)

si c'est pas sur du papier ça vas aussi?
Moi il me faut de la place


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2007)

GreenC4U a dit:


> Moi il me faut de la place


Les trucs à la tondeuse, sur gazon, c'est pas mal aussi...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juin 2007)

Sans dec'.... j'ai failli pas plus tard que la semaine derni&#232;re mais j'avais pas mon apn sous la main et l'herbe a repouss&#233; depuis.


----------



## GreenC4U (20 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les trucs à la tondeuse, sur gazon, c'est pas mal aussi...



T'inquiète je le fais mais mon dessin n'est jamais vraiment abouti trop petit jardin pour la tondeuse lol


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les trucs à la tondeuse, sur gazon, c'est pas mal aussi...



Pitêt, mais pour les passer au scanner après ...


----------



## Grug (26 Juin 2007)

L'art, y'a que &#231;a d' vrai ma bonne dame&#8230;


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ​
> :rose:
> :love:



Elle est o&#249; la piscine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Elle est où la piscine ?



En bas à gauche ...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> plan​
> :rose:
> :love:



_tu fais quoi demain matin ? j'ai des cartons plein de pelloches photos à passer d'un troisième étage à un autre et un plan d'appartement à réaliser _

_(note personnelle : faut pas que je dise à roberto que j'ai déjà fait du dessin technique )_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ​
> :rose:
> :love:



On en a un peu rien &#224; carrer de savoir &#224; quel endroit pr&#233;cis tu vas pouvoir couler un bronze...


----------



## NED (29 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> couler un bronze...



Ca c'est une installation plastique !!!
La preuve..; tout est *LA !!!*


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir ! 

J'ai vue que les plans &#233;taient autoris&#233;s : &#199;a tombe bien, j'ai un classeur de 700g avec que des plans.... Je peux vous les exposer petit &#224; petit ? 

Si non, j'ai un petit dessin enfentin &#224; vis&#233;e &#233;colo-&#233;ducative : Je peut avoir une autorisation sp&#233;ciale ? :rose: (Le niveau est bien plus bas que le votre  )


&#224; +


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2007)

One more...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

_Vague crayonn&#233;, d'un vague projet d'une id&#233;e encore tr&#232;s vague... 




_ 



​




Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> One more...


T&#234;te de thon !


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

_@ MamaCass : oui _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Dans le premier il avait plus une tête de vache folle, le dragon ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dans le premier il avait plus une tête de vache folle, le dragon ...


Gnagnagna !...


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)




----------



## Grug (7 Août 2007)

c'est b&#244;&#8230; c'est quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est bô c'est quoi ?



Ben ... La partie du haut, c'est visiblement le nouveau bocal qu'il compte te confectionner, et celle du bas, je pense que c'est le dispositif destiné à y faire les petites bubulles dans lesquelles tu viendra te faire chatouiller le nombril 

:rateau:


----------



## dool (10 Août 2007)

Il est où le gerris ????


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2007)




----------



## nath77 (14 Août 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

wow, tr&#232;s beaux ongles


----------



## nath77 (15 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> wow, très beaux ongles



suis peut-être gourde mais j'ai pas compris:mouais:


----------



## BBh (18 Août 2007)

Je me lance..
il fallait donc &#233;diter ton message
Heu d&#233;sol&#233; mais j'ai oubli&#233; de lire les r&#232;gle du poste, je crois que limage est bcp trop lourde.....


----------



## florentg (31 Août 2007)

Salute !
Une petite blague en strip qui mange pas de pain


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

florentg a dit:


> Salute !
> Une petite blague en strip qui mange pas de pain



Je suis peut-&#234;tre gourde &#233;galement, mais j'ai pas compris non plus.

Edit : Ca a un truc &#224; voir avec dany le rouge, les juifs allemands et le SMI ?


----------



## monvilain (8 Septembre 2007)

La richesse est-elle une blague?


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> La richesse est-elle une blague?



La blague est une richesse, tout du moins. Encore faut-il vouloir la partager


----------



## monvilain (8 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> La blague est une richesse, tout du moins. Encore faut-il vouloir la partager



Combien il me donne pour sa blague? si on peut finir riche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

Guytan, reste bien calme ...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Combien il me donne pour sa blague? si on peut finir riche...



Ouvre la bouche et ferme les yeux. Attend un peu je vais donner !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Guytan, reste bien calme ...


 
Facile &#224; dire !


----------



## monvilain (8 Septembre 2007)

Belle blague ..mais je la partage pas celle là..je prefére rester pauvre.


----------



## tweek (8 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Facile à dire !



'pas la bouche pleine, ça déconcentre.


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> La blague est une richesse, tout du moins. Encore faut-il vouloir la partager



_la générosité est une richesse 

arrivée il y a 1H14 à Nantes et sous le chat depuis 45mn 
_


----------



## florentg (11 Septembre 2007)

wao, j'ai réussi à déclencher un débat philoso-hype !
c'est ça le problème des gags légers qui tombent à plat...me voilà bien triste...
en fait, super riche, c'est un super-héros qui défend les gens à sa manière... 
Personne n'a jamais lu un Fluide Glacial ou un Ferraille illustré dans la salle ?
Que diantre !


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2007)

florentg a dit:


> wao, j'ai réussi à déclencher un débat philoso-hype !
> c'est ça le problème des gags légers qui tombent à plat...me voilà bien triste...
> en fait, super riche, c'est un super-héros qui défend les gens à sa manière...
> Personne n'a jamais lu un Fluide Glacial ou un Ferraille illustré dans la salle ?
> Que diantre !


et Lapin ? tu as lu Lapin aussi ?


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

*Pan !
*


----------



## florentg (11 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement très bon Lapin aussi, mais rien ne vaut un bon gag bien sale de Winshluss (Mr Ferraille) ou encore Bouzard et son "club des 4"...
Mais pour moi, le roi de la dextérité humoristique bandessinaire reste Mr Goossens, que je vénèrerai jusqu'à la mort !
Vive la bande dessinée humoristique ! Allelouya.


----------



## florentg (11 Septembre 2007)

Au passage Grug, je suis allé voir ton site, et j'aime beaucoup ton trait très vif et ta mise en couleurs ; tu fais partie des veinards qui vivent de leur art ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2007)

Je ne savais pas quoi en faire...
Et comme c'est pour la même personne...
Je les ai "réunis"... :rose:


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2007)

Plus doux, plus flou, plus en mouvement


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Plus doux, plus flou, plus en mouvement


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2007)

Dans un tout autre genre...
Premiers essais avec la palette graphique; c'est pas encore ça...
Un peu "compliqué", par moment !... :casse:  :casse:
_(Pas de croquis préparatoire, direct avec la palette...)_


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2007)

Moi je préfère... J'aime beaucoup les éclaboussures des projectiles.


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi je préfère... J'aime beaucoup les éclaboussures des projectiles.


Merci !...  :rose: 
Faut que je trouve le bon réglage pour la pression du stylet...
Je "vasouille" un peu par moment....


----------



## philrous59 (21 Septembre 2007)

:sick: Bonjour,
J'y comprends rien, où sont les dessins ?
Je crois que je dois être un peu neneu:casse: :casse: :bebe: :hosto: :afraid:


----------



## philrous59 (21 Septembre 2007)

Ok, ça vient de s'afficher, donc je suis


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans un tout autre genre...
> Premiers essais avec la palette graphique; c'est pas encore &#231;a...
> Un peu "compliqu&#233;", par moment !... :casse:  :casse:
> _(Pas de croquis pr&#233;paratoire, direct avec la palette...)_
> ...




 J'aime beaucoup l'effet, et cet aspect croquis fait &#224; la palette* qui s'assume*.

(je sais que ce n'est pas forcement ce que tu cherchais (quoique&#8230 mais &#231;a fonctionne vraiment super bien, car la coh&#233;rence est assur&#233;e sur toute l'illus.  :love: 

Continue dans cette voie, &#224; l'horizon tu trouveras une belle corde toute neuve pour ton arc de comp&#233;tition  
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans un tout autre genre...
> Premiers essais avec la palette graphique; c'est pas encore ça...
> Un peu "compliqué", par moment !... :casse:  :casse:
> _(Pas de croquis préparatoire, direct avec la palette...)_
> ...




Vu la forme des brosses, mais je me trompe peut être, c'est fait avec Toshop?
Fais-toi péter une version complète de Painter et tu verras la différence ​


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> on ne cite pas, c'est dit en haut​



Mon cher tirhum, si votre patte est ind&#233;niable, force m'est de constater qu'elle ne fait pas encore de vous un "peintre de la marine".

Ce navire est certes assez r&#233;aliste dans ses formes, mais son allure, elle, est totalement irr&#233;aliste, sauf si on consid&#232;re que le vent qui souffle dans ses focs vient d'une direction diff&#233;rente de celui qui souffle dans ses autres voiles. :mouais:

Par ailleurs, par gros temps, ce sont les "hauts" qu'on soulage en priorit&#233;, or, l&#224;, les ris sont pris dans les voiles basses, alors que les hauts sont charg&#233;s &#224; bloc. Au premier creux un peu prononc&#233;, si ses mats r&#233;sistent, il va plonger son &#233;trave jusqu'au mat de misaine sous l'eau, l&#224;, &#231;a sera le premier "sous marin &#224; voiles" 

 ... mais  quand m&#234;me, hein !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2007)

Peintre de la marine ? Pas d'ancre de signalée dans le paraphe à l'encre de chine.
Amenez le cacatois et la hunette ! Clame Pascal soixante-dix sept ! 

Moi je trouve que les vagues sont pas mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi je trouve que les vagues sont pas mal.



Oui, un peu vagues, mais pas mal !


----------



## Grug (4 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon cher tirhum, si votre patte est ind&#233;niable, force m'est de constater qu'elle ne fait pas encore de vous un "peintre de la marine".
> 
> Ce navire est certes assez r&#233;aliste dans ses formes, mais son allure, elle, est totalement irr&#233;aliste, sauf si on consid&#232;re que le vent qui souffle dans ses focs vient d'une direction diff&#233;rente de celui qui souffle dans ses autres voiles. :mouais:
> 
> ...




d'accord, sauf en ce qui concerne l'allure.
Les focs, certes sur bord&#233;s, supportent, dans cette illustration, l'allure (grand largue/ vent 3/4 arri&#232;re).
et encore, le fait de les surborder peut servir &#224; maintenir un semblant de cap dans cette mer en vrac&#8230; (probablement des hauts fonds&#8230

pour les ris, effectivement


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> d'accord, sauf en ce qui concerne l'allure.
> Les focs, certes sur bord&#233;s, supportent, dans cette illustration, l'allure (grand large/ vent 3/4 arri&#232;re).
> et encore, le fait de les surborder peut servir &#224; maintenir un semblant de cap dans cette mer en vrac&#8230; (probablement des hauts fonds&#8230
> 
> pour les ris, effectivement



Grand larg*u*e ? bord&#233;s comme &#231;a ? Ils s'arracheraient ! Nan, &#224; ce stade, ils ne sont pas en allure portante, Peut-&#234;tre pas "plus pr&#232;s serr&#233;", mais au moins un "pr&#232;s bon plein" l&#224;, comme ils sont, il provoqueraient une abat&#233;e sur babord, la brigantine empannerait, la moiti&#233; des gabiers se retrouveraient &#224; la mer et le navire serait incontr&#244;lable. Un tel gr&#233;ement ne se re-positionne pas en quelques secondes comme un Marconi.


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon cher tirhum, si votre patte est ind&#233;niable, force m'est de constater qu'elle ne fait pas encore de vous un "peintre de la marine".
> 
> Ce navire est certes assez r&#233;aliste dans ses formes, mais son allure, elle, est totalement irr&#233;aliste, sauf si on consid&#232;re que le vent qui souffle dans ses focs vient d'une direction diff&#233;rente de celui qui souffle dans ses autres voiles. :mouais:
> 
> ...


C'est un croquis; avec la mise en couleurs on distinguera l'eau qui ruisselle de l'&#233;trave qui ayant piqu&#233; se rel&#232;ve et les gabiers en train de prendre les ris. De plus je comptais "d&#233;chirer" une voile ou deux, ce navire est en perdition, pas en ballade.
Trois m&#226;ts carr&#233; (type E, des Chantiers de la Loire) avec au m&#226;t de misaine et grand m&#226;t, 6 voiles par m&#226;t.
Mon illustration, pour accentuer le dynamisme (enfin, j'esp&#232;re !), rabiote le haut de la m&#226;ture.
Quant &#224; l'allure :






L&#224;, 5 voiles par m&#226;t.



Grug a dit:


> d'accord, sauf en ce qui concerne l'allure.
> Les focs, certes sur bord&#233;s, supportent, dans cette illustration, l'allure (grand large/ vent 3/4 arri&#232;re).
> et encore, le fait de les surborder peut servir &#224; maintenir un semblant de cap dans cette mer en vrac&#8230; (probablement des hauts fonds&#8230
> 
> pour les ris, effectivement


Je n'ai fait que forcer les creux des vagues :rose: pour donner une impression de d&#233;ferlantes des "quaranti&#232;mes rugissants"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un croquis; avec la mise en couleurs on distinguera l'eau qui ruisselle de l'&#233;trave qui ayant piqu&#233; se rel&#232;ve et les gabiers en train de prendre les ris. De plus je comptais "d&#233;chirer" une voile ou deux, ce navire est en perdition, pas en ballade.
> Trois m&#226;ts carr&#233; (type E, des Chantiers de la Loire) avec au m&#226;t de misaine et grand m&#226;t, 6 voiles par m&#226;t.
> Mon illustration, pour accentuer le dynamisme (enfin, j'esp&#232;re !), rabiote le haut de la m&#226;ture.
> Quant &#224; l'allure :
> ...



Justement, observe bien : sur la photo, les focs sont moins bord&#233;s que sur ton dessin, et les voiles sont orient&#233;es babord amure, alors que sur ton dessin, les voiles ne sont pas orient&#233;es (allure vent arri&#232;re), tandis que tes focs sont bord&#233;s entre un petit largue et un pr&#232;s bon plein tribord amure.

Par ailleurs, par gros temps, ce sont les voiles en haut de la mature qui sont aris&#233;es, voire ferl&#233;es en premier, et on ne conserve que les plus basses, ou on &#233;tablit des tourmentins (des petites voiles d'&#233;tais qui ne servent qu'au maintient de la man&#339;uvrabilit&#233; du navire, pas &#224; sa propulsion).


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)

Tu te r&#233;p&#232;tes !..   
>enregistrer sur le bureau>ouvrir avec aper&#231;u>retournement horizontal...






&#199;a te parle mieux, l&#224; ?!.....
C'est un croquis que j'ai post&#233;, pas une illustration finie et ce n'est pas (tout &#224; fait) le m&#234;me angle de vue que la photo...






Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> Par ailleurs, par gros temps, ce sont les voiles en haut de la mature qui sont aris&#233;es, voire ferl&#233;es en premier, et on ne conserve que les plus basses, ou on &#233;tablit des tourmentins (des petites voiles d'&#233;tais qui ne servent qu'au maintient de la man&#339;uvrabilit&#233; du navire, pas &#224; sa propulsion).



40 ans qu'il a pass&#233; dans la Marine Marchande, le "Vieux" et pas qu'&#224; naviguer sur des tapeculs de plusieurs milliers de tonnes... 
Alors... 
La Flotte Sal&#233;e, j'crois bien en avoir bu quelques litres...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)

C'est le forum technique de l'&#233;cole des Gl&#233;nans ici?


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais plus si je l'avais déjà posté, celle-ci... 
Au cas où... :rose: 
_(planche d'essai d'un projet tombé à l'eau.. c'est pas un jeu de mots !...   )_








_@ Pascal : Pour les ris (illus précédente), je sais...
Pas l'allure...  


P.S : M'prenez pas la tête chuis en "sevrage" !...   
Et complètement claqué !... :sleep: _



jpmiss a dit:


> C'est le forum technique de l'école des Glénans ici?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2007)

Les paroles :
- "Ah ! ca !"
- "Quoi donc, capitaine ?"
- "Mais regarde-donc, moule-&#224;-gaufres !" - "C'est le Karaboudjan"
...Qui vogue sous pavillon australopith&#232;quien...
- "Visez-donc &#231;a chef !"
- "Quoi donc, Alan ?"
- "Tonnerre de Brest !"
- "Hum..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Les paroles :
> - "Ah ! ca !"
> - "Quoi donc, capitaine ?"
> - "Mais regarde-donc, moule-à-gaufres !" - "C'est le Karaboudjan"
> ...



Ah ?... T'as oublié de caser "bachi bouzouk"


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

Fais gaffe Titi, ne te met pas à dessiner un moteur de moto, parceque là je te racontes pas les tarés qu'il y a sur ce forum et qui font se faire un malin plaisir a te dire que les pistons et les pignons ne sont pas dans l'alignement du modèle de ladite moto qui fût à l'origine conçu en prototype pour les courses de tel circuit parceque l'angle d'inclinaison de la soupape derrièrre la culasse n'exède pas les 27,8° adequats pour filtrer l'allumage conjoint de conduit de delco qui n'est pas rabattu avec la clavette de papillon filtée dans la masse....
(je dis n'importe quoi mais ca pourrait être un truc du genre.... )


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Fais gaffe Titi, ne te met pas &#224; dessiner un moteur de moto, parceque l&#224; je te racontes pas les tar&#233;s qu'il y a sur ce forum et qui font se faire un malin plaisir a te dire que les pistons et les pignons ne sont pas dans l'alignement du mod&#232;le de ladite moto qui f&#251;t &#224; l'origine con&#231;u en prototype pour les courses de tel circuit parceque l'angle d'inclinaison de la soupape derri&#232;rre la culasse n'ex&#232;de pas les 27,8&#176; adequats pour filtrer l'allumage conjoint de conduit de delco qui n'est pas rabattu avec la clavette de papillon filt&#233;e dans la masse....
> (je dis n'importe quoi mais ca pourrait &#234;tre un truc du genre.... )


Je sais bien... 
J'ai un pote qui fait de la BD, avec pour toile de fond, des bagnoles; heureusement qu'il s'y conna&#238;t... 
Passque les mecs qui sont fondus de bagnole ne voient que les bagnoles et les d&#233;fauts &#233;ventuels d'exactitude de dessin...
&#192; la limite ils s'en foutent de la BD; on se demande parfois pourquoi ils l'ach&#232;tent, je suis presque s&#251;r que certains ne la lisent m&#234;me pas !.... 



&#201;DIT : pour ne pas floudre...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> je dis n'importe quoi...



Pas du tout. un moteur a rarement une g&#233;om&#233;trie variable. En revanche une remarque du genre : "Le gars il est au tas avec l'angle que tu lui fais prendre sur des pneus de 1956", c'est plus cr&#233;dible.
Cela dit, la critique n'est pas malsaine. Seuls les infatu&#233;s peuvent l'ignorer.
Et je rajoute que traiter Pascal de tar&#233; n'est pas tr&#232;s diplomatique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Et je rajoute que traiter Pascal de tar&#233; n'est pas tr&#232;s diplomatique...



Pis de panaque, je connais Ned (d'ailleurs, si tu regardes bien, tu verras qu'on a d&#233;barqu&#233; le m&#234;me jour sur MacGe, tous les deux ), il ne pensait pas &#224; moi en disant &#231;a


----------



## Nexka (5 Octobre 2007)

Mais il y a un dessinateur de BD trés connues qui faisait appel à des ingénieurs de l'aéronautique lorsqu'il dessinait des avions pour être sur de pas faire d'erreur... Mais je sais plus qui c'est :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2007)

Arnaud Lagard&#232;re?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais il y a un dessinateur de BD tr&#233;s connues qui faisait appel &#224; des ing&#233;nieurs de l'a&#233;ronautique lorsqu'il dessinait des avions pour &#234;tre sur de pas faire d'erreur... Mais je sais plus qui c'est :rateau:



Sans doute Hubinon (Buck Danny) ou Uderzo (Tanguy et Laverdure), &#224; moins que &#231;a ne soit J.M. Charlier ?


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis de panaque, je connais Ned (d'ailleurs, si tu regardes bien, tu verras qu'on a d&#233;barqu&#233; le m&#234;me jour sur MacGe, tous les deux ), il ne pensait pas &#224; moi en disant &#231;a



J'oserai pas..... 



Nexka a dit:


> Mais il y a un dessinateur de BD tr&#233;s connues qui faisait appel &#224; des ing&#233;nieurs de l'a&#233;ronautique lorsqu'il dessinait des avions pour &#234;tre sur de pas faire d'erreur... Mais je sais plus qui c'est :rateau:



P&#233;p&#233; boing town.....


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Grug (8 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute Hubinon (Buck Danny) ou Uderzo (Tanguy et Laverdure), &#224; moins que &#231;a ne soit J.M. Charlier ?


ou Albert Weinberg (dan cooper)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ou Albert Weinberg (dan cooper)




Nan, pas lui, il dessine ses avions d'après une doc perso, assez conséquente, d'ailleurs, ces derniers temps, mais qui souffrait de quelques lacunes à ses débuts, semble-t-il (cf "Le triangle bleu"). Il a été formé à l'école de Buck Danny (ancien assistant d'Hubinon).

Nexka me dit dans l'oreillette qu'en fait, celui qui interrogeait les industriels de l'aéronautique, c'était Hergé.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

ça cause beaucoup trop ici, non ? pis ya que tirhum qui envoie des crobs


----------



## benao (8 Octobre 2007)

c'est vrai que ça papote beaucoup ici ! 
alors je serai bref : un boulot donné à mes élèves, customiser une newbeetle, et comme il faut montrer l'exemple, le prof doit aussi le faire!
par contre, les trucs mecaniques et tutti quanti, c'est pas la peine d'en parler, ca me saoule, quoi que j'en connaisse un peu plus en bagnole qu'en navigation maritime!






[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## alxbizar (15 Octobre 2007)

Depuis le temps que je dessine dans des carnets à droite et à gauche , j'ai décidé de faire un petit recueil regroupant une sélection de mes croquis. 
Pour la première série (50 exemplaires d'une vingtaine de pages) , la fabrication sera entièrement éditée et imprimée par mes soins de façon artisanale avec les moyens du bord !... en attendant de démarcher des éditeurs pour pouvoir arrêter de faire fumer mon imprimante !!! 
La sortie du "carnet bizar" est prévue pour la fin de la semaine prochaine (si tout se passe bien) , pour la modique somme de 5 euros.
En attendant il y a du taf donc à plus .....alxbizar.conne


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Octobre 2007)

H&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;! Mais c'est TOI!!! Le cr&#233;ateur de jean-lapinpin!!! M'a fallu du temps... Bravo pour ce magnifique lapin, que j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer cet &#233;t&#233;. J'ai m&#234;me assist&#233; au d&#233;ballage de jean-lapinpin hors de son carton. Un grand moment!  Je peux passer commande depuis la Suisse?


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2007)

le carnet bizar est termin&#233; en partie, je l'ai vu&#8230;

oui si tu payes par Paypal, il accepte !


----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4440218 a dit:
			
		

> le carnet bizar est termin&#233; en partie, je l'ai vu&#8230;
> 
> oui si tu payes par Paypal, il accepte !


je vais courir voir ce que c'est que paypal, parce que depuis le temps qu'on en parle, je sais toujours pas ce que c'est... :rose:

ah faut pas communiquer le num&#233;ro de compte de sa carte de cr&#233;dit mais faut quand m&#234;me en avoir une?


----------



## alxbizar (16 Octobre 2007)

ca ce termine tout doucement en ce mardi 16 octobre
les dernieres couverture du "carnet bizar" sont sorties...
merci de vous interresser &#224; tout ca!!
tout sera dispo demain &#224; la premiere heure.
le prix d&#233;finitif est de 4 euros
si besoin pour mon des questions ou autre : 
www.alxbizar.blogspot.com
alxbizartoys(proutproutarobasoproutprout)hotmail.fr

 points de ventes:
.librairie coiffard "l'index" 8 rue de la Fosse Nantes 
.PROSPER the real shop 30 rue F&#233;lix Faure Rez&#233;
.librairie ALADIN 8 rue Mercoeur Nantes


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2007)

*han il fait de la pub ! 

*_regarde alain, je ne vais rien faire ! _


----------



## alxbizar (16 Octobre 2007)

je savais pas moi !!! 
enfin c'est pas grand chose....:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


> je savais pas moi !!!
> enfin c'est pas grand chose....:rateau:



Par contre, avec ton adresse mail dans la partie publique d'un forum, les spams que tu vas ramasser, là, ça risque d'être kekchose


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

Dis-donc tirhum, les regards étaient bien plus expressifs sur le premier croquis. 
Une vraie communication entre tes deux personnages, quoi.
C'est fait exprès, peut-être.

Je dis ça, j'dis rien : mes gribouillages sont si médiocres que je ne les montre pas.:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Dis-donc tirhum, les regards étaient bien plus expressifs sur le premier croquis.
> Une vraie communication entre tes deux personnages, quoi.
> C'est fait exprès, peut-être.
> 
> Je dis ça, j'dis rien : mes gribouillages sont si médiocres que je ne les montre pas.:rateau:



Tu ferais bien de t'y remettre, moi j'attends toujours...


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu ferais bien de t'y remettre, moi j'attends toujours...



C'est assez dingue d'avoir passé deux années à rien faire et d'en avoir même pas profité pour m'y exercer, en effet. 
J'y ai cogité, c'est déjà ça. Ca reviendra. 
Je dessinerai la Provence :love:.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2007)

Ben dites-moi... Elle a du succ&#232;s cette horreur ! 
Pour bien comprendre le dessin : &#224; l'origine, la moto devait tenir dans la feuille (un A5) - on voit les premiers traits de la bavette du garde boue avant qui en t&#233;moignent. Puis -comme toujours- il a fallu que j'agrandisse mon champ d'action (je dessine syst&#233;matiquement les roues trop proches au d&#233;part) et bling : je sors du cadre. &#192; l'arri&#232;re, c'est pire : je veux dessiner une grosse roue bien large et je me plante grave dans la pers. Alors je gratte de partout pour minimiser la mis&#232;re (sympa cette consonnnance). Et voil&#224; ! Au final tout le monde me congratule. Pfff, j'aurais du faire garagiste !


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2007)

En vrai, c'est fait au stylo plume (encre bleue, piqu&#233; &#224; ma fille) sans &#233;lan ni mod&#232;le. 
Je trace deux roues et j'essaie de broder autour. 
Comme c'est sans filet et que je ne suis pas particuli&#232;rement dou&#233;, je suis oblig&#233; de cacher la mis&#232;re assez souvent  

L&#224;, c'est ma production de la soir&#233;e d'hier au lit (je vous ai choisi les meilleurs - je passe environ 5 minutes par dessin - une pour les deux dernier)


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2007)

Encore une petite couche, au crayon 2B cette fois (et gomme plastique-magique).
Les photos sont pourries car je dessinais sur du papier lui-même gris.
Les 2 grosses sortent de mon imagination, les deux petites de moto journal (voxan starck et un proto que j'ai trouvé chouette) une revue de presse avec un crayon pour amalgamer dans ma main ces jolis designs 

Les méandres de mon cerveau (abreuvé du reportage sur le salon)









La starck "Naked"





Le "Je ne me souviens plus, mais c'est français, sur base italienne"


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2007)

Ouille les jambes qui sortent du nombril ! 
Ca doit faire mal, non ?  

Et pour le cheval, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne rien dire et te recommander de relire lucky luke, un dessin certes moins affin&#233;, mais avec des postures plus cr&#233;dibles.
(moi, c'est comme &#231;a, je casse sans vergogne et sans &#233;tats d'&#226;ne)


----------



## alxbizar (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Dis-donc tirhum, les regards &#233;taient bien plus expressifs sur le premier croquis.
> Une vraie communication entre tes deux personnages, quoi.
> C'est fait expr&#232;s, peut-&#234;tre.



Moi je ne trouve pas. Le gars qui se chope le coup a n&#233;cessairement un regard en cons&#233;quence ("houl&#224;, je viens de me faire eu !" doit &#234;tre la pens&#233;e retranscrite par son &#339;il). 
Et l'attaquant me semble meilleur aussi &#224; l'encrage. Sur le crayonn&#233;, c'est du vilain regard de base pas tr&#232;s adapt&#233; &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233; de la sc&#232;ne.
Voil&#224; - je dis du bien de temps en temps (mais seulement quand je le pense vraiment)


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2007)

le cheval, je le trouve tr&#232;s bien, mais je suis d'accord sur les jambes qui sortent du nombril&#8230;

pour les regards, celui de l'assailli est effectivement mieux sur le dessin encr&#233; (il vient de se prendre un coup sur la tronche), mais celui  de l'assaillant me parait plus expressif (plus m&#233;chant, plus concentr&#233 sur le crayonn&#233;.

C'est toujours une difficult&#233; de ce m&#233;tier de r&#233;ussir &#224; garder l'&#233;nergie du croquis dans l'encrage


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2007)

alxbizar a dit:


>



Ouais mais Vico s'est quand même fait arrêter


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> le cheval, je le trouve très bien, mais je suis d'accord sur les jambes qui sortent du nombril



Ben pas moi, de ce côté, le dessin me parait correct, le cavalier s'apprêtant visiblement à ramasser la donzelle au vol, prend appuis sur l'étrier opposé pour compenser le poids d'icelle, et est donc en position de déhanché sur sa monture, dont la selle, qui n'est pas fixée aussi rigidement sur un cheval que sur une moto, penche aussi du côté de l'appui. La perspective (contre-plongée) faisant le reste donne l'illusion de la jambe sortant du nombril, ce qui, à moins d'une improbable particularité anatomique, ne saurait être le cas.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2007)

Pour en revenir au cheval, il est anatomiquement pas trop mal foutu (tr&#232;s difficile le bourrin), c'est sa posture qui &#233;tonne : tous ses membres sont tendus, comme sous le coup d'une d&#233;charge &#233;lectrique. Il n'y a pas les traditionnelles synchros jambe avant-droite/arri&#232;re-gauche. Apr&#232;s tout, pourquoi pas, on est dans une action assez hors du commun (quoi qu'il y ait malgr&#233; tout poursuite). Le truc qui cloche, c'est que dans la demi-seconde qui suit, le cheval est au sol, les quatres fers en croix, c'est oblig&#233;.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Le truc qui cloche, c'est que dans la demi-seconde qui suit, le cheval est au sol, les quatres fers en croix, c'est oblig&#233;.




Lol...






La micro cuisine de 1,2 M2 au sol (150x80 cm), adapt&#233;e au grands :rateau:  
2004.





Moi faire des dessins de petits gar&#231;ons. Peut-&#234;tre parce que je le serais encore longtemps.... :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2007)

Fais péter les dessins de petits garçons alors ! 
Sans rire, je trouve ça pas mal, sauf peut-être le bloc de prises (si c'en est un) à la gauche du four. La distance légale est-elle respectée entre source d'eau et d'électricité ? C'est combien déjà ? 0,80 m ? 1,20 m ? 
En vrai, c'est correctement foutu, mais les assureurs chipotent souvent sur ce genre de trucs, en cas de problème.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> mais les assureurs chipotent souvent sur ce genre de trucs, en cas de probl&#232;me.



En fait, c'est par classe d'appareils autoris&#233;e dans des p&#233;rim&#232;tres de plus en plus &#233;loign&#233;s. Il suffit de mettre des prises de la bonne classe, et &#231;a passe.

Si non, la distance est de 70 CM sur le plan, donc &#224; plat. Si tu tiens compte de la diff&#233;rence de profondeur entre la sortie d'eau du robinet et la prise, + l'avanc&#233;e du plan sup&#233;rieur, &#231;a rallonge encore...






_L'internaute.com, Gaud Menguy_​http://www.linternaute.com/pratique...1027/installer-des-appareils-electriques.html




> Fais p&#233;ter les dessins de petits gar&#231;ons alors !


&#199;a tombe bien.... j'ai 1Kg de dessins de petit gar&#231;on ! (Mais tous n'ont pas le m&#234;me int&#233;r&#234;t :rose


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon... je sais qu'ici normalement ne se montrent que les pointures de MacG en matière de graphisme... mais je l'aime bien, celui là, alors.. :rose:



​


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2007)

J'en ai plein aussi...
Des estampes japonaises...


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2007)

Pareil que pour le cheval, les amoureux. Paf, par terre dans la seconde


----------



## alxbizar (24 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Pareil que pour le cheval, les amoureux. Paf, par terre dans la seconde


et alors si ca le fait comme ca!!!,????ya pas besoin que tout soit réel.soyez hors des limites......rnf......:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: haha...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2007)

Ben oui, souvent &#231;a se fait comme &#231;a entre amoureux : par terre, comme des b&#234;tes !


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2007)

Beau pirate.

Il en donnerait des hallucinations.


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Beau pirate.
> 
> Il en donnerait des hallucinations.


Lesquelles ?!...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2007)

Yes ! C'est presque bien ! 
Les &#233;paules un peu plus larges et plus hautes et ce serait la perfection !
Pour le train avant du cheval, c'est nickel. Bravo !  

Edit : gommer le fer arri&#232;re droit du bourrin (et son boulet, si je ne gourre pas dans le vocable &#233;quin) ne nuirait pas non plus.
En tout cas, je trouve cette version bien plus r&#233;ussie que l'autre


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Beau pirate.
> 
> Il en donnerait des hallucinations.



Le tournoi des cinq hallucinations ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>



Bon, je vais encore faire mon rabat-joie de base, mais comme mes conseils sont entendus, je continue 
-1re case : Bien, rien &#224; dire - sauf que le gaillard pourrait &#234;tre soit plus avachi (les coudes sur le bastingage) ou plus exultant (bras en l'air - joie de revoir la terre !)
-2 et 3e case : elles sont presque pareilles. La premi&#232;re dans la soute &#224; faire son paquetage appuierait la narration. l&#224;, il y a une case de trop.
-4e case : Encore la m&#234;me chose... L&#224;, on arrive au port, une vue en plong&#233;e avec un peu de recul pour situer l'action serait pas mal...

Ou alors : 1: exulte de revoir la terre - 2 : descend du bord, gaillard comme jamais, grandes enjamb&#233;es presque militaires, le bardas sur l'&#233;paule et la pipe en l'air (&#224; la popeye) - 3 : panoramique en plong&#233;e avec notre honmme au centre, m&#234;me tr&#232;s petit.

Mon conseil : Accentuer les attitudes. Faire du franquin/de fun&#232;s plut&#244;t que du bourgeon/alec guinness. M&#234;me sans rien changer au style de dessin qui fluctue entre ces deux extr&#234;mes. En tout cas sur les sc&#232;nes avec des machines volantes, tu n'as de le&#231;on &#224; recevoir de personne ! 

... et pour finir, si vous me trouvez pompeux, imbu de soi et professoral, vous avez bien raison !


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2007)

Allez, quelques natures mortes. C'est un bon exercice


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2007)

Alors je vais faire mon Guytan-Captain et autres consorts...

Le deuxième revolver, tu devrais faire la mise au point de tes lunettes ! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2007)

C'est un peu fait expr&#232;s. Je n'ai pas envie qu'on puisse lire les annotations.
Et puis, c'est un pistolet, pas un revolver...  

... mais j'aime qu'on critique mon travail. Pas d'avanc&#233;e sinon. Et la scl&#233;rose guette ais&#233;ment le cr&#233;ateur auto-suffisant.


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est un peu fait expr&#232;s. Je n'ai pas envie qu'on puisse lire les annotations.
> Et puis, c'est un pistolet, pas un revolver...
> 
> ... mais j'aime qu'on critique mon travail. Pas d'avanc&#233;e sinon. Et la scl&#233;rose guette ais&#233;ment le cr&#233;ateur auto-suffisant.


Ok 

Petit probl&#232;me de proportions dans le 1er pistolet ( le flou) 

probl&#232;me de volume (ombres, d'o&#249; vient ta lumi&#232;re&#8230; en g&#233;n&#233;ral, haut gauche ) surtout sur le barillet du r&#233;volver. (arrondi du bas de la crosse aussi&#8230

le troisi&#232;me, j'ai le m&#234;me  , me parait pas mal, mais canon un peu court.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2007)

Tout cela est bel et bien vrai (sauf le coup des proportions du pistolet flou). 
Merci pour cet avis !


----------



## benkenobi (27 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tout cela est bel et bien vrai (sauf le coup des proportions du pistolet flou).
> Merci pour cet avis !



Ah en fait tu dessines au calque c'est ça ??


----------



## guytantakul (27 Octobre 2007)

Ben oui, pas toi ?

Edit : Je referai une s&#233;rie avec de la pers, c'est promis !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2007)

En vrai, j'ai posé les objets sur le carnet et j'ai passé rapidement mon crayon autour pour avoir le gabarit, puis j'ai dessiné les contours en prenant compte du décalage et après l'intérieur de visu (sauf pour le chat où ce n'était pas possible. Lui je l'ai croqué à cause de sa papatte incongrue qui dépasse)


----------



## alxbizar (29 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> En vrai, j'ai posé les objets sur le carnet et j'ai passé rapidement mon crayon autour pour avoir le gabarit, puis j'ai dessiné les contours en prenant compte du décalage et après l'intérieur de visu (sauf pour le chat où ce n'était pas possible. Lui je l'ai croqué à cause de sa papatte incongrue qui dépasse)


c'est lourd ces cours de dessin à deux balles!!!!alèm questufou???


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2007)

Enfin quelq'un qui dit quelque chose de sensé. 
Faut vraiment gratter longtemps, mais ça finit par porter !


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_bah poste des dessins&#8230;

alx a raison sinon, des dessins&#8230; des dessins&#8230;


regardez le lui qui ne poste que de l'absolument pas r&#233;aliste hein ?! 
_


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2007)

Terrib' ! 

Études pour un autoportrait "rasé de près" :


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2007)

Et le final - avec les poils ! 
Et sans les doigts, car ça fait trop de la vulgarité pour les enfants


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2007)

Hi-hi-hi ! Un truc rigolo (enfin, moi &#231;a m'a pli&#233. 
Regardez ma face en pensant au cri de Munsch > Bim-patatras, mes basouilles deviennent des mains et ma langue une cavit&#233; buccale !
Trop fort ma parole ! Bon, j'arr&#234;te de poster apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; des racines


----------



## benkenobi (29 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Hi-hi-hi ! Un truc rigolo (enfin, moi ça m'a plié).
> Regardez ma face en pensant au cri de Munsch > Bim-patatras, mes basouilles deviennent des mains et ma langue une cavité buccale !
> Trop fort ma parole ! Bon, j'arrête de poster après avoir mangé des racines



Euh le prends pas mal, mais c'est ce que j'ai vu au premier abord...


----------



## morphoas (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

Super Morphoas !!!
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est ty donc???  

Une machine a voyager dans le futur?
Un speeder pour passer en vitesse lumière?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Octobre 2007)

Une structure &#224; g&#233;om&#233;trie variable destin&#233;e &#224; un parc d'attraction ? 
Une cellule de survie en milieu hostile ?



benkenobi a dit:


> Euh le prends pas mal, mais c'est ce que j'ai vu au premier abord...



Je le prends plut&#244;t comme un compliment, mais c'est parce que tu ne me connais pas : grandes oreilles, nez en pied de marmite, regard divergent, pelage hirsute. Tout y est


----------



## morphoas (30 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Super Morphoas !!!
> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est ty donc???
> 
> Une machine a voyager dans le futur?
> Un speeder pour passer en vitesse lumière?





guytantakul a dit:


> Une structure à géométrie variable destinée à un parc d'attraction ?
> Une cellule de survie en milieu hostile ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une machine à voyager dans le présent



... on a oublié d'évoquer la posibilité d'une machine à torture


----------



## guytantakul (30 Octobre 2007)

Allez, comme tu m'es sympathique, je te prètes ma bague personnelle.


----------



## Hérisson (31 Octobre 2007)

HOUPS
Elle doit faire mal ta bague​


----------



## morphoas (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2007)

Quelques croquis de boules hirsutes pour les mascottes d'une asso


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2007)

Petit panoramique des montagnes du sud de la cr&#234;te, vues du sud, au bord de l'eau, un tantinet &#224; l'est de Ierapetra.





Ca ne paie pas de mine comme &#231;a, mais j'en ai vraiment chi&#233; plus de mille &#224; crayonner par 40&#176; &#224; l'ombre. Je ne pense pas renouveler l'exp&#233;rience.


----------



## morphoas (5 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Novembre 2007)

Ferroutage ? Transport passagers ?


----------



## morphoas (6 Novembre 2007)

...cellules de survie


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2007)

​

_Clic image..._​


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2007)

Les premiers sont super, les seconds bien aussi, mais celle du bas a un peu le syndrome poup&#233;e mannequin dont la t&#234;te a &#233;t&#233; arrach&#233;e trop souvent par le petit frelu vindicatif 

Non, en v&#233;rit&#233;, total respect !


----------



## benkenobi (9 Novembre 2007)

Dis-moi tirhum, tu a déjà fait des t-shirts avec tes sublimes demoiselles ? Je suis sûr que ça aurait beaucoup de succès...


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> Dis-moi tirhum, tu a déjà fait des t-shirts avec tes sublimes demoiselles ? Je suis sûr que ça aurait beaucoup de succès...


J'y ai déjà pensé, pas forcément avec des donzelles...
Mais j'ai déjà pas mal de choses à faire...


----------



## Hérisson (15 Novembre 2007)




----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2007)

La nouvelle kathy aime...


----------



## Hérisson (17 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Franswa (24 Novembre 2007)

Ça faisait longtemps tiens !

http://www.monsterup.com/image.php?url=upload/1195931875.jpg


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps tiens !
> 
> http://www.monsterup.com/image.php?url=upload/1195931875.jpg



Tu travailles pour Rorschach ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Tu travailles pour Rorschach ?


C'est abstrait mais je pense en faire un autre en partant d'un croquis de visage...

Et je suis beaucoup moins symétrique que Rorschach


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2007)

Franswa a dit:


> C'est abstrait mais je pense en faire un autre en partant d'un croquis de visage...
> 
> Et je suis beaucoup moins symétrique que Rorschach



C'était pour savoir si c'était normal que je vois des trucs dedans !  Remarque, de par mes connaissances, je peux facilement assumer de voir une femme blonde effilée dans une longue robe et entourée d'un décor fleuri, un peu ancien.....  j'aime beaucoup. Et t'es loin d'être une tâche !


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> C'était pour savoir si c'était normal que je vois des trucs dedans !  Remarque, de par mes connaissances, je peux facilement assumer de voir une femme blonde effilée dans une longue robe et entourée d'un décor fleuri, un peu ancien.....  j'aime beaucoup. Et t'es loin d'être une tâche !


C'est gentil !!! :love:

Moi aussi je vois des trucs dedans...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Novembre 2007)

Un tricot, un joint et voilà le travail !


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Un tricot, un joint et voilà le travail !


héhéhé


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2007)

Je vous ai à l'oeil.


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2007)

Recherches en forme de canNard


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas, c'est ressemblant ! 
Pis j'aime bien la mise en couleur deux tons - rapide et efficace.


----------



## MOMAX (19 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2007)

Un nu qui date d'une quinzaine d'années.
Pastel gras sur kraft.


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2008)

Je reposte à cause d'un bug.


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2008)

_*clic...*_​


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._​


----------



## benao (8 Janvier 2008)

de retour ici, ça faisait un bail...
souvenir du Japon sur Moleskine : 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2008)

Un nu déjà posté ici mais hébergé sur un compte qui n'existe plus.


----------



## Niconemo (10 Janvier 2008)

dessin préparatoire d'une case (pas toujours facile de dessiner debout sur un coin de tablette d'un TER bondé et en mouvement)


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2008)

moi je trouve qu'on a besoin de se calmer un p'tit peu sur ce fil ! ca suffit les trucs magnifiques à tout bout de champs ... namé ... 




​oui bah je sais :rose:
cela dit je me suis amusée ... (et j'ai pas encore bien fait le chat-bâton je m'en excuse)


----------



## Niconemo (13 Janvier 2008)

Version colorisée de la case du crobard précédent&#8230;
(entre temps il y a eu le crayonné et l'encrage)


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> dessin préparatoire d'une case&#8230; (pas toujours facile de dessiner debout sur un coin de tablette d'un TER bondé et en mouvement&#8230
> 
> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6421/caseuw0.jpg


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2008)

Encrage...
Pas de colorisation, pas moi qui la fait sur ce coup là...


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2008)

:sleep: :rincé: :sleep:
_(pas trouvé de smile avec un entonnoir sur la tête...) _


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> :sleep: :rincé: :sleep:
> _(pas trouvé de smile avec un entonnoir sur la tête...) _



:modo:

nan, c'est moderne ici, y'a des gyrophares  :hosto: :modo:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2008)

Grug a dit:


> :modo:
> 
> nan, c'est moderne ici, y'a des gyrophares  :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

J'veux le premier ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2008)

Je note que le second n'a qu'un seul bras  un Bonaparte manchot (tout ce qu'il faut pour l'hiver)


----------



## morphoas (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2008)




----------



## benao (4 Février 2008)

a quoi ca peut ressembler le dessin d'un gaijin qui veut se la jouer mangaka?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2008)

_Promis, j'arrête de vous casser les c......s avec mes planches.... :rose:
Juste une p'tite case pour finir... _​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

_Promis, j'arrête de vous casser les c......s avec mes planches.... :rose:
Juste une p'tite case pour finir... _[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

Non non et renon
Continue sur ta lancée, tu m'as l'air bien partie

:love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2008)




----------



## Grug (19 Février 2008)

juste pour vous dire un petit


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Février 2008)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne vois aucun dessins à part les miniatures de hmmm...:rose: 
Je ne dessine pas mais j'aime bien regarder mais là je suis seuvré!!....
Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi je ne vois rien?
Comme si il n'y avait rien du tout, pas un lien, pas une PJ, rien....


==> ça y est!! je vois! dsl... bon je regarde et je ré-edit ce post pour donner mes impressions!


----------



## Niconemo (2 Mars 2008)




----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2008)

Très sympa, j'aime beaucoup le rendu au trait.
Comptes tu mettre des ombres dans tes couleurs ou les laisser en aplats ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Mars 2008)

Chouette ! On dirait une charette de Tardi au premier plan


----------



## Niconemo (3 Mars 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Très sympa, j'aime beaucoup le rendu au trait.
> Comptes tu mettre des ombres dans tes couleurs ou les laisser en aplats ?



J'aime bien le rendu en aplats. Mais il y aura des ombres pour certains éclairages.



guytantakul a dit:


> Chouette ! On dirait une charette de Tardi au premier plan



 Intéressant. Quand on me demande quelles sont mes influences, mes références graphiques pour la BD (celles qui influencent mon dessin), je cite toujours Loisel et Tardi. Il me semble que sur cet ouvrage, je me rapproche plus de Loisel mais je suis content que la parenté _tardiesque_ se ressente.

Mais les aplats neutres, le côté frontal de la charrette, et le fait que je travaille au feutre doivent accentuer ce côté Tardi


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> J'aime bien le rendu en aplats. Mais il y aura des ombres pour certains éclairages.
> &#8230;



ça colle bien avec ton trait et tes hachures.

par contre, si je peux me permettre, mais bien sur, c'est à voir avec l'ensemble de la page, les couleurs de ta case me paraissent un peu "pales" (manque de contraste). 

tout dépends bien sur de l'ensemble de ta page et de l'ambiance (heure et atmosphère générale).


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _Promis, j'arrête de vous casser les c......s avec mes planches.... :rose:_


J'ai menti !...


----------



## Niconemo (7 Mars 2008)

J'aime bien la perspective qui bascule...



Grug a dit:


> par contre, si je peux me permettre, mais bien sur, c'est à voir avec l'ensemble de la page, les couleurs de ta case me paraissent un peu "pales" (manque de contraste).
> 
> tout dépends bien sur de l'ensemble de ta page et de l'ambiance (heure et atmosphère générale).



Oui tu as raison, c'est la limite de montrer de cases hors contexte. C'est une planche d'atmosphère assez sombre, un petit matin anglais où il se passe des choses pas très gaies. Mais je tiens toujours compte de toutes les remarques sinon je ne posterais pas ici . Donc ces couleurs peuvent encore changer .

Edit : un vieux dessin de quand j'étais au lycée pour excuser tout ce verbiage


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2008)




----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2008)




----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2008)




----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2008)




----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Avril 2008)

_encre, plume, scan_




​


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup !



Je lui ai tout appris !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup !



Tu m'étonnes, un portrait de toi à côté d'elle ...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

En réalité, c'est surtout l'utilisation du blanc et le cadrage appuyé qui me plaisent, même si le tentacule enroulé autour du pied de la chaise a également un "je ne sais quoi" d'authentique.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

En fait non. 
Rien d'authentique là-dedans. 
Les ventouses devraient permettre au calamar de se tenir sans ça, mais bon... Pour qui n'a pas de ventouses... Mmhhh...

On se connait ?


----------



## prasath (7 Avril 2008)

J'aime bien le traitement et l'ambiance dégagée  

Il y a juste que dans le traitement le calamar semble porter un bonnet ou une toque de chef cuisinier  . Pourtant je sais bien que ton dessin est proche de la réalité


----------



## prasath (7 Avril 2008)

:casse: 





guytantakul a dit:


> En fait non.
> Rien d'authentique là-dedans.
> Les ventouses devraient permettre au calamar de se tenir sans ça, mais bon... Pour qui n'a pas de ventouses... Mmhhh...



J'y vois beaucoup justesse et d'attention dès que tu parles de ventouse ou la manière de s'agripper à la chaise.  Doit-on chercher une réponse dans ton pseudo?  


... :casse: (aïeuuh!)


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

Ca tombe sous le sens !


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2008)

ça me fait penser à des vieux journaux pour enfants que je lisais chez mes grands parents, ça devait dater du début du siècle, y'avait des aventures avec des gentils monstres qui avaient des yeux noirs comme ça. Ce côté fin, épuré et absurde, j'adore


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

Ho Mdr !!!!
En plus d'être mimi, elle dessine bien la chatonne.....
Mince Alors !!!


----------



## prasath (26 Avril 2008)

Il fait beau et les oiseaux gazouillent...


----------



## prasath (27 Avril 2008)

Ancien dessin pour le fun...


----------



## prasath (28 Avril 2008)

En plus grand​


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

Steampunk ?!... :style: :love:


----------



## prasath (28 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Steampunk ?!... :style: :love:



Tout à fait :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Le traitement des matières est vraiment sympa. 

Juste le corset de la madame un peu difficile à voir (hésitation entre peau et tissu/plis des hanches).


----------



## benkenobi (28 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le traitement des matières est vraiment sympa.
> 
> Juste le corset de la madame un peu difficile à voir (hésitation entre peau et tissu/plis des hanches).




Oui on verrait mieux si tu lui enlevais sa cape, et puis son pantalon aussi puisque c'est toi qui décides...

:love:  




Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que je ne l'avais pas vu en premier lieu. Très beau dessin.


----------



## prasath (29 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le traitement des matières est vraiment sympa.
> 
> Juste le corset de la madame un peu difficile à voir (hésitation entre peau et tissu/plis des hanches).



Oui c'est un peu hésitant à ce niveau là, mais y a pas de chair à cet endroit là  .



benkenobi a dit:


> Oui on verrait mieux si tu lui enlevais sa cape, et puis son pantalon aussi puisque c'est toi qui décides...
> 
> :love:



Voilà, j'ai enlevé la cape et le pantalon. Après qu'on me dise pas que je ne fais pas d'effort pour faire plaisir aux lecteurs de MacGé


----------



## kisbizz (30 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai enlevé la cape et le pantalon. Après qu'on me dise pas que je ne fais pas d'effort pour faire plaisir aux lecteurs de MacGé



tiens, on dirait mon tournesol ....et pas mes bottes


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2008)

c'est trop propre vos dessins pour du crayon + papier ! 

tiens pour la peine un truc fait juste pour tester la palette graphique en pensant au Corse ! 






(ceci dit, je me suis acheté plein de planches, vais pouvoir en salir plein ! )


----------



## prasath (30 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tiens, on dirait mon tournesol ....et pas mes bottes



Heureusement qu'il y a l'imac Tournesol alors :rateau:  



alèm a dit:


> c'est trop propre vos dessins pour du crayon + papier !



Allez, un dernier petit dessin de pirates  






Voir en plus grand...​


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

dessin réalisé pour une collaboration avec une photographe, montage final ici!​


----------



## prasath (3 Mai 2008)

Yes t'as repris le crayon  ... Ah, je me rappellais plus du montage.


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Yes t'as repris le crayon  ... Ah, je me rappellais plus du montage.



Alooors, oui doucettement, mais rien de montrable:rose:, celui-ci date un peu quand même!


----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Extraits d'un carnet


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (23 Mai 2008)

Avec elle  on est en sécurité! Aucun adversaire n'oserait tirer de peur de la blesser 
Joli


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Avec elle  on est en sécurité! Aucun adversaire n'oserait tirer de peur de la blesser
> Joli



Je ne vous dirais pas ce que j'ai lu... je ne veux pas faire mon bobby :rateau:


----------



## prasath (23 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je ne veux pas faire mon bobby :rateau:


T'as pas la carrure, ducon!


----------



## kasarus (24 Mai 2008)

T'as raison, me manque une bonne centaine de pustules dégoulinantes.
tant qu'à faire, il aurait pu répondre lui-même, pas la peine de passer par un intermédiaire, ducon d'ailleurs aussi.

@ Patochman : t'aurais pu essayer de comprendre toi aussi....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> T'as raison, me manque une bonne centaine de pustules dégoulinantes.
> tant qu'à faire, il aurait pu répondre lui-même, pas la peine de passer par un intermédiaire, ducon d'ailleurs aussi.
> 
> @ Patochman : t'aurais pu essayer de comprendre toi aussi....



Pas besoin d'intermédiaires... Au lieu de jouer les vieilles connaissances (on n'a pas gardé les cochons ensemble) tu prends le temps de lire et de comprendre ce qui lie certains membres entre eux... C'est juste une marque de tact et la plus élémentaires de politesses quand on essaye d'intégrer un groupe de personnes ; en vrai comme en virtuel... Ils t'ont pas appris ça tes parents ?...


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mai 2008)

donc .... vu que toi et moi on a deja vu ensemble un lever du soleil apres une nuit blanche,
je peux t'appeler  "mon p'tit choupinet " ?


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2008)

Kisbizz, t'es obligée de flooder ? (un jour, ça va m'agacer et finir par un ban direct de 3 jours)


Kasarus : je sais pas dans le bar mais ici tu files un mauvais coton.


patoch : envoie des images, t'as largement la classe de nos scribouilleux !  (et en plus ça fera plaisir au petit)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

_Le scan d'un carnet A3 ça pinaille_

edit: Du nuuuuuuu ! :bebe:






_gouache sèche et crayon conté_


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

C'est sympa de changer de boulot un moment, mais  après, faut s'y remettre et pitin© c'est dur.​




ps: clic image ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> donc .... vu que toi et moi on a deja vu ensemble un lever du soleil apres une nuit blanche,
> je peux t'appeler  "mon p'tit choupinet " ?



Certes, me regarder teaser de la vieille prune pendant des plombes fait que tu peux... :love:   



alèm a dit:


> patoch : envoie des images, t'as largement la classe de nos scribouilleux !  (et en plus ça fera plaisir au petit)



Promis, je tente ça ce WE ... Là je ne fous pas les pieds à la maison avant demain soir...


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juin 2008)

Juste pour retrouver un plaisir d'enfant, celui de plonger les doigts dans la craie et de s'en mettre partout! ​ 



​


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Promis, je tente ça ce WE ... Là je ne fous pas les pieds à la maison avant demain soir...


*
ouééééééééééé&#8230;* (signé, alèm ton deuxième plus grand fan ! :love


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

Hop... Une petite page d'un carnet de voyage...
Tu reconnaîtras l'endroit...








Plus grand?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

Hé ouais, on aime bien ça les carnets de voyages, avec pépette... :love:






Et puis comme ça y'a au moins un gros mot dans le post... Faut pas perdre la main


----------



## prasath (7 Juin 2008)

C'est qu'il sait bien dessiner c't'enflure


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

Ouais... Mais il étale pas trop...


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2008)

pendant les exams, le prof dessine :


----------



## benao (12 Juin 2008)




----------



## benao (16 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

benao a dit:


> Rhone 1 1
> 
> Rhone 1 2



C'est pour remplacer , ça ?


----------



## benao (16 Juin 2008)

bien vu ! ça c'est de l'animation ou je ne m'y connais pas!!
bon d'accord, je ne m'y connais pas...:rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Juin 2008)

Donc! Si je comprends bien, il se baisse pour éviter de se prendre la lune en pleine tête! 
C'est ça? 

Ok! Je vais faire un tour ailleurs!!


----------



## benao (18 Juin 2008)

une belle journée qui s'annonce....


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

ÉDIT : @ la(n)guille.... crétin !... :love:


----------



## oohTONY (20 Juin 2008)

Quand on a pas de scanner :
Des dessins de moi, pour la plupart 'très' vieux  que je vais présenter à l'ISAA demain  ^_^ 


*

*
click


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

_Trop de taf...
Un moment de détente :_


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _Trop de taf...
> Un moment de détente :_
> 
> image rhâlovely​



En tant que XY j'apprécie hautement, mais ne soit pas sectaire, pense aussi aux dames


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

Mais j'y pense aux "dames"...
J'y pense même très souvent !... 


 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... C'est celle que tu as mise dans notre endroit à nous qu'on a et que les autres ils peuvent pas venir dedans...



Oui, celle dont celle qui a servi de modèle à votre poster (d'après photo, l'original, on prête pas ) sert à nos moments de détente dans notre endroit à nous, les modos, qu'on a, et que les pas modos, ils peuvent pas venir dedans


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _Trop de taf...
> Un moment de détente :_








​


----------



## Madeline (8 Juillet 2008)

A-t-elle perdu du poids à force de faire la pause ???


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La modération n'est parfois pas si étanche qu'il n'y paraît...



Ah ça... il y a des fuites de toutes sortes...

:love:


----------



## Macbeth (23 Juillet 2008)

BOn voilà ça fait deux plombes que je ne suis pas venu mettre mon grain de sel (comme d'hab' me direz-vous..)
Voilà un petit speed. Vous trouverez d'autres trucs sur ce thème sur mon blog.







( très jolis dessins Madeline, très sensible...)


----------



## Dorian.fr (27 Juillet 2008)

Portrait d'Allyson. (joli) Cadeau pour son anniversaire... ​


----------



## iSoud (30 Juillet 2008)

Ça me coupe le souffle... Il y a vraiment de très beaux dessins, surtout tirhum de ce que j'ai vu. J'ai hésité mais bon je vais mettre un croquis très vite fait (10min)






J'en suis pas très fière, je vais vraiment avoir besoin de pratiquer mon coup de crayon...


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2008)

​ 
Pas grand chose de neuf, en ce moment je reprend les bases, alors voila une petite mouche réalisée au stylo pinceau pentel. J'aime beaucoup les insectes pour leur côté graphique!


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ca donne quoi en couleur ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2008)

Chais pas...
Pas moi le coloriste, sur ce coup là... 
Pas vu les couleurs encore...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Chais pas...
> Pas moi le coloriste, sur ce coup là...
> Pas vu les couleurs encore...



Ce serai intéressant de voir le rendu final. 
Le cheminement du truc quoi. Pour l'instant on est pas allé plus loin que l'encrage. 
On reste sur notre faim...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce serai intéressant de voir le rendu final.
> Le cheminement du truc quoi. Pour l'instant on est pas allé plus loin que l'encrage.



L'*A*ncrage, les navires sont à l'*A*ncrage !


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Août 2008)

Première fois que je fais ce genre d'exercice! C'est plus facile à faire en photo et surtout plus ressemblant!! 





​


----------



## BS0D (17 Août 2008)

La photo n'est pas de la plus grande qualité... désolé !
Mais voici un petit portrait d'un de mes êtres chers...


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Première fois que je fais ce genre d'exercice! C'est plus facile à faire en photo et surtout plus ressemblant!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me disais bien que ce dessin était fait à partir d'une photo. 
Alors pour les prochains exercices, tu peux utiliser un quadrillage posé sur l'image afin de reporter les contours sur une feuille quadrillée sans problèmes. Où alors utiliser un pantographe. Par rapport au dessin aidé d'un quadrillage, il te suffit de suivre les contours de ton image avec une extrémité de l'objet pour voir ceux-ci dessiner sur la feuille adjacente à une échelle de 1 à 10.
Après il ne te reste plus qu'à remplir, et c'est le plus dur.

Ces pratiques sont monnaies courantes dans l'univers du dessin


----------



## Madeline (18 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Me disais bien que ce dessin était fait à partir d'une photo.
> Alors pour les prochains exercices, tu peux utiliser un quadrillage posé sur l'image afin de reporter les contours sur une feuille quadrillée sans problèmes. Où alors utiliser un pantographe. Par rapport au dessin aidé d'un quadrillage, il te suffit de suivre les contours de ton image avec une extrémité de l'objet pour voir ceux-ci dessiner sur la feuille adjacente à une échelle de 1 à 10.
> Après il ne te reste plus qu'à remplir, et c'est le plus dur.
> 
> Ces pratiques sont monnaies courantes dans l'univers du dessin



En ce qui me concerne... je dis... non non !
Ce n'est pas une bonne idée d'apprendre à dessiner d'après photo.
La photo c'est la photo et le dessin c'est le dessin !
Mais ce n'est pas l'endroit de discuter de cela.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Me disais bien que ce dessin était fait à partir d'une photo.
> Alors pour les prochains exercices, tu peux utiliser un quadrillage posé sur l'image afin de reporter les contours sur une feuille quadrillée sans problèmes. Où alors utiliser un pantographe. Par rapport au dessin aidé d'un quadrillage, il te suffit de suivre les contours de ton image avec une extrémité de l'objet pour voir ceux-ci dessiner sur la feuille adjacente à une échelle de 1 à 10.
> Après il ne te reste plus qu'à remplir, et c'est le plus dur.
> 
> Ces pratiques sont monnaies courantes dans l'univers du dessin



Oui, je connais cette technique l'ayant déjà utilisée moi-même!  C'est sûr, cela donne des portraits beaucoup plus précis! Mais ce n'était pas mon but, la photo est restée sagement sur on écran d'ordi, j'ai choisi celle là pour l'expression que j'avais dessus. En fait je ne cherche pas à faire du dessin réaliste j'essaie juste pour le moment de retranscrire des expressions et pour cela je m'impose des contraintes de temps. J'aimerai en fait réussir à simplifier au maximum par la suite. Mais avant d'y arriver il reste du travail! 



Madeline a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne... je dis... non non !
> Ce n'est pas une bonne idée d'apprendre à dessiner d'après photo.
> La photo c'est la photo et le dessin c'est le dessin !
> Mais ce n'est pas l'endroit de discuter de cela.



Pour l'avoir pratiquer je suis assez d'accord avec toi, et c'est dur de s'en défaire, pour l'instant je me contente de nature morte, pour le portrait en direct c'est une autre affaire!


----------



## BS0D (18 Août 2008)

Ebauche des yeux de Kurt Cobain​


----------



## BS0D (19 Août 2008)




----------



## BS0D (20 Août 2008)

​


----------



## BS0D (24 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2008)




----------



## Paradise (26 Août 2008)

Hello tout le monde, et une première d'une longue liste de contributions

C'est encore une recherche *colo*, ombres (bref work in progress surtout colo que j'aime pas du tout) mais bon  le final dans quelques temps


----------



## Paradise (26 Août 2008)

Une 2ème pour le route


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

Paradise a dit:


> Une 2ème pour le route



Ça représente quoi ? On dirait l'improbable hybride de l'E.T. de Rosswell avec une racine de topinambour


----------



## Paradise (27 Août 2008)

Héhé Pascal !  C'est une très bonne question ! c'est un croisement entre moultes choses !!

En tout cas, Réalisation Crayon + Papier -> Scan et le tout sur illustrator


----------



## Paradise (2 Septembre 2008)

Hello, et Hop une autre  avec encore ma page crayon derrière car encore deux trois trucs à bouger 






Et hop sans le papier


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2008)

Oh Madeline et le *N* il est pas encore dispo ?!    C'est tellement loin de mon style et j'adore je suis tout sauf réaliste donc toujours sur le cul Bravo tu as un style rien qu'a toi


----------



## Madeline (3 Septembre 2008)

Paradise a dit:


> Oh Madeline et le *N* il est pas encore dispo ?!    C'est tellement loin de mon style et j'adore je suis tout sauf réaliste donc toujours sur le cul Bravo tu as un style rien qu'a toi



Il est en préparation !  J'ai l'idée (les animaux et de leurs positions...) Faut juste que je trouve le temps pour réaliser  
 Pourquoi ?


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2008)




----------



## BS0D (6 Septembre 2008)

Paradise, ça va tu maitrises carrément bien Illustrator? 

J'essaie de m'initier... pas évident au début !


----------



## Madeline (6 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une question

J'avais cru comprendre que ce fil, intitulé «crayon+papier (+scan)», était réservé à des créations faites à la main... puis scannées. Donc pas forcément des dessins faits avec  Illustrator ???
Mais peut-être ai-je mal compris.
Merci à celles ou ceux qui voudront bien m'éclairer.


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2008)

Ok j'arrête de poster...  

Même si je dessine et que c'est juste de la mise en forme sur illustrator....


----------



## Madeline (6 Septembre 2008)

Paradise a dit:


> Ok j'arrête de poster...
> 
> Même si je dessine et que c'est juste de la mise en forme sur illustrator....



J*e n'en sais rien,* c'est pourquoi je pose la question ?


----------



## alxbizar (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (18 Septembre 2008)

Petite "commande" pour mon frère qui est instituteur dans une école maternelle.






*Résultat aprés un petite passage sur illustrator ici:
http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=couverturebleuefinale20mm5.jpg*​


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

voilà un tit essai de drapé:

http://www.monsterup.com/image.php?url=upload/1222205447.jpg


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

Les drapés, je sais pô, mais va falloir retravailler tes balises


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les drapés, je sais pô, mais va falloir retravailler tes balises
> 
> ​


haHA, mon firefox doit merder un peu... je me la retente sous safari 


_______________________
OK, post édité... par contre je peux toujours pas poster l'image direct dans le post. je vais faire un tit coup de réparation dans la casbah, parce que c'est pas normal et ça faisait pas ça avant...


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2008)

_

ÉDIT : @ BS0D : café+ encre de chine (lavis)..._


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

En + grand ?!...​


----------



## Bazinga (10 Octobre 2008)

Le dessin faisait 70*50cm, je ne pense pas que ca rentrera dans le scanner, je l'ai donc pris en photo:








Pour un resultat final qui devra approcher ceci:







encore enormement de boulot a la clef


----------



## Niconemo (15 Octobre 2008)

Un griffonnage fait dans le train...


----------



## benao (16 Octobre 2008)

Pendant que les élèves bossent, le prof dessine.....c'est le monde à l'envers.......





[/URL]


[/IMG]


----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2008)

Pas mieux  







enfin, si : moi je teste le matériel


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Hérisson (24 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Hasgarn (27 Octobre 2008)

Il y a de belles choses ici!! 

Dommage qu'il soit tard (boulot demain:sleep: )

Mais je repasserai avec des choses à moi.


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de retrouver ma collection de Rotring&#8482; Art pen (ici F) et un marker noir pas sec.
Juste un petit ajustement des seuils sous toshop&#8482;.
​​


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Macbeth (26 Novembre 2008)

Bon il serait temps que j'y revienne.
Deux petits crobs fait en déplacement.


----------



## Macbeth (26 Novembre 2008)

ah beh une version couleur du coup :


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2008)

_C'est un peu grand et lourd  Vous pouvez toujours mettre en lien une version plus grande tout en respectant les consignes._


----------



## Macbeth (27 Novembre 2008)

Désolé.... rahh. je ne peux plus éditer.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Marrant, on dirait le port de Vannes !


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2008)

Dieppe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dieppe.



Mince, il y a un air, mais je n'ai pas trouvé une photo faite sous le bon angle. Par contre, en en cherchant une, j'ai trouvé cette photo ci qui montre bien qu'Obélix a fini par trouver l'âme s&#339;ur, et qu'il a eu une descendance ! 




Je confirme, j'ai bien trouvé cette photo en tapant "Port de Vannes" dans Googlee images (deuxième ou troisième page, je crois) :rateau:


----------



## stakhouse (23 Décembre 2008)

Meca robot:














par Jorick


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2008)




----------



## BS0D (28 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19614


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaah! Là on voit. 



Tipunch!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2009)

quelques petits corbarts pour des essais, le but étant d'inventer un cartoon ressemblant à un chat...


----------



## brucetp (10 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



magnifique!


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Liyad (25 Janvier 2009)

C'est fait avec une tablette graphique donc je ne sais pas si c'est accepté.

Je post, à vous de voir :


----------



## Liyad (26 Janvier 2009)

Par contre, ça serait possible que des gens le critique ? Même en mal, je m'en fou, je suis pas susceptible. Mais je ne dessine pas souvent (moi, c'est la photo) donc le but, c'est d'avoir l'avis des gens. 

N'ayez pas peur, je ne mort pas


----------



## Macbeth (26 Janvier 2009)

je ne sais pas trop si c'est le lieu. mais pourquoi pas.
Le dessin fonctionne bien je trouve. Il mériterais peut-être un peu plus de force. Là tu as utilisé une brosse "molle" pour tes jeux d'ombres. Essaye avec un outil plus dur, plus "naturel". une brosse pinceau rectangulaire peut-être. avec un forte opacité mais une variation de la densité avec la pression du stylet. Et puis, dans le même esprit, renforcer la lumière qui frappe le personnage devant. Essaye d'y aller roots avec des coups de pinceaux Ou alors très sobrement mais avec une brosse plus rude. Voilà, ce sont des suggestion, tu verras à l'essai. 
9a roule sinon, le coté un peu feutré et minimaliste est intéressant.


----------



## Liyad (26 Janvier 2009)

La version full est quand même plus propre...

"roots", c'est à dire ? 

Sinon, merci beaucoup pour la critique ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Comme ça et avec mon niveau à 2 cents :

Problème de valeurs (bras et jambes, y'a un truc qui cloche).
Essaie quand tu conçois ton dessin de bien comprendre d'où vient la lumière et donc où sont les zones éclairées et les zones sombres.

Après, niveau anatomie, il y a un soucis avec le bassin et la torsion qui l'accompagne. 

En respectant les proportions, le mouvement est sympa.


----------



## Liyad (26 Janvier 2009)

Le dessin représente un danseur avec qui j'ai beaucoup travaillé et qui est devenu un ami. Les proportions, je les ai trouvé sur une photo que j'ai prise de lui. Elles correspondent donc à la réalité.

C'est peut être pourquoi je n'ai pas été choqué.

Il faut savoir que les danseurs ont souvent des jambes assez musclé et des bras plus fins, je vous laisse comprendre pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille d'après photo que le dessin est juste.
Bien au contraire. Travailler d'après image à tendance à fausser certaines lignes ou certains volumes. Probablement du au fait que le vivant est aplatie. 

M'enfin, si ça ne te choque pas, c'est ton oeil, ta main et ce que tu veux en faire sortir.


----------



## Madeline (27 Janvier 2009)

Il a pas mal de bedon pour un danseur


----------



## Liyad (27 Janvier 2009)

Hmm...

Il a besoin de quelques retouches ce dessin :rateau:

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Février 2009)

Un tit crob' pour un client.... smack


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

hop, un petit scan de la carte de St Valentin que je viens de terminer  c'est un dessin à l'encre blanche sur une feuille de papier Canson noir, malheureusement le scan ne lui a pas vraiment rendu justice  enfin, c'est l'intention qui compte  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous mettre un lien vers le blog de mon fils aîné, dont, inutile de le préciser, je suis assez fier (du fils, le blog, c'est lui qui est fier hein !) :love: :love: :love:

Dessus, il y a plein de papier+crayon+scan


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2009)

Des "trucs" pas trop compliqué à faire; ça fait du bien, parfois...






Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous mettre un lien vers le blog de mon fils aîné, dont, inutile de le préciser, je suis assez fier (du fils, le blog, c'est lui qui est fier hein !) :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Dessus, il y a plein de papier+crayon+scan


Ça "avance" ?!...


----------



## BS0D (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous mettre un lien vers le blog de mon fils aîné, dont, inutile de le préciser, je suis assez fier (du fils, le blog, c'est lui qui est fier hein !) :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Dessus, il y a plein de papier+crayon+scan



il est sympa le blog de ton fils (enfin, les dessins hein!) 
il se débrouille vraiment pas mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça "avance" ?!...



Pas trop, mais il commence à se lancer comme webdesigner, c'est le second site web qu'on lui demande de "designer" (et pas des sites "amateurs", hein, du "pro"), c'est sûr que c'est pas l'idéal, mais ça se rapproche plus de ce qu'il a envie de faire que la vente des bijoux, et comme le scénariste pressenti a lâché l'affaire, il cherche un nouveau scénariste (en plus, il se lance dans la menuiserie, il a fait lui même plus de la moitié des meubles de leur appartement) !


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Des "trucs" pas trop compliqué à faire; ça fait du bien, parfois...



Tu nous prépares un Arsène Lupin en BD ?


----------



## Marco29 (27 Février 2009)

Coucou tout le monde je dois dire que y vraiment un travail super dans vos dessins je gratte un peu la feuille mais pas autant que vous  

j'aimerais proposé une autre idée (peut etre a t'elle ete proposé deja) que diriez vous de poster un "thème" on se laisse quelques jours et on poste ,


si sa vous tente j'essayerais d'y jouer comme sa vous me donnerez des conseils pour affiner un peu ma patte d'ours !!


----------



## Vladimok (28 Février 2009)

Crayon + Scan


----------



## Vladimok (28 Février 2009)

Marco29 a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde je dois dire que y vraiment un travail super dans vos dessins je gratte un peu la feuille mais pas autant que vous
> 
> j'aimerais proposé une autre idée (peut etre a t'elle ete proposé deja) que diriez vous de poster un "thème" on se laisse quelques jours et on poste ,
> 
> ...



Très bonne idée


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## BS0D (16 Mars 2009)




----------



## BS0D (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2009)

_Clic sur l'image, pour la "suite"... _​


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2009)

Un peu occupé en ce moment; pas trop le temps de "déposer" des dessins ici...
J'essaie de tenir mon blog en vie régulièrement...


----------



## BS0D (9 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu occupé en ce moment; pas trop le temps de "déposer" des dessins ici...
> J'essaie de tenir mon blog en vie régulièrement...



Même chose ici... c'est pas moi qui t'en voudrai


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2009)




----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## Macbeth (22 Juillet 2009)

et hop.


----------



## BS0D (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2009)

Un posteur éminent de ce forum, m'a transmis un de ces dessins...
Ne pouvant le poster lui-même pour des raisons purement techniques...
Je fais le commissionnaire...


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2009)

Merci Titi.

Maintenant, essayez de me visualiser en train de le faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Merci Titi.
> 
> Maintenant, essayez de me visualiser en train de le faire



Quel talent.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Merci Titi.
> 
> Maintenant, essayez de me visualiser en train de le faire



Ce qui m'inquiète un brin : tu as réellement 6 doigts à la main droite???


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Juste pour un aperçu de la dose de travail...
Et tout ça, c'est déjà en couleur... 
Plus que 6.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et tout ça, c'est déjà en couleur...



Tes filles doivent être ravies d'avoir un si joli "Livre à colorier"


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tes filles doivent être ravies d'avoir un si joli "Livre à colorier"


Elles savent parfaitement que le périmètre de mon espace de travail est "verboten" !...
Voire même risque "seveso" pour elles...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Grug (19 Août 2009)

Les chevaux, c'est super chiant à dessiner, même en les prenant de trait, vieux et sous la chaleur, ça bouge tout le temps​​


----------



## tirhum (22 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Les chevaux, c'est super chiant à dessiner, même en les prenant de trait, vieux et sous la chaleur, ça bouge tout le temps&#8230;​​


L'animal le plus pénible de la Création... à dessiner... 
Y'a qu'à demander à Macbeth...


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)




----------



## mado (25 Août 2009)

Cool :love:

Bientôt un nouvel opus dans ma bibliothèque des créateurs macgéens..
Sera dispo quand ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Cool :love:
> 
> Bientôt un nouvel opus dans ma bibliothèque des créateurs macgéens..
> Sera dispo quand ?


Je ne sais pas trop, pour l'instant...
Vers le 20 septembre, à priori...
Tout dépend du carnet de commandes de l'imprimeur...


----------



## Pirates75 (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 

J'ai créé ce logo pour offrir un T-shirt à un ami, fan d'Apple, qui vient d'avoir son premier enfant 

Qui sait peut-être qu'un jour Apple fera des vêtements pour femmes enceintes? 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/41858889@N06/3857306836/#preview


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Un détail, en gros plan, d'un crobard, pour changer...


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2009)

Colorisation du crobard du post au dessus... 
Me suis bien amusé... :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Grug (31 Octobre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2009)

Fait du "bien" de voir tes dessins...


----------



## Grug (31 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fait du "bien" de voir tes dessins...


 Merci.
en ce moment j'essaye de m'adapter à un style plus enfantin.
Gamme de couleur à le mode, proportions et univers, encore trop de "grimaces" visiblement, mais j'ai du mal à me retenir&#8230;


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2009)

c'est les gones qui doivent être contents  Vivement une nouvelle édition du GVF


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------




mado a dit:


> Cool :love:
> 
> Bientôt un nouvel opus dans ma bibliothèque des créateurs macgéens..
> Sera dispo quand ?


L'est dispo, au fait !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> L'est dispo, au fait !...



Où ? Chez qui ? Un p'tit lien ? :rateau:

Sinon, pour tes plans de travail (horizontal v/s incliné, cf ton blog), faudra que je te fasse des photos de celui que s'est fait Gaël, il devrait te plaire


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2009)

MP ?!...


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2009)

Juste un p'tit passage pour vous dire de prêter attention à ma signature... 
Thanks...


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2009)

Un genre de 'Bonjour Madame' graphique en somme 

(et : auteurs respectif*s*)


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Un genre de 'Bonjour Madame' graphique en somme
> 
> (et : auteurs respectif*s*)


Vi... :love:





Clic image...


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


>



Déjà bu : 1975, Picha, "Tarzoon, la honte de la jungle"


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9700/flibuste002.jpg​



Suite...


----------



## benao (30 Janvier 2010)

Ca faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté un dessin ici, bien que je suive toujours les progrès de chacun 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)




----------



## smog (1 Février 2010)

Quel talent !!

Bravo...


----------



## benao (3 Février 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Je suis vachement impressionné par tes dessins tirhum ...
J'adore, je m'en lasse pas ...


----------



## Selthis (9 Février 2010)




----------



## benao (19 Février 2010)

ManInTheBox est libre!
Seulement dans sa tête, diront certains,
Résigné, diront les autres.
Après des années d'errance dans sa cage aux trois dimensions,
ManInTheBox a trouvé la paix.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2010)

benao a dit:


> ManInTheBox a trouvé la paix.



Qu'il continue cette étude 

(c'est moi ou il manque un cheveu pour que le rectangle soit d'or : 1 x 1,618)


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2010)

​


----------



## BS0D (3 Mars 2010)

Phase d'essai de ma tablette graphique, je tâtonne...


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2010)

Lexip Tra, une expérience procrastinatoire. (plus d'infos sur mon Blog vu que c'est un croquis pour mon Blog)
En gros du pixel art à l'envers, c'est loin d'être fini, mais le dessin Crayon  + papier+scan est bien là.


----------



## smog (4 Mars 2010)

Très chouette, Grug ! 
J'adore !!


----------



## Macbeth (13 Mars 2010)

Bon allez, comme d'hab' je débarque tous les 6 mois, je m'en veux, mais je m'en veux. allez fouetez moi avec des orties fraiches bande de salopios !!
(et en passant très bon Grug ta p'tite aquarelle dis donc !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2010)

Tu vas te calmer, oui !...


----------



## smog (14 Mars 2010)

Macbeth : 
Je suis impressionné 

Par contre, petite bouteille à la mer lancée par un novice-apprenti-rêveur (moi, quoi !) :
pourriez-vous mettre en deux mot la technique que vous utilisez pour vos créations exposées ici ? Ca m'aiderait beaucoup pour mieux comprendre ce fabuleux domaine (du crayon jusqu'à la technique de scan...)

Merci !!

Et chapeau bas à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

smog a dit:


> Par contre, petite bouteille à la mer lancée par un novice-apprenti-rêveur (moi, quoi !) :
> pourriez-vous mettre en deux mot la technique que vous utilisez pour vos créations exposées ici ? Ca m'aiderait beaucoup pour mieux comprendre ce fabuleux domaine (du crayon jusqu'à la technique de scan...)



Ah là, c'est pas l'endroit, ce genre de question, faut aller les poser dans "Arts graphiques" !


----------



## Macbeth (14 Mars 2010)

Beh c'est un peu vaste comme question. tout dépend un peu de ce que tu veux produire. je ne vais pas du tout travailler de la même manière pour une planche de bd (du dessin à la mise en couleur) et pour un speed painting comme celui posté au dessus.
Mais prenons exemple sur ce que j'ai montré récemment. C'est donc un speed painting (1h de boulot environs) entièrement réalisé avec photoshop. Donc dessin sommaire et traitement par masse pour commencer et puis ensuite on fait monter les détails en bricolant avec divers brosses.

(tiens grillé par pascal77, j'ai quand même répondu mais c'est vrai que c'est plus approprié à la section arts graphiques)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------

Bon après le truc un peu chiadé, le truc tabassé en 5 minutes.


----------



## Selthis (15 Mars 2010)

Superbe niveau sur cette page (Macbeth, je suis scié).
Ma petite contribution, j'utilise la palette depuis peu de temps, et je m'amuse vraiment beaucoup.


----------



## smog (15 Mars 2010)

smog a dit:


> Macbeth :
> Je suis impressionné
> 
> Par contre, petite bouteille à la mer lancée par un novice-apprenti-rêveur (moi, quoi !) :
> ...



Je pensais que c'était plus judicieux de mettre la technique utilisée *à côté* de l'uvre plutôt que dans un autre forum... Sauf si chacun veut faire un doublon dans la section Arts Graphiques... Mais il est vrai que c'est peut-être toujours plus ou moins la même technique ?


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Superbe niveau sur cette page (Macbeth, je suis scié).
> Ma petite contribution, j'utilise la palette depuis peu de temps, et je m'amuse vraiment beaucoup.



Beh c'est un bon moyen de débuter de faire des études à partir de photos. Là tu l'as laissé en fond par transparence mais il faudra la faire sauter. quitte à passer sur certaines zones de la photo et te concentrer sur ce qui t'intéresse. Certaines zones peuvent être traitées à grands coup de masse.
Ça fait bien progresser sur les couleur et ça permet de synthétiser la réalité.
J'en ai une sous le coude justement, je n'en ai pas beaucoup en ligne de ce genre parce-que je suis velléitaire et que les études me servent surtout à explorer des trucs précis et je ne les pousse que rarement vers un truc présentable. Enfin ça reste encore du speed painting là.


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas te calmer, oui !...



Mais il va se calmer le sieur Macbeth, oui?!


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

bon beh j'arrête mais je veux un bisous par contre.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> bon beh j'arrête mais je veux un bisous par contre.


Envoie-moi une poulette d'abord !


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2010)

pfff, mais bien sûr que tu l'as ton bisou!
Quelqu'un qui dessine aussi bien, on a trop envie de lui faire des bisous!


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

fais gaffe parce-que par ailleurs je suis un sale con, c'est le principe, comme je suis un sale con et que je l'assume pas, je dessine pour avoir des bisous. Comme c'est pervers moi je dis. hu huh

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Là j'hésite, je viens d'en finir un mais j'ose plus du coup. Je peux mettre une image les gars ou pas ?


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2010)

ouais, envoie la sauce, de toute façon, plus personne n'ose mettre de dessin après toi, alors.....


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

oh beh si, moi je veux en voir des dessins.
bon allez hop.


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2010)

mouais, pas mal....


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> oh beh si, moi je veux en voir des dessins.



Na !...


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

ah beh voilà !. Ça, ça me va très bien  hu huh !!


----------



## benao (16 Mars 2010)

mouarf, excellent Tirhum! beau travail sur les plis!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> oh beh si, moi je veux en voir des dessins.
> bon allez hop.
> http://moriniere.fr/public/Galerie/brynie_small.jpg



On dirait un dessin de couv pour Dune ! C'est Shai-Hulud ?


----------



## Macbeth (16 Mars 2010)

Ça pourrait oui.  bah ça me flatule en tout cas si ça ressemble à ce type de couverture de bouquin. chouette !


----------



## Macbeth (17 Mars 2010)

En voilà un autre et puis aussi un lien vers un WIP, ça fera plaisir à Smog.





le WIP c'est par ici


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

:mouais:
Bon&#8230; :love:
Arrête de dessiner des gros lézards et envoie-moi plutôt (pas le chien), ce que tu sais !&#8230;  
T'as deux heures !&#8230;


----------



## Macbeth (17 Mars 2010)

si elle a des écailles ça marche ? 
Bon tu sais quoi, c'est la prochaine au programme.  Vais me faire cogner sinon. hu huh!


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

Du moment qu'elle est accorte... 
[mode &#339;il de Moscou] Je te surveille !&#8230; :modo: [/mode &#339;il de Moscou]


----------



## smog (17 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> En voilà un autre et puis aussi un lien vers un WIP, ça fera plaisir à Smog.



Merci !
Très instructif !!!


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> [/COLOR]Bon après le truc un peu chiadé, le truc tabassé en 5 minutes.



On dirais Mitterand


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> On dirais Mitterand



six semaines après son enterrement 

Je m'étais fait la même réflexion


----------



## Macbeth (17 Mars 2010)

Le truc c'est qu'on ne voit pas torp la différence au niveau de la vitesse de déplacement avant et après sa mort. Juste il a tendance à vouloir manger des cerveaux maintenant.


----------



## Selthis (18 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> Beh c'est un bon moyen de débuter de faire des études à partir de photos. Là tu l'as laissé en fond par transparence mais il faudra la faire sauter. quitte à passer sur certaines zones de la photo et te concentrer sur ce qui t'intéresse. Certaines zones peuvent être traitées à grands coup de masse.
> Ça fait bien progresser sur les couleur et ça permet de synthétiser la réalité.
> J'en ai une sous le coude justement, je n'en ai pas beaucoup en ligne de ce genre parce-que je suis velléitaire et que les études me servent surtout à explorer des trucs précis et je ne les pousse que rarement vers un truc présentable. Enfin ça reste encore du speed painting là.



Merci du conseil 
En fait le sujet la, c'était de laisser une zone hyper réaliste, une dessiné et une traité rapidement, mais je pense refaire le dessin en redessinnant sur la photo, 

En tout cas ça prend du temps, mais je m'éclate 

Je vais allé regarder ton site tout de suite


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

Bon, crayon, papier+scan, alors moi je mets juste un croquis rapide hein 



​


----------



## Selthis (18 Mars 2010)

On dirait les artworks de Donwood, j'adore !


----------



## Macbeth (19 Mars 2010)

yes c'est super sympa Grug (mince j'ai plus le droit de te filer des coups de boule :mouais:-

bon aller en route :





et en bonus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHdVGlYZDM


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2010)

En parlant de speedpainting...


----------



## Macbeth (19 Mars 2010)

rah oui j'avais vu cette video. Purée il me faut cette tablette !!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> rah oui j'avais vu cette video. Purée il me faut cette tablette !!!!



On en rêve tous


----------



## Grug (19 Mars 2010)

Yep moi aussi, justement, par hasard je l'ai essayée aujourd'hui (enfin l'ancien modèle avec seulement 1024 niveaux de pression, la nouvelle (celle présentée dans la vidéo) doit en avoir le double ( 2300&#8364; la nouvelle, 1700 l'ancienne, j'avoue que si j'avais le budget&#8230


----------



## Macbeth (19 Mars 2010)

la 12" est à 1000&#8364; mais ça me semble quand même rikiki.


----------



## Grug (19 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> On en rêve tous&#8230;


oui, moi aussi je voudrais être moebius 



Macbeth a dit:


> la 12" est à 1000&#8364; mais ça me semble quand même  rikiki.



Celle que j'ai essayé devais faire au moins 20' (j'ai même pas demandé trop de détails, mon banquier a vraiment pas les moyens&#8230.
(Bellamy  a eu le droit de l'essayer et pas toi&#8230


----------



## Macbeth (19 Mars 2010)

Bellamy a eu droit, niahniahniah, je vous crotte. :hein: hu huh !!
Oui il y a une version 12" et une version 21". pff le pied moi je vous dis. Mais bon, si j'avais ça je pense que j'oublierais mon papier et mes crayons et ça ferait des malheureux.


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2010)

Le problème du speed painting à la tablette, c'est que je ne sais jamais quand arrêter&#8230;







Finalement, je vais garder mon crayon à papier et mon scanner.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2010)

Rien à voir avec du speedpainting, voilà le travail d'une semaine.

Le premier jet d'une gravure sur bois quatre couleurs.






Problème de papier détendu entre les couches, choix de couleurs à revoir, quelques points de couleur parasites et contours disgracieux à supprimer sur les plaques

Le motif faisant 38 x 13 cm, j'envisage un format de papier supérieur au 65 x 50 cm utilisé pour laisser respirer le sujet

J'en ai quand même sorti huit pour en choisir un.


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2010)

mais pourquoi avoir choisi un bic mini, et pas un bic original ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais pourquoi avoir choisi un bic mini, et pas un bic original ?


J'aime pas trop la roulette&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Macbeth (22 Mars 2010)

ah beh purée oui c'est pas la même démarche. Quelle patience. Je serais curieux de voir les étapes. 

Bon moi j'ai fait ça hier soir (tard)


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2010)

rêves humides ?


----------



## Macbeth (24 Mars 2010)

zouplà


----------



## Macbeth (29 Mars 2010)

Bon beh alors voilà.
Je sais, c'est moins sexy tout de suite (pour toute réclamation, adressez vous à la caisse centrale)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Avril 2010)

Macbeth   :love::love:

pas vraiment dessinatrice par manque d'inspiration... original ici :rose: mais voilà quand même un essai...qui m'a pris 5/6h...:rose:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

Mon premier essai avec ma toute nouvelle tablette*




​



*nan pas la cintiq


----------



## Macbeth (6 Avril 2010)

"Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."
très chouette Grug !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Mon premier essai avec ma toute nouvelle tablette*&#8230;
> 
> http://gregoire.berquin.free.fr/broll/newtablette1.jpg​
> 
> ...



Tablette, c'est celle de gauche, ou celle de droite ? Et l'autre, elle s'appelle comment ? :rateau:



Mince, vBullshit fait son radin chez moi ausi


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

allez hop, un p'tit avant d'aller au plume, je ronfle déjà !!


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

:love: :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

Pas encore au point mais ça avance, ça avance


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

Ah oui ça prend bien forme là. Jolie Lumière . Le speed painting est très formateur.


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

oui, enfin disons qu'une nouvelle tablette c'est bien amusant.


----------



## Macbeth (8 Avril 2010)

BOn c'est quand t'est-ce qu'on me redonne le droit aux Points discos pour grug ?!!


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

c'est vrai ça c'est un scandale


----------



## Macbeth (11 Avril 2010)

Bon allez zou, c'est pas parce-que ...hein ?!.. nan mais ho! Pfiuh !


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> Bon allez zou, c'est pas parce-que ...hein ?!..  nan mais ho! Pfiuh !


  

Pendant ce temps, sur Omega 3&#8230;


----------



## Macbeth (14 Avril 2010)

Omega 3 c'est dans la constellation du poisson nan, ou bien dans celle du beurre allègé ?

zou


----------



## Macbeth (15 Avril 2010)

bon y en a deux autres de ces paysages sur mon blog mais je vais pas tout balancer ici hein. en voilà un quand même.


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (19 Avril 2010)

En voilà une qui use de techniques de perturbation du focus de l'adversaire avec un certain savoir faire 

Bon alors un petit cadre bucolique


----------



## Macbeth (20 Avril 2010)

Aller, pour faire un tit cadeau à ce vieux briscard de Tirhum !!


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2010)

:love:

Toujours pas satisfait du traitement ?!...


----------



## Macbeth (20 Avril 2010)

Un peu plus. Ça viens doucement, je m'en rapproche sur celui-ci.


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2010)

C'est un peu comme du speed painting, mais en beaucoup plus lent.


----------



## dool (3 Mai 2010)

C'est un hommage à Macbeth à côté du puit ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2010)

Impressionnant. Bravo.


----------



## Macbeth (3 Mai 2010)

Super chouette maître Grug!!!!! 

@ dool : tu veux dire que je ressemble a une soupe de cresson ?


----------



## dool (3 Mai 2010)

NNaaaaaannnn....

Quand je passe de ta dernière oeuvre (oui je mesure mes mots  ) postée ici, au rocher à côté du puit du poisson ... ça me saute aux yeux ! :love:


----------



## Macbeth (3 Mai 2010)

Ah oki, moi je voyais le buisson. hu huh.

bon beh du coup pour entamer cette page vide pour l'instant, hop :


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2010)

Il y a toujours une hésitation à passer après toi&#8230;
Moi en 1/2 heure ça donne ça. (mais bon, y'a un concept


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

Bien qu'inscrit ici, mon fiston graphiste y poste rarement, alors je le fais pour lui (Gaël ).

Son scanner étant tombé en panne, il m'a demandé hier soir de lui scanner ceci :


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu ne ferais pas pour récupérer quelques discos&#8230;   


Blague à part, voilà une belle série d'attitudes. (Gaël ) Juste un bémol concernant la forme du dernier visage légèrement différent des quatre autres. (en même temps, ce n'est peut-être qu'une vue de l'esprit par rapport à son positionnement sur la feuille)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Juste un bémol concernant la forme du dernier visage légèrement différent des quatre autres



C'est à cause de la comparaison avec le dessin précédent, mais si tu observe mieux, tu verras que c'est une question d'angle, l'avant dernier est plus proche du profil, que le dernier qui est de 3/4, d'où une largeur de visage (et du reste) un peu plus importante. histoire de perspective !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est à cause de la comparaison avec le dessin précédent



D'où mon entre parenthèse concernant la position de ce face-à-face mais (oui) tu as raison c'est une affaire de perspective.


----------



## BS0D (6 Juillet 2010)




----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Bon, premier vrai "speed" que je fais...
(pas de crayon, préparatoire, etc...)
Y'a du boulot...  :hein:


----------



## Anthony (12 Juillet 2010)

Un truc que j'avais fait il y a longtemps pour une amie (je préfère la photo) :


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2010)

Pour tuer le temps entre deux dédicaces...
Je reprends de "vieux" dessins...


----------



## Macbeth (15 Septembre 2010)

Bon allez. Trop longtemps taiseux...


----------



## Macbeth (16 Septembre 2010)

Une ch'tite n'étude d'après une image de Flim (pas sur la cyclimse).


----------



## Macbeth (16 Septembre 2010)

buarf


----------



## Macbeth (20 Septembre 2010)

Vreuuuuuuum !!!


----------



## Macbeth (8 Octobre 2010)




----------



## clampin (6 Novembre 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4767399249_892a6aa448.jpg
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4767414525_8a33a5306d.jpg​



Très jolis...bravo... j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Kmikaz (24 Novembre 2010)

Yes! Enfin un topic où je pourrais peut être poster malgré mes connaissances en informatique aussi développé que celles d'une moule! 
Quoi qu'en voyant certaines créas comme celles de Macbeth, Tirhum, Anthony, ... (j'ai pas pu lire toutes les pages) on peut se sentir tout petit. 



Voilà pour moi.
(bande noir de m****)


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2010)

Kmikaz a dit:


> (bande noir de m****)



Vois-ça comme une occase plutôt qu'une tuile&#8230; Parce que ton texte griffonné au-dessus du personnage irait très bien dans ce rectangle. Ça poserait la scène.


----------



## Macbeth (25 Novembre 2010)

Bienvenue Kmikaz !!! 
Bon beh retour après de long mois un peu mou question peinture numérique (bouclage de bouquin oblige).


----------



## Selthis (4 Décembre 2010)

Ta manière de traiter la roche ma fascine.
Je suis en train de bosser sur une illustration de ruines, je galère vraiment pour tous ce qui est roches etc.

Je passes régulièrement dans ce topic et tes creas sont un vraie plaisir à regarder, thanks donc


----------



## Macbeth (5 Décembre 2010)

Eh bah ça fait Drôlement plaisir !! 
Bon pour la roche je sais pas trop mais essaye d'utiliser des brises simples et dures. Sans effet d'opacité et avec ça tu dessines ton caillou par masses brutes. Enduite tu reviens dessus avec des p'tites brush custom bien senties. Sans en faire trop.
Mais globalement ça de fait pas non plus tout seul chez moi, je lutte en permanence contre le "mou".
Bon j'essayerais de pas poster a vide le prochain coup mais je suis archi blindé de taff et pour la peinture plaisir beh j'ai moyennement le temps... Blood and guts!!


----------



## Macbeth (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Janvier 2011)

Elle est longue cette fin d'aprèm...


----------



## Selthis (14 Janvier 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> http://moriniere.fr/public/Galerie/canyon.jpg



Pfff 
M'ééééééénerve :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Selthis (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>



:affraid: assassin !


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Ménan, il est juste assommé !...


----------



## pascalady971 (24 Janvier 2011)

C'est une morue ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2011)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: assassin !



Il faut bien nourrir le chat !


----------



## Selthis (5 Février 2011)

Coucou tout le monde 
Je ne voulais pas ouvrir un topic uniquement pour ça, mais je passe par ici pour vous donner le lien vers une communauté qui va bientôt ouvrir ses portes, elle se nomme Room Box, et c'est une communauté (sous forme de portail + forums) qui permettra de parler de l'art visuelle en général, que vous soyez Illustrateur, graphiste, infographiste, webdesigner, photographe, ou tout autre domaine de l'image, la plateforme proposera la possibilité d'ouvrir votre propre topic et d'y présenter vos oeuvres. Il y'aura aussi une plateforme de tutoriaux etc. 

Je vous file le lien, si ça intéresse des peoples.

http://www.room-box.fr

Merki !


----------



## patlek (5 Février 2011)

Pas de papier... pas de crayon... pas de scanner... 
Mais je veux bien jouer avec vous.

Direct au propre; avec Illustrator.

(C' est non fini (il manque des "mains) par exemple a certains robots, mais je ne sais pas si ce serat fini)


----------



## Macbeth (7 Février 2011)

@Selthis : intéresante initiative. ! Je vais surveiller ça. Un truc un peu façon Café salé ?
Bon allez hop, je me suis débloqué 45 minutes vendredi soir. Pas évident ces temps-ci


----------



## Nippy (10 Février 2011)

Voici mon dernier portrait, Michael Jackson au crayon, ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas dessiné !


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2011)




----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2011)

C'est marrant, je bosse avec tes illustrations, mais elles ne ressemblent pas à celles du dessus...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Pas le même sujet... 
(suis en train de finir la dernière)


----------



## yvos (22 Février 2011)

J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faite tirome

_oh, au moins on peut voir du cul ici :love:_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est marrant, je bosse avec tes illustrations, mais elles ne ressemblent pas à celles du dessus...



Je savais bien qu'à force de dessiner des famapoil©, tirhum se tirait sur le robinet...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faite tirome
> 
> _oh, au moins on peut voir du cul ici :love:_



'bsédé !...


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2011)

Jvous signale au clergé à la modération.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je savais bien qu'à force de dessiner des famapoil©, tirhum se tirait sur le robinet...


Boulot de comm; pas forcément toujours très enthousiasmant (d'un point de vue strictement "dessin")&#8230;
Même si le sujet ne plaît pas forcément, une fois en train de travailler, le plaisir de dessiner prend le pas (en général)...










tirhum a dit:


> Pas le même sujet...
> (suis en train de finir la dernière)


Fini !&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Pour les accros de la palette...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour les accros de la palette...



Sûr qu'il maîtrise son sujet! Et son boulot sur Saria est du même tonneau. 

Ce gars force le respect.


----------



## teo (24 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je savais bien qu'à force de dessiner des famapoil©, tirhum se tirait sur le robinet...



Ah tu l'as remarqué toi aussi  ça m'a frappé, je dois -aussi- avoir l'esprit mal tourné


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Mais vous êtes tous doués


----------



## jugnin (3 Mars 2011)

Ben c&#8217;est à dire qu&#8217;_étrangement_, ceux qui postent savent dessiner, et ceux qui savent pas ont tendance à s&#8217;abstenir. Va comprendre...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben cest à dire qu_étrangement_, ceux postent savent dessiner, et ceux qui savent pas ont tendance à sabstenir. Va comprendre...



...vantardise quand tu nous tiens...tchip


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Mars 2011)

[flood on] :rateau: jugnin c'est pas un desineux :rateau:  [flood off]       


moi non plus d'ailleurs... du coup ---> []
sorry modo


----------



## Macbeth (3 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour les accros de la palette...



Argh, oui mais là non eh.. pfff.. rolala !!!.


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2011)

Petit essai de croquis réalisé avec iSkech sur iPhone.
Évidement l'iphone est un peu petit mais je reste peu convaincu par le confort du dessin sans stylet.
Bref pas prêt d'abandonner mon carnet papier.


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2011)

de mon côté, j'ai acheté _Brushes_ pour iPhone&#8230; c'est pas demain que je vais poster des trucs dignes de ce fil


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2011)

D'ailleurs je dis n'importe quoi c'est pas iSketch, c'est *SketchBook* l'appli que j'ai utilisé. 

(iSketch c'est un site genre pictionnary en ligne)


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2011)

Grug a dit:


> D'ailleurs je dis n'importe quoi c'est pas iSketch, c'est *SketchBook* l'appli que j'ai utilisé.
> 
> (iSketch c'est un site genre pictionnary en ligne)



Tu devrais essayer la version Express disponible sur la mac App Store : très sympa avec une palette graphique !


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2011)




----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## l'écrieur (8 Mars 2011)

Oh ! Un mérou ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

Pour ceusses qui auraient envie d'y participer... 



> Le 16 Mars 2011 : Nous rencontrons beaucoup de problèmes liés à  des pics de fréquentation, si le site ne s&#8217;affiche pas correctement  n&#8217;hésitez pas à repasser un peu plus tard !


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour ceusses qui auraient envie d'y participer...


Un peu plus de précison sur ce que je vous disais hier... 

Projet Tsunami, des graphistes pour le Japon


----------



## Macbeth (17 Mars 2011)

J'ai envoyé ma p'tite contribution. hélas je manque cruellement de temps ces temps ci pour faire exactement ce que j'avais envie de faire. c'est un peu rageant. mais j'ai quand même réussi à débloquer un peu de temps. c'est une chouette initiative que celle-ci.


----------



## Macbeth (20 Mars 2011)

Un ch'tit autoportrait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

T'es lequel des deux ?


----------



## Macbeth (21 Mars 2011)

Je suis plusieurs. Mes amis et moi on organise une fête à l'intérieur de mon moi même, ça va être du délire. Et puis c'est économique, ce que je picole, ils le picolent aussi.


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2011)

Buarfff


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Macbeth (5 Septembre 2011)

Bon alors j'y met une petite série de 3, parce-que c'est la rentrée on va dire.


----------



## Macbeth (9 Septembre 2011)

pis un 4ème


----------



## Macbeth (29 Septembre 2011)

Bon j'ai l'impression de squatter un peu quand même ...
Bouhouuu v'nez mettre des dessins m'sieurs dames !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2011)

chuis nul en dessin... 

chapeau Macbeth


----------



## Macbeth (1 Octobre 2011)

Bon alors une autre, tu l'auras cherché !


----------



## Macbeth (21 Octobre 2011)

Bon beh hoplà hein, comme dirait l'autre.


----------



## Macbeth (24 Octobre 2011)

Hop, une nenette ... ça va plaire à Tirhum tiens !


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> Hop, une nenette ... ça va plaire à Tirhum tiens !


:love:
Pour le collectif ?!...


----------



## Macbeth (26 Octobre 2011)

ah voui, hop, je te l'envoie !!!


----------



## Vladimok (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

On m'a demandé aujourd'hui une méthode pour apprendre à dessiner.
Etant autodidacte, je ne pu trop répondre, mise a part parcourir le net.

Auriez-vous de votre côté, des sites, des méthodes, des livres à conseiller.

Merci


----------



## Macbeth (1 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement, je vois difficilement comment "apprendre" à dessiner avec un bouquin. Ça peut par contre servir de support.
Un bon livre d'anatomie artistique comparée et D'anatomie artistique sont indispensable comme outil de référence.
Ensuite en terme de méthode, c'est d'abord le dessin d'observation. Le dessin c'est l'oeil, presque plus que la main et en tout cas avant elle. Je suggère de se bouffer du croquis à la pelle. Pas la peine d'y passer des heures, au contraire. En réalité le croquis doit justement être rapide pour être efficace. il ne faut pas chercher à faire beau, mais à faire juste.
Ca signifie qu'on prend un carnet de croquis de 100 pages et qu'on le boucle en une semaine idéalement. Il faut des croquis en 10 minutes pour le plus longs, mais surtout des croquis de 5, 2 puis 1 minute et pour finir des exercices en 30 secondes. Dans le désordre, suivant ce qu'on dessine, suivant le besoin et l'envie. de l'architecture, des gens, des chien, du mouvement, des poses statiques. Ce sera moche, raté, en devenir, pas abouti, mais ça fait progresser à mort. 
Ensuite il peut-y avoir du dessin plus classique, des étude d'après nature, ou d'après photo en prenant 4 heures à faire un dessin au fusain. Mais c'est quand même bien d'avoir quelqu'un pour guider.
C'est quand même idéal de suivre un cours avec quelqu'un qui conseille au fur et à mesure. Mais je connais des autodidactes qui sont des tueurs. Parce-qu'il ont compris la mécanique des choses.
Voilà difficile de donner une recette miracle, c'est de l'exercice et de l'entrainement, et évidemment, on est pas tous égaux avec le dessin. il y en a qui vont aller vite et d'autres qui vont ramer comme des beaux diables.


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> on est pas tous égaux avec le dessin.



T'étais pas obligé de nous ramener à cette triste réalité !


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (7 Novembre 2011)

(fais à partir d'une photo)


----------



## Cannone12 (8 Novembre 2011)

+ 2,3 truc sur Photoshop....


----------



## Macbeth (16 Novembre 2011)

Ah c'est chouette, y a enfin un peu de monde par ici !!!
allez hop, on cavale dans les bois !


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Macbeth (28 Novembre 2011)

zou !!!


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)




----------



## 'chon (6 Décembre 2011)

Elle as 3 bras..? :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Macbeth (7 Décembre 2011)

Hop là, une petite cavalcade dans les bois. méfiez-vous quand même car tout n'est pas si paisible.


----------



## akegata (14 Décembre 2011)

(macbeth:love
​


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (21 Décembre 2011)

Sophie Marceau ?


----------



## Macbeth (30 Décembre 2011)

hop la dernière en date. Meilleurs voeux à tous !!


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2012)

Hello Bonjour à tous les dessineux!
Bon je mets cette info Ici car je ne sais pas trop ou en parler. J'espère que Titi ne m'en fera pas grief, ni les modo du portfolio. merki d'avance

Voilà, je sors mon Sketchbook chez ComixBuro! Je serai aussi à Angoulème pour dédicacer mon bouquin avec le père Vatine, Le père Varanda, Bill Pressing qui sort aussi son sketchbook.

A bientôt ! 

Toutes les infos sur :
http://comixburo.fr/
Blog ComiBuro


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Il y a des remises pour les Modo MacG  ? 

En tout cas, compte sur moi pour passer te voir.


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des remises pour les Modo MacG  ?
> 
> En tout cas, compte sur moi pour passer te voir.



Je ne sais pas vraiment pour les prix Gwen, c'est pas moi qui gère :rose:
En tous cas ca fera plaisir de te voir pour de la vraie si tu passes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen, démerde toi pour prendre un café avec lui, sur une table avec une nappe en papier, après, tu récupère la nappe, tu la fais encadrer, et dans 10 ans, elle vaut une fortune ! Beaucoup de peintres célèbres peignaient au couteau, NED est le premier à peindre à la cuiller à café (et tu verras ce qu'il fait, avec du café pour seule peinture ) 

 NED


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2012)

Coucou Pascal. J'imagine la personne qui va venir découper la nappe des restos où je vais bouffer pendant 4 jours à Angoulème. Une masternappe! Vatine-Varanda-Pressing-NED, là ça vaut de l'or si on s'y met tous. 
Pour peux que certains anciens du team ComixBuro veinnent bouffer avec nous (Genre Cassegrain ou Menet) là c'est juste du délire...
Je vais aussi bouffer avec Macbeth (Aurelien Morinière), ça peut faire une belle nappe tiens...


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vraiment pour les prix Gwen, c'est pas moi qui gère :rose:




Je me doute, je plaisantais 



NED a dit:


> En tous cas ca fera plaisir de te voir pour de la vraie si tu passes...



Sur, je passe, sans faute. Tu es sur le stand tout le temps ?


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Sur, je passe, sans faute. Tu es sur le stand tout le temps ?



Il faut checker les horaires des dédicaces sur le site du festival ou sur ComixBuro, mais en principe je trainerai pas trop loin du stand.


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Février 2012)

NED a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vraiment pour les prix Gwen, c'est pas moi qui gère :rose:
> En tous cas ca fera plaisir de te voir pour de la vraie si tu passes...



Vaut mieux aller acheter sur place.....Moi qui suis belge je n'achèterai malheureusement pas.  Cilossimo exagère. 





Zone fiscale           Pays zone euro
                                                                                                  Montant total         
                 31,50          
                                   Montant total (hors TVA)           
                     28,02            
                                                 Inclut une TVA de: normal  (19.6 %)           
                     2,70            
                                                   Inclut une TVA de: réduit  (5.5 %)           
                     0,78            
                                          TVA totale         
                 3,48 


----------



## NED (5 Février 2012)

Ha oui José, je suis désolé pour toi.
C'est vraiment abusé, la livraison c'est pratiquement le prix du bouquin !!! 
Peut-être y a-t-il tout de même des boutiques en belgique qui le distribuent. C'est quand même le pays de la BD.
Mais franchement je serai comme toi quand je vois le prix que ça coûte, c'est pas vendeur.


----------



## Macbeth (1 Mars 2012)

et zouplà, ça fait un bout.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

De mon côté je fais quelques croquis au crayon. Toujours axé sur le NB et nuance de gris.

J'aurai voulu savoir comment colorisez vous vos dessins ?

Merci


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2012)

Le verbe axer vlad


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

Oups !, désolé pour la faute.
C'est corrigé.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Avril 2012)

Il n'y avait pas de faute.
Axé peut être remplacé par fait...et non par faire.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

si si, il y avait une faute, j'avais écrit "accès"


----------



## Vladimok (2 Avril 2012)

Pas de réponse à ma question.

http://forums.macg.co/11265192-post1708.html


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
je dessine  trop !
et hors format,
on peux tricher ?
(en postant des prises de vues ?

PatrickJJ
PS: que des nus d'après modèles (90% féminins...)

 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

d'après modèle :


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> que des nus d'après modèles (90% féminins...)



C'est quoi, un "modèle 90% féminin" ? un transexuel ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De mon côté je fais quelques croquis au crayon. Toujours axé sur le NB et nuance de gris.
> 
> ...


Scan+photoshop+tablette graphique...

Ça va, on ne vous dérange pas ?!...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Avril 2012)

Hello !
seulement 10% de garçons qui viennent poser !?!
ma phrase est ambigue,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Macbeth (3 Avril 2012)

@ Vladimok : En ce moment je fais tout en numérique (donc ce qu'on voit ici depuis quelques temps).
via Photoshop avec une tablette wacom cintiq.


----------



## Vladimok (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Première fois que je post des dessins ici:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53298050@N02/sets/72157629798762279/


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2012)

Et tu n'as pas fait dans la simplicité pour une première fois.
Car rien n'est plus dur que de placer un reflet sur l'&#339;il afin de donner une direction à son regard. Il en va de même pour la figuration d'une main. Sans mannequin de main, il est bien difficile de figurer une gestuelle sans écueils.
(ceci est un commentaire positif)


----------



## Vladimok (12 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas fait dans la simplicité pour une première fois.
> Car rien n'est plus dur que de placer un reflet sur l'&#339;il afin de donner une direction à son regard. Il en va de même pour la figuration d'une main. Sans mannequin de main, il est bien difficile de figurer une gestuelle sans écueils.
> (ceci est un commentaire positif)



Merci pour le commentaire positif, cela encourage !

En fait je me remets au dessin papier et crayon, que j'avais laissé tombé depuis des années au profit du dessin numérique.
Et je reprends quelques de cours dessin sur Rouen, difficile à trouver d'ailleurs.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2012)

bonjour à tous,
"mannequin de main"
ben, moi de la vieille école je suis plutôt pour dessiner les mains de mannequins et plus
bien sûr !
je pratique le modèle vivant depuis 1978 environ et je crois qu'il n'y a pasde meilleure école,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ
PS: faut que je retrouve le mémo pour poster des images de mes dessins dans ce forums...


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2012)




----------



## Azety (12 Juin 2012)

Dites, les dessins qu'on fait sur Draw Something ça compte ?

sont fort ces mecs


----------



## jahrom (13 Juin 2012)

Vite fait au taf ce matin


----------



## Macbeth (7 Septembre 2012)

hop

http://moriniere.fr/public/Galerie/La_boite.jpg


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2012)

Du papier, un cutter de la colle (+scan)



​


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2012)

Histoire de faire vivre un peu le fil...


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2012)

Pas une tueuse, celle-ci; Mado...


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2012)

Splendides ! :love:

(peux pas t'bouler :rose:  )


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2012)

Y'a pas un gramme d'encre de chine... 
Feutres+stylos+feutre pinceau+marqueur... 

@Nephou; nan... 
(plus exactement, je n'y ai pas pensé..)



ÉDIT : et pour celle de profil, avec le rond blanc derrière; juste un croquis, scanné et "encré" avec la palette sur photoshop...


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> @Nephou; nan...
> (plus exactement, je n'y ai pas pensé..)



Ben prends contact avec zegouiman pour voir si il y aurait moyen de moyenner


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2012)

Pour sûr, un tirage en sérigraphie ou gravure serait du plus bel effet :style:


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben prends contact avec zegouiman pour voir si il y aurait moyen de moyenner


Faut voir (et que je trouve du temps, aussi)... 

@aCLR : oui, je connais Fabrice; je le verrais sûrement à Darnétal, au festival ce ouikende... 


Et comme les images ont disparues à la migration entre les serveurs; je les remets... 
(je sais plus d'ailleurs lesquelles c'étaient, du coup...)











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------

J'oubliais celle-ci...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> @aCLR : oui, je connais Fabrice; je le verrais sûrement à Darnétal, au festival ce ouikende...



Ouikende où j'attendrais le visiteur dans mon atelier. Du coup, on ne se verra pas


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Macbeth (13 Octobre 2012)

Un p'tit lien vers une video d'un speed portrait ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJXtCpYuc8


----------



## Macbeth (14 Octobre 2012)

et une autre :

[YOUTUBE]5JaKYJroS7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macbeth (29 Novembre 2012)

coucou hibou.

http://moriniere.fr/public/Galerie/grand_duc.jpg

Et une video de la réalisation. 

[YOUTUBE]8lQzOANPWcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2013)

Un p'tit "feu d'artifice" pour conclure en beauté...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2013)

Juste pour info, même si je ne passe plus vraiment ici...
Vous pouvez toujours vous tenir au courant de ce que je fais : http://francoisreynaud.over-blog.com/
Et le blog collectif : http://blonde-brune-et-dessinateur.over-blog.com/


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2013)

Illustration vectorielle




​
Le WIP en 80,000 pts


----------



## ranxerox (30 Octobre 2013)

difficile de rivaliser avec aCLR ainsi que la plupart des illustrateurs de ce fil...
mais pour les besoin d'une image, je me suis remis au dessin vectoriel...
illustrator 10 en fait... 







; )


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Octobre 2013)

Du vectoriel avec filets de dégradés... 



​


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2013)

Manga studio et Photoshop.


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2013)

ranxerox a dit:


> difficile de rivaliser avec aCLR ainsi que la plupart des illustrateurs de ce fil...
> mais pour les besoin d'une image, je me suis remis au dessin vectoriel...
> illustrator 10 en fait...
> 
> ...


----------



## ranxerox (1 Novembre 2013)

c'pas faux d'autant que le traité dénote par rapport au traités des autres appareils... ,-)
tous le monde me pose la question de ce que c'est...

il me semblait - aprés une pêche rapide sur google de photos -
que c'était plutôt une commande murale de chauffage électrique
(rapport au tout électrique ...)

je prends note

,-)


----------



## anntraxh (30 Janvier 2014)

Cavanna



Croquis d'après photo, réalisé fin des années 70


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2014)

Faisait longtemps...


----------



## Macbeth (3 Juin 2014)




----------



## tatouille (4 Juin 2014)

100% photoshop et souris pas de texture importée; in progress


----------



## jahrom (28 Janvier 2015)




----------



## smog (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je profite du sujet pour vous poser une question, depuis le temps que je suis avec intérêt et admiration ce qui est fait ici.
Dans le cadre d'un enseignement d'exploration en classe de seconde, qui débutera à la rentrée prochaine, et portant sur l'informatique et le numérique, je pensais qu'il pourrait être intéressant de faire intervenir un(e) utilisateur(trice) des outils numériques (scan, colorisation etc.) dans le domaine de l'illustration ou de la BD. Le but est de montrer concrètement la façon de travailler et en quoi le numérique peut apporter dans ce domaine.
En effet on nous demande de traiter le sujet dans des domaines très différents, pas uniquement scientifique.
Voici la question : si on vous demandait, seriez-vous prêt(e)s à venir expliquer le travail d'illustrateur/dessinateur "numérique", sous la forme d'un exposé/mini-conférence (deux heures ?) à des lycéens ? Présenter les outils, le principe, les apports du numérique par rapport aux "anciennes" techniques, etc.
Cette question me permet de "tâter" le terrain sachant que ça me paraît une bonne opportunité de découverte pour des élèves de ce niveau, et de savoir si c'est "techniquement" possible.

Je ne sais pas si cette requête est vraiment à sa place, je comprendrai tout-à-fait qu'elle soit déplacée vers un autre forum...
Merci à tous pour vos avis !


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2015)

Déjà, ça serait bien de savoir où cela va se passer et comment sont pris en charge les frais de déplacement et d'intervention éventuels.


----------



## smog (20 Mai 2015)

A vrai dire pour le moment le lieu n'a pas vraiment d'importance (même si je peux le dire, c'est dans le Nord de l'Yonne). C'est juste connaître les points de vue, si c'est le genre de chose qui peut intéresser un connaisseur, et faire partager. Ca peut paraître simplet, mais j'ai eu par le passé de bien mauvaises surprises de la part de passionnés qui m'ont pris de haut et ne voulaient justement pas montrer leur façon de travailler.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2015)

Je ne sais pas non plus si c'est le bon endroit pour chercher un intervenant mais d'après ce que je comprends, tu enseignes en lycée. Le plus simple serait de te mettre en rapport avec le référent culture* — un professeur volontaire — de ton lycée et de voir avec lui si ta demande relève de l'atelier artistique ou de l'atelier scientifique et technique. Ensuite, charge à toi de trouver un intervenant. Je crois me souvenir que les divisions culture des rectorats tiennent des listes d'artistes intervenants en milieu scolaire, à vérifier. Sinon, une annonce sur des sites spécialisés** pourrait te permettre de recevoir des postulants proche de ton département. Les interventions sont plafonnées à 50 euros de l'heure et elles sont payées TTC ou HT suivant le régime fiscal de l'intervenant.

* http://www.education.arts.culture.fr/n-1/action-culturelle.html
** http://www.fraap.org/article512.html

Si tu désires que ce post serve d'annonce, je peux créer une discussion sur le portfolio à partir des messages concernés.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2015)

Déjà, pour la rémunération, c'est Charte des artistes ou rien n’a mon avis. http://la-charte.fr/index.php

Ensuite, le lieu, cela peut avoir son importance, car s’il faut faire deux jours de trajet pour 2h d'intervention, cela risque de ne pas être très rentable pour un auteur


----------



## smog (20 Mai 2015)

aCLR : merci pour ces précisions. Je vais effectivement voir avec le référent culturel, je n'y avais pas pensé.
A vrai dire, c'est pour dans quelques mois, donc il n'y a pas d'urgence. Mais c'est très sympa de me donner ces tuyaux. Je connais très peu le "milieu" artistique de ce type, d'où mon message ici où l'informatique et le Mac réunissent des horizons bien différents mais souvent plus accessibles que dans les réseaux spécialisés. Je te remercie pour ta proposition ; ce n'est pas nécessaire pour l'instant, mais je garde cette idée précieusement.
gwen : oui, bien sûr, le lieu a son importance, mais mon post n'était pas une annonce de recrutement dans l'immédiat. Juste avoir des avis pour savoir ce que des personnes qui sont potentiellement concernées peuvent penser de la démarche.

Merci encore pour vos interventions.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Déjà, pour la rémunération, c'est Charte des artistes ou rien n’a mon avis. http://la-charte.fr/index.php



L'éducation nationale n'a que faire d'une charte de rémunération qu'elle n'aurait elle même écrite — dinosaurus educatae oblige — du coup j'ai cherché la charte de l'EN pour les intervenants, ici. 



smog a dit:


> les apports du numérique par rapport aux "anciennes" techniques



Les outils qui me manque lorsque je retourne à des travaux dans le monde physique sont par ordre de priorité le undo, le redo, la duplication, le copié et le collé.


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> L'éducation nationale n'a que faire d'une charte de rémunération qu'elle n'aurait elle même écrite — dinosaurus educatae oblige — du coup j'ai cherché la charte de l'EN pour les intervenants, ici.
> …



Ton lien concerne la formation des personnels, pas les interventions devant classe. 

La charte reste une bonne base de discussion pour les tarifs d'un intervenant.
Après en général, c'est à voir avec l'intendant (de l’intérieur), et sur devis de l'intervenant.


Pour pas Floudre : ce qui, en ce moment, occupe mes journées et une partie de mes nuits.


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2015)

Ça faisait des lustres que le duplicateur à alcool, acheté dans une école qui fermait, attendait que je me dégote un papier compatible — vu que celui que les instits utilisaient dans mon enfance ne se fait plus — pour ajouter ce procédé d'impression dans mon catalogue.






Bon, j'ai un peu foiré l'épaisseur des différentes lignes de cette réglure Seyès — il doit se retourner dans sa tombe le pauvre vieux, héhé — mais le film polyester dégoté pour les clichés est parfait pour l'usage ! 

Edit : correction du lien-image


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2017)

Tribute to Didier Antoine (bateau) et JACE (Gouzou)



​


----------



## smog (7 Février 2020)

Vous êtes où les artistes qui me faisaient rêver ici ? ;-)


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

smog a dit:


> Vous êtes où les artistes qui me faisaient rêver ici ? ;-)


Ils sont avec leurs palettes graphiques.


----------



## smog (7 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Ils sont avec leurs palettes graphiques.


Bon et bien ça va donner, depuis le temps qu'ils sont dessus !!! ;-)


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2020)

smog a dit:


> Vous êtes où les artistes qui me faisaient rêver ici ? ;-)


Partis vers d'autres _réseaux et portfolios…_


Mais tu peux reprendre la main et nous présenter tes illustrations 3D, hé hé ^_^


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

3D.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> 3D.
> Voir la pièce jointe 153777



Superbe


----------



## PJG (9 Février 2020)




----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2020)

Sûrement déjà posté…

 (1)

… mais c'est la faute de cette fiche jack, hé hé.





Un montage de différents états d'une même illustration comprenant le choix de l'angle et de la distance du sujet en photo, son interprétation en perspective vectorielle présentée en mode tracés et mode aperçu dont une vue générale et deux en détail.

(1) Si quelqu'un la retrouve je suis bon pour vous montrer un truc plus récent, hi hi !


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2020)

​


aCLR a dit:


> je suis bon pour vous montrer un truc plus récent, hi hi !


Un phytotype par exemple ! Ça fera plaisir à @Toum'aï ^_^






*Un avant-goût d'éternité*. Phytotype d'épicéa. Encre et graphite sur papier. Détail, _in_ Carnet de recherche.​

Alors mon toum', ça te rappelle tes physiotypes de mains sur les parois de cavernes en petite section, ou pas ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2020)

Bin ça me rappelle Le centre culturel Oscar Niemeyer au Havre, désormais appelé le Volcan et que Django Edwards se donnant en spectacle dedans avait baptisé La Centrale Nucléaire. 
Bref, ce grand architecte qu'était Oscar Niemeyer a utilisé les veines du bois des coffrages du béton pour y faire apparaître des phytotypes dans le béton. 
Ce que plus tard, une nouvelle municipalité inculte s'est empressé de faire recouvrir de peinture blanche ravalant (ha, ha), les phytotypes au rang de souvenirs enfouis... 

PS : j'ai cherché une photo sur Gurgle mais n'ai pas trouvé, reste ma photothèque à explorer.


----------



## PJG (12 Février 2020)

Je suis bête, j'avais oublié celui-ci.


----------



## smog (14 Février 2020)

Sous-marin "SteamPunk" pour une affiche (et peut-être un petit film) -







Édité par la modération
Motif : un visuel par post et un message par tranche de 24 heures
Merci ^^


----------



## PJG (14 Février 2020)




----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2020)

@smog merci de respecter les consignes du portfolio 

J'ai édité ton message. Tu peux bien évidemment reposter, à l'unité, les visuels supprimés.


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> trinité de planètes bleues


C'est tout de suite plus abouti lorsque tu spatialises ton sujet dans un décor. Les ombres projetées sont très importantes pour créer _la parfaite illusion_ pour l'œil humain.


----------



## smog (15 Février 2020)

Toutes mes excuses aCLR, et merci. j'avais oublié cette règle...

Voici donc la tour, pour tester des trucs sous Unity que je découvre petit à petit :


----------



## PJG (15 Février 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2020)

Mon premier post ici...

Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence !... 

Ou pas !... 








*( Click to zoom. )*


​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence !


----------



## sifoto (15 Février 2020)

Mon dernier petit perso 3D


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


>


N'empêche, depuis le réveil du fil c'est le seul post qui colle au titre : crayon + papier + scan


----------



## PJG (15 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empêche, depuis le réveil du fil c'est le seul post qui colle au titre : crayon + papier + scan


Tu as raison.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


>


Voilà qu'il cause le hiéroglyphe maint'nant… Et bien sûr, vous n'avez votre décodeur sur vous ! Pas grave, je vous traduis. 

La première chose à comprendre lorsque l'on se lance dans le dessin d'illustrations, c'est l'heuristique rétinienne. Dans notre inconscient, ces raccourcis de l'esprit agissent à tout instant dans tous les domaines graphiques – et bien au-là mais bon – ils sont encore plus aiguisés face à un croquis.

Et un croquis c'est quoi ?! C'est une représentation figurative réduite à ses éléments essentiels, c'est-à-dire à ses lignes "fortes". Les fameuses lignes dont se sert notre heuristique pour identifier les éléments mis sous notre nez.

Partant de là, plus on s'éloignera de ces lignes directrices, plus on éloignera le regardeur du sujet dessiné. Autrement dit, plus on multipliera les lignes inutiles, plus on perdra l'esprit d'attention de l'autre.

Donc, c'est bien mignon à toi de nous proposer une vue "en plus grand" seulement mieux vaut que tu te fasses tout petit, poil au…

Ha ha ha !

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils étaient loquaces ces égyptiens !? 

Bon je vais quand même ajouter deux trois trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec le style. D'abord le fond, la caricature politique jouissait d'un espace aujourd'hui clos. Pas besoin de te faire un dessin, Human-Fly, tu vois très de quelle partie du forum je cause. Il n'est donc pas souhaitable qu'un gribouillage politisé atterrisse ici, dans cet espace dédié à l'expression plastique. Maintenant qu'il est là et que j'ai deux minutes, laisse-moi te dire que ton gag est à la hauteur du trait.
Quand on me montre un bonhomme surnommé l'araignée, mon heuristique m'affiche d'emblée spiderman en cinémascope ! Du coup, elle cherche le moindre signe de l'homme-araignée dans cet entrelacs de tracés. Ne démêlant l'homme de l'araignée, elle s'en retourne au phylactère. Elle cherche une alternative au comic… Et de fil en aiguille voilà que l'expression _avoir une araignée au plafond_ se fait jour. Mon heuristique est contente, elle a trouvé mais elle ne rit toujours pas !
Tu l'auras compris, ce genre de conneries ne m'amuse pas. Je t'invite donc à dépolitiser ton prochain trait de génie si jamais tu souhaites de nouveau partager un dessin avec nous.



PJG a dit:


> Tu as raison.


Va dire à ce bouc qu'il a tort ! 

J'ai posté un résultat de numérisation d'une encre et graphite sur papier. Dis-lui qu'il regarde les définitions de graphite et numérisation dans le dico !  Et qu'il me sorte de sa liste d'ignorés par la même occasion !  Et pour lui clouer la flûte à bec, dis-lui qu'il retourne à ces gammes, naméo ! 

Dis-lui aussi que je cherche à modifier le titre de ce sujet depuis un bail. Mais on peut aussi le fermer et ouvrir sa descendance, un sujet amalgamant les pratiques analogique et numérique de l'illustration.


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Va dire à ce bouc qu'il a tort !


Quant à toi tu pourras regarder les définitions de caprin et d'ovin dans le dico 
Qu'un stormtrooper soit inculte, pas grave, on ne lui demande que de blaster sur tout ce qui bouge , mais un artiste comme toi, je m'interroge .


----------



## PJG (16 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empêche, depuis le réveil du fil c'est le seul post qui colle au titre : crayon + papier + scan


Pas mieux avec un crayon. 
Je suis meilleur en sculpture.


----------



## sifoto (16 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empêche, depuis le réveil du fil c'est le seul post qui colle au titre : crayon + papier + scan



En effet, donc voici un vrai dessin au crayon puis encrage sur papier, ensuite scanné, et enfin colorisation numérique


----------



## sifoto (17 Février 2020)

En réunion quand je déconnecte, je gribouille ! Pas bien ! ...


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2020)

Peu importe l'environnement dans lequel se développent mes travaux, je privilégie souvent les représentations à échelle réelle. Aussi, lorsque l'envie d'apercevoir une illustration réaliste du plan d’ébéniste fraîchement terminé s'est faite jour, je me suis lancé, hé hé. Une vue en perspective à un point de fuite plus tard, le travail de faux-bois m'attendait.

Du temps de l'huile et du poil de blaireau, les peintres usaient d'astuces pour donner du corps, une texture ou une teinte naturelle aux couches appliquées pour réaliser le glacis d'une essence de bois. Des vieux m'ont raconté des trucs pas croyables mais fichtrement efficaces. Seulement voilà…

Quand tu veux faire pareil avec Adobe Illustrator, il faut t'accrocher. Tu as beau avoir le undo, ça n'est pas de la tarte. C'est une application mono-processeur. Elle utilise principalement la mémoire vive pour générer les aperçus. Donc, ça peut coincer rapidement au niveau de l'affichage. Surtout quand comme moi tu n'as que 16 malheureux Go pour alimenter la bête ! Mon motif couvrant 2 m2 du plan virtuel, je ne pouvais plus bosser au-delà de 100 Mo. Et comme je me refusais à réduire le format d’exécution de la couleur (je ne suis pas miniaturisme moi môssieur) j'ai dû ruser comme les gars d'autrefois et leurs tambouilles.

Approchant de la cinquante, j'attends le palier m'autorisant à te donner mon truc pour faire une imitation de hêtre teinté miel dans le monde vectoriel. Au total, j'ai posé environ 800 Mo de couleurs réparties sur 12 fichiers. J'ai ensuite superposé ces fichiers-couches avec Adobe Indesign en jouant sur le mode de fusion. Et un *.pdf plus tard, j’affichais le résultat dans Adobe Acrobat X. Seulement, après s'être lancé en un clin d'œil, il a mouliné un bon moment avant de m'afficher l'image ci-dessus. Et c'est finalement grâce à une pixellisation du *.pdf dans Adobe Photoshop que j'ai pu apprécier un rendu couleur sur papier, pas à l'échelle voulue mais bon…


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2020)

Je me demande ce que ça aurait donné avec un Autocad ???


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je me demande ce que ça aurait donné avec un Autocad ???


Un objet en 3D pardi ! 
Mais je préfère le travail de perspective en 2D car le choix du point de vue est définitif !


----------



## sifoto (20 Février 2020)

Grâce aux technologies actuelles on peut se faire vraiment plaisir 
Modélisation 3D et impression d'un de mes petits persos BD


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> un de mes petits persos BD



Je préfère ton personnage dans sa version papier. En volume, outre le fait d'une posture différente entre les vues 2D et 3D, la modélisation déforme légèrement ses formes caractéristiques. C'est peut-être volontaire du fait de l'ajout de la troisième dimension mais ça change vraiment la physionomie de l'extraterrestre. Je visualise volontiers un parent ou un semblable au lieu de regarder sa transposition fidèle dans le monde physique. Reste que le résultat est très chouette !  Et l'expérience doit être excitante à souhaits. 

…………

Sinon, pour revenir à la guéguerre des binômes crayon + papier versus stylet + écran, je m'annonce avec un léger HS.  :héhé:

L'artiste Vera Molnar est l'une des pionnières de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur pour ces créations artistiques. À partir de 1968, et selon elle, cet outil lui a permis de « se libérer d'un héritage classique sclérosé tout en conservant la pleine maîtrise de ses compositions ».


…………


Et moi depuis 1984, l'année de sortie du 45 tours "un autre monde"' du groupe "téléphone", j'ai un sérieux penchant pour les mondes alternatifs les trames. La pochette en main, découvrir les visages de mes idoles entre ces lignes déformées m'enthousiasma pour la chose. Et je ne vous cause même pas des photos tramées des journaux ou en quatre par trois sinon vous êtes encore là demain…

Bref, les trames et moi, ça va, ça vient. Et comme je ne veux pas trouver un logiciel qui ferait ça, seul comme un grand, je cherche de temps à autre un biais vectoriel pour dépasser mes gribouillis d'ado… Comment utiliser l'outil informatique au minimum afin de garder sous la main le maximum de maîtrise, d'authenticité et d'originalité ? Une question qu'il est plus simple d'envisager que pratiquer, hé hé. Mais tout autant amateur de défis, je m'y suis collé ! Et plus d'une fois… 






​Ça, c'est moi en colère – pour la photo, en vrai c'est pire… Ce qui me ramène au personnage de sifoto. Eh ouais poto, j'ai un sérieux penchant pour les expressions de colères plutôt que de joies. C'est comme ça !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2020)

Y a de tout, du papier, du calque, de la craie, du scan et du .ai



​


----------



## patlek (25 Février 2020)

Je suis plutot Illustrator.





çà à ses défauts et limites, mais je trouve çà en fait plus souple que le bipmap.


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis plutot Illustrator.
> çà à ses défauts et limites, mais je trouve çà en fait plus souple que le bipmap.



Je ne vais pas poursuivre ici le débat _matriciel vs vectoriel_ que vous avez eu avec Zebrinha dans Arts graphiques mais voici ma petite synthèse. On peut diviser les illustrateurs·trices en deux groupes. Ceux dont la main alimente l’exécution mentale de l'illustration seront plus à l'aise dans le pixel. Et ceux dont l'esprit alimente la gestuelle d'exécution de l'illustration seront plus à l'aise dans le vecteur. Cela dit, la prédisposition de chacun n'empêche pas de _switcher_ entre les deux univers. Voilà ! 


…………


Comme c'est la période des vacances scolaires…
Que diriez-vous de vous fader quelques lignes ?
Hé hé







Comparativement à mon tirage à l'alcool visible en page précédente, cette réglure seyès, réalisée en 2017, est plus proche de l'originale. Je ne sais pas vous mais moi ces carreaux de 8 x 8 mm m'ont toujours interrogé ! Et c'est en composant cette nouvelle version que j'ai enfin mis des mots sur cette question – quasi existentielle… Quand Monsieur Seyès, papetier de son état, voulut vendre des cahiers d'écriture facilitant l'apprentissage, il alla voir un imprimeur de ville. Et comme dans le métier de la typo fin XIXe le pouce du roi remplaçait le mètre, l'interligne fut déterminé en points didot. Au final, je n'ai pas obtenu des carreaux de 8 mm de côté, c'est mission impossible avec des filets en laiton et blancs en plomb. Seulement voilà, ça colle à peu près avec l'image du modèle original.

Pour info, l'impression s'est faite en deux passes encrées chacune de deux couleurs.


----------



## baron (27 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous mais moi ces carreaux de 8 x 8 mm m'ont toujours interrogé ! Et c'est en composant cette nouvelle version que j'ai enfin mis des mots sur cette question – quasi existentielle… Quand Monsieur Seyès, papetier de son état, voulut vendre des cahiers d'écriture facilitant l'apprentissage, il alla voir un imprimeur de ville. Et comme dans le métier de la typo fin XIXe le pouce du roi remplaçait le mètre,* l'interligne fut déterminé en points didot*. Au final, je n'ai pas obtenu des carreaux de 8 mm de côté, c'est mission impossible avec des filets en laiton et blancs en plomb. Seulement voilà, ça colle à peu près avec l'image du modèle original.


L'intuition est sympa mais je ne suis pas trop convaincu ? 8 mm, c'est quelque part entre 21 et 22 points Didot (*). Pas même vraiment des valeurs communes…

*___*
(*) Selon : http://www.unitarium.com/font


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

baron a dit:


> L'intuition est sympa mais je ne suis pas trop convaincu ? 8 mm, c'est quelque part entre 21 et 22 points Didot (*). Pas même vraiment des valeurs communes…
> 
> *___*
> (*) Selon : http://www.unitarium.com/font


Je savais bien qu'en évoquant la chose sans préciser mon imposition, un passionné comme toi relèverait cette intuition. Mon quadrillage a des carreaux de 26 pt de côté décomposés comme suit. Les trois filets maigre (1pt) et les deux demi-gras (2pt) utilisés pour l'occasion sont montés sur des plaques de 3 points d"épaisseur et les quatre blancs utilisés font 3 pts. En utilisant des blancs de 2 pts et un filet demi-gras sans sur-épaisseur d'un demi point, on tombera sur 21.

Et pour un type comme moi qui turbine grave du ciboulot, 21 est un symbole au combien parlant dans cette histoire de réglure. Le dico des symboles de J. Chevalier mentionne ceci : _21 symbolise *la personne centrée sur l'objet*, et non sur elle-même ou sur les figures parentales, comme dans les états infantiles_.

Ce bout de définition mis en résonance avec l'objectif d'une réglure d'écriture, suivant mon _découpage_, suffit à mon esprit pour créer le lien avec le format actuel du carreau d'une réglure seyès.






(c'est comme pour les formats de papier, la conversion didot vers mètre a été arrondie) 

(mais si ça se tombe, tu ne causais pas des mêmes valeurs communes que moi !)


----------



## sifoto (28 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je préfère ton personnage dans sa version papier. En volume, outre le fait d'une posture différente entre les vues 2D et 3D, la modélisation déforme légèrement ses formes caractéristiques. C'est peut-être volontaire du fait de l'ajout de la troisième dimension mais ça change vraiment la physionomie de l'extraterrestre. Je visualise volontiers un parent ou un semblable au lieu de regarder sa transposition fidèle dans le monde physique. Reste que le résultat est très chouette !



j'ai moi aussi une grosse préférence pour la version dessin 



aCLR a dit:


> l'expérience doit être excitante à souhaits.



C'est vrai que c'est un moment très excitant d'autant que je l'ai vu prendre forme dans l'imprimante (FabLab au boulot à la fac), c'était un chouette moment !!!

Hop un autre petit dessin


----------



## baron (28 Février 2020)

@ *sifoto* : c'est marrant, pour chacun de tes dessins j'ai un nom de dessinateur BD qui me vient en tête… 

(Et ce n'est en rien une critique, bien au contraire !)


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2020)

baron a dit:


> bien au contraire !


C'est un compliment ! Le référent est un support indissociable de la création.


----------



## sifoto (28 Février 2020)

baron a dit:


> @ *sifoto* : c'est marrant, pour chacun de tes dessins j'ai un nom de dessinateur BD qui me vient en tête…
> 
> (Et ce n'est en rien une critique, bien au contraire !)



@baron, je prends ça pour un compliment en effet et te remercie !
Il y a de nombreux dessinateurs que j'admire (Hergé, Peyo, Franquin etc... ) et qui sont mes références depuis tout gamin 
Par curiosité à qui as-tu pensé ?



aCLR a dit:


> Le référent est un support indissociable de la création.



Tout à fait !


----------



## baron (28 Février 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Par curiosité à qui as-tu pensé ?


Pour être franc, en écrivant cela, je savais que je m'avançais un peu trop : j'ai plus en tête les personnages que le nom de leur dessinateur…  

#1 788 : Cédric
(#1 789 : vaguement William Vance)
#1 793 : Game Over / Kid Paddle
#1 800 : Caroline Baldwin


----------



## sifoto (29 Février 2020)

baron a dit:


> Pour être franc, en écrivant cela, je savais que je m'avançais un peu trop : j'ai plus en tête les personnages que le nom de leur dessinateur…
> 
> #1 788 : Cédric
> (#1 789 : vaguement William Vance)
> ...



Ah ben oui, de belles référence BD là ! Ca fait plaisir !!!


----------



## patlek (29 Février 2020)

Moi, je trouve que çà fait trés "Spirou", j' aurais bien vu çà dans les magazines Spirou, au moins autrefois (Je dis çà, parce que çà fait longtemps que je n' ai pas ouvert un Spirou, et je ne sais pas les Spirou ressemblent à l' heure actuelle.


----------



## sifoto (29 Février 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je trouve que çà fait trés "Spirou", j' aurais bien vu çà dans les magazines Spirou, au moins autrefois (Je dis çà, parce que çà fait longtemps que je n' ai pas ouvert un Spirou, et je ne sais pas les Spirou ressemblent à l' heure actuelle.



Je suis très influencé par le style franco belge, Spirou fait parti de ces mag qui ont eu une grande place dans mes lectures d'enfance !


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Hop un autre petit dessin


Cette composition me renvoie à Barbarella.


----------



## sifoto (29 Février 2020)

Barbarella c'est juste culte !!! J'adore ce style de dessin et ça a eu certainement de l'influence graphique sur mes Cosmos PinUp


----------



## baron (29 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette composition me renvoie à Barbarella.


Vachement recadrée, alors !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Barbarella c'est juste culte !!!


Il y a clairement quelques lettres en trop…
OK je ->[]


----------



## sifoto (3 Mars 2020)

Hop, une autre petite


----------



## sifoto (9 Mars 2020)

Une Cosmos PinUp sur fond clair


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2020)

La paréidolie visuelle n'est pas une vilaine maladie, bien au contraire ! C'est une fonction cognitive à laquelle nombre d'artistes visuels font appel pour captiver nos sens. Les citer tous relèverait du défi quasi impossible. Je vais donc causer du seul qui me comprenne, moi ! Ha ha ha…


Ces derniers jours, j'ai imprimé deux séries de nombres. Imposé dans un sens de lecture verticale, ces nombres ont, tirage après tirage, perdu leur référent cardinal au profit d'une expression anthropomorphique.






Détail _in_ Carnets de recherche. 2020​

Le visage de gauche sur l'image est l'unique trace imprimée du nombre total des passages à l'encre. Dans mon jargon, cet imprimé se nomme le retour chariot dirigé. Dans les faits, c'est une feuille de papier machine intercalée entre les caractères encrés et le rouleau de la presse à épreuves. Elle permet de ramener le chariot en position repos sans tâcher le rouleau. Lorsque je ne suis pas satisfait du résultat de cette impression à l'aveugle, je repasse ce chiffon – élevé au rang de trace artistique – dans la presse afin de sublimer son travail d'improvisation.

Et le visage de droite est le résultat d'une impression à main levée, rehaussée du superflu des teintes d"encres préparées pour l'occasion. Libérés des contraintes de l'imposition, les numéros pouvaient exprimer plus librement leur caractère anthropomorphique et patati et patata. Dans les faits, hé hé, voulant dépasser l'effet cubiste amené par la superposition des yeux sur du visage de gauche, j'ai joué du tampon sur la page de droite. Pis après, j'ai sorti un beau pinceau pour souligner les formes. Plus tard, j'ai joué du rouleau encreur pour étaler de la couleur partout. Et quand j'eus fini de peindre, en voulant le mettre à sécher, mon carnet s'est retourné. Et là patatra, un autre visage est apparu !


----------



## USB09 (12 Mars 2020)

Paul Gillon : les naufragés du temps


----------



## PJG (1 Avril 2020)

*ArtMatic




*


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Superbe


----------



## PJG (5 Avril 2020)

*ArtMatic*


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

Comme j'ai voulu poster en grand, je l'ai mis ici...


----------



## sifoto (22 Avril 2020)

En cette période de confinement un peu de 3D 
Modélisation Hexagon, Rendu Carrara, Dessin textures Krita


----------



## sifoto (25 Avril 2020)

Hop, une autre petite


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

@*sifoto*
C'est superbe **


----------



## Azety (27 Juin 2020)

C'est du crayon et papier ? ( ça fait bizarre de recevoir une notification à ce topic que je n'ai pas visité depuis 10 ou 11 ans )


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2020)

Azety a dit:


> C'est du crayon et papier ? ( ça fait bizarre de recevoir une notification à ce topic que je n'ai pas visité depuis 10 ou 11 ans )



Je comprends très bien ta réaction. 
Mais si tu relis tout le thread ou même seulement les deux ou trois dernières pages, tu verras qu'on y trouve un peu de tout.  
Images 2D ou 3D, certes mais aussi crayon et papier, et parfois des combinaisons de crayon et de numérique.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je comprends très bien ta réaction.
> Mais si tu relis tout le thread ou même seulement les deux ou trois dernières pages, tu verras qu'on y trouve un peu de tout.
> Images 2D ou 3D, certes mais aussi crayon et papier, et parfois des combinaisons de crayon et de numérique.


@*Human-Fly*
C'est pourtant sympa cette idée " crayon Papier" il y a de belles  choses  
En images 2D et 3D aussi , les dessinateurs sont talentueux .


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> En réunion quand je déconnecte, je gribouille ! Pas bien ! ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 155167


J'adore


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

L'Apple Pencil, c'est un crayon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore


Je préfère de loin ce dessins aux deux derniers. Ce style me plait bien plus.
Sans doute parce que les deux autres sont loin de la réalité et ou du style cartoon.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'Apple Pencil, c'est un crayon


Oui , en quelque sorte


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je préfère de loin ce dessins aux deux derniers. Ce style me plait bien plus.
> Sans doute parce que les deux autres sont loin de la réalité et ou du style cartoon.


@*ecatomb*
Les deux derniers sont quand mème superbes , malgré le style qui est différent


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juin 2020)

Exact


----------



## sifoto (30 Juin 2020)

Merci à vous le gars !
En effet avec la 3D on s'éloigne du dessin au crayon sur papier 
Pour ces 3D il y a tout de même un travail de peinture numérique à la tablette qui permet de garder la sensation du crayon 

Hop, un autre petit perso


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

C'est vraiment superbe


----------



## sifoto (3 Juillet 2020)

Merci beaucoup m'sieur


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)

@*sifoto*
Tu travail sur iPad ?


----------



## sifoto (12 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*sifoto*
> Tu travail sur iPad ?



Aie, je vais me faire des ennemis ! Je travail sur une Workstation Xeon Dell, un PC donc et un tablette Wacom


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Aie, je vais me faire des ennemis ! Je travail sur une Workstation Xeon Dell, un PC donc et un tablette Wacom


Tu a beaucoup de talent


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

Merci


----------



## bdlapierre (18 Août 2020)

Portrait hommage de Frank Frazetta, crayon sur papier.


----------



## bdlapierre (18 Août 2020)

Jean-Jacques Bourdin, Feutres sur Papier, A4


----------



## bdlapierre (19 Août 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Hop, une autre petite
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 169555



J'aime beaucoup. Cela me fait un peu penser à la version dessin animé de Zombillénium d'Arthur de pins.


----------



## bdlapierre (19 Août 2020)

Acrylique sur gesso texturé au rouleau.
Illustration d'après documentation de deux photos tirées de Mad Movies,
pour un concours d'affiche du festival du film fantastique d'Agen, +- 1989.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Format A3. 
Texture du jean réalisé à la brosse.


----------



## bdlapierre (22 Août 2020)

Illustration numérique sur iPad pour une commande de plaquette, réalisée au doigt sur Procreate, avant la commercialisation bienvenue de l'iPad pro et de l'Apple Pencil.

Je transfère des habitudes d'illustration traditionnelle en numérique : Recherche de documentation iconographique, crayonné (numérique) de la composition, lavis léger pour le ciel (pinceau Aérographe), rendu des matières à l'aide de pinceaux personnalisés achetés ou téléchargés sur le forum Procreate, légère atténuation des matières avec l'outil doigt (smudge).


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

Superbe


----------



## bdlapierre (22 Août 2020)

L'illustration du Recto....


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

J'adore


----------



## radioman (23 Août 2020)

passionnante journée de formation "habilitation électricité"


----------



## bdlapierre (23 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore


Merci.
Il y a eu tellement de modifications clients, la plupart inutiles, et coûteuse en temps, puisqu'il s'agit encore d'illustration peinte, quand bien même numériquement, que j'ai du mal avec cette image-ci.
La pire : L'iceberg à droite de l'image était une énorme menace en avant plan, avec un gros travail de matière, ce qui justifiait la composition et l'éclairage dramatique
(Au verso, le navire évitait les iceberg grâce aux consultants).


Ma femme ne comprend pas l'image, (ni un truc qui s'appelle perspective) vous pouvez mettre l'iceberg en petit ? 
Voius pouvez rajouter une étoile filante ?


----------



## patlek (24 Août 2020)

Ce mois ci j' ai bossé sur un projet...

Je compte le proposer a des éditeurs de livres pour enfants, sans garantie de réussite. 

Une histoire en noir et blanc axée sur le graphisme (Rayures, pois boucles)
3 mondes qui vont se rencontrer et se mélanger.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

C'est super


----------



## Chris K (11 Septembre 2020)

Après avoir essayé ProCreate me suis mis en tête de tester Adobe Fresco... Et là... j’ai été bluffé.
Alors certes l’outil n’est pas parfait (il y a des petits trucs énervants mais il ne plante pas) mais il propose des « Live brush » avec notamment de l’aquarelle qui autorise le mélange de couleur en temps réel (en gros on peint du jaune avec du bleu et on a du vert directement), le contrôle de la quantité d’eau (la peinture s’étale toute seule c’est magique), on peut « sécher » un calque.

Du coup, j’ai fait des pommes avec (IPad Pro 2018 + Adobe Fresco + Apple Pencil).





J’ai fait une autre aquarelle avec Adobe Fresco, en A3 que j’ai envoyé à mon imprimeur (impression fine art). J’ai été stupéfait du résultat (fidélité des couleurs, rendu texture...). Tout le processus uniquement  via l’iPad.


----------



## bdlapierre (11 Septembre 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> Après avoir essayé ProCreate me suis mis en tête de tester Adobe Fresco... Et là... j’ai été bluffé.
> Alors certes l’outil n’est pas parfait (il y a des petits trucs énervants mais il ne plante pas) mais il propose des « Live brush » avec notamment de l’aquarelle qui autorise le mélange de couleur en temps réel (en gros on peint du jaune avec du bleu et on a du vert directement), le contrôle de la quantité d’eau (la peinture s’étale toute seule c’est magique), on peut « sécher » un calque.
> 
> Du coup, j’ai fait des pommes avec (IPad Pro 2018 + Adobe Fresco + Apple Pencil).
> ...



C'est très réussi.  
L'avantage de l'iPad c'est ce rapport physique au format notamment en format portrait, ou l'écran est proportionné à la surface de dessin.
Ce n'est pas du tout le cas avec les tablette écran type Cintiq ou une page verticale doit tenir sur un écran au proportions horizontales, d'où des format de tablette énormes.






Le flux aquarelle de Adobe Fresco est très sympathique.


----------



## Chris K (12 Septembre 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Illustration numérique sur iPad pour une commande de plaquette, réalisée au doigt sur Procreate, avant la commercialisation bienvenue de l'iPad pro et de l'Apple Pencil.
> 
> Je transfère des habitudes d'illustration traditionnelle en numérique : Recherche de documentation iconographique, crayonné (numérique) de la composition, lavis léger pour le ciel (pinceau Aérographe), rendu des matières à l'aide de pinceaux personnalisés achetés ou téléchargés sur le forum Procreate, légère atténuation des matières avec l'outil doigt (smudge).



Voilà que je chipote  mais les 4 cheminées du Titanic produisaient-elles vraiment les mêmes fumées ? En effet, il n’y avait que 3 cheminées qui évacuaient la combustion du charbon, la 4ème était factice (essentiellement pour l’esthétique et la ventilation des cuisines). À la première vision ça ne m’avait pas sauté aux yeux, puis beaucoup plus tard mon cerveau m’a rappelé ce fait, il fallait ABSOLUMENT que je poste ma remarque sous peine d’insomnie


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2020)

En passant, vu l'éternité que je n'ai point posté z'ici... 
Dessin au bic...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2020)

@tirhum​tu as conclu ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2020)

Nan, pas encore...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2020)

@tirhum

C'est superbe


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @tirhum
> 
> C'est superbe


Merci... 
Bon ben un autre, alors ?!...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Famapowal


Tu les fais vachement mieux que moi 



​


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2020)

Dessin plus réaliste, c'est tout... ;-)


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2020)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci...
> Bon ben un autre, alors ?!...


Muscha aux Antilles 
'gnifique.


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2020)

Flibuste...
(au bic, toujours...)


----------



## fifi84 (13 Janvier 2021)

quelques morceaux du scénario sous forme de storyboard (donc premier jet) pour un comics américain (pour p'tits n'enfants) sur lequel je travail actuellement. (présentés dans le désordre et sans textes) et réalisé sur Clip studio EX sur mac mini.


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

aujourd'hui, une petite recherche de personnage (attitudes) projet pour une société de jeux. sur Clip studio EX mac


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

et un petit deuxième, case d'un projet bd personnel. Clip studio EX mac.
voilà c'est fini pour cette semaine. 




*Rappel : merci de lire les règles de portfolio concernant la taille et le poids des images.*


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

Oups désolé pour la taille dépassée! je ferais attention la prochaine fois


----------



## fifi84 (27 Janvier 2021)

Comancheros (clip studio EX- Mac)


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2021)

Pas mal du tout ce personnage.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

C'est magnifique


----------



## fifi84 (27 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Pas mal du tout ce personnage.


merci m'sieur ou m'dame


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2021)

fifi84 a dit:


> merci m'sieur ou m'dame


M'animal !


----------



## fifi84 (2 Février 2021)

Petite mise en couleur sur une recherche de personnage pour livre petite enfance (publication USA), réalisée hier sur Clip Studio EX mac.


----------



## fifi84 (4 Février 2021)

Bon ben je me sens un peu seul sur ce tread, mais allez hop! la première page d'une série de gags (du moins j'espère) publiée au États Unis sauf surprise ce mois ci. Réalisé comme toujours sur Clip Studio EX Mac. désolé pour le format un poil plus grand que la norme établie de 800x800 mais pour un format page bd j'ai réduit au plus lisible.


----------



## fifi84 (9 Février 2021)

J'attaque donc les illustration de livre pour enfants précédemment cité (le castor). Voici les premiers croquis rapides des deux premières illus. Clip Studio EX, Mac.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

@fifi84 
C’est superbe


----------



## fifi84 (3 Mars 2021)

Salut à tous! pas trop présent sur le forum ces derniers temps car trop de boulot et mon petit mini tourne comme une horloge, bref. Illustration de couverture pour un livre pour les p'tits n'enfants. Toujours Clip Sudio Ex. Hop! Et à bientôt.


----------



## baron (3 Mars 2021)

Cool ! On peut jouer au jeu des 7 erreurs… 


fifi84 a dit:


>





fifi84 a dit:


>


----------



## smog (5 Mars 2021)

J'adore tes oiseaux (le reste aussi, mais je trouve la corneille superbe, bravo).


----------



## baron (5 Mars 2021)

Parlant d'oiseaux, je dois dire qu'en voyant l'image, j'ai eu l'impression de voir une illustration à rebours de l'histoire du colibri (qui apporte une goutte d'eau pour éteindre l'incendie)…


----------



## fifi84 (13 Mars 2021)

Salut tout le monde et merci! Pleine période de boulot à fond, donc passage en coup de vent...Cette fois le dessin n'est pas de moi mais de Freccero, j'ai fais juste la mise en couleur et toujours sur Clip Studion EX. Allez, à la prochaine.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)

C'est superbe


----------



## fifi84 (5 Juillet 2021)

Salut à tous! Je n'ai rien posté dans cette rubrique depuis fort longtemps, car débordé de boulot depuis que je rebosse pour Disney (après une coupure de 24 ans). Voici donc la version éditée de la couverture du Super Picsou Géant spécial été, que j'ai réalisé comme d'habitude. Crayonné à l'ancienne "papier-scanner" puis encrage et mise en couleur sur Clip Studio EX et tout ça sur mon petit Mac mini.
Bien que vous ne soyez plus trop en âge de lire Picsou Magazine, j'espère que ça vous plaira.
A+


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2021)

Samedi dernier à la librairie, un enfant avec un Super Picsou géant spécial été : "merci maman" qui avait d'autres lectures plus éducatives pour son enfant dans les mains...


----------



## fifi84 (5 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Samedi dernier à la librairie, un enfant avec un Super Picsou géant spécial été : "merci maman" qui avait d'autres lectures plus éducatives pour son enfant dans les mains...


C'est pour ça que j'aime ce métier 
Ou lorsque je dessinais Pif, recevoir des lettres de gamins. Ça boost!


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2021)

Moi, voilà ma derniere sortie; c est du jeu éducatif pour les écoles maternelles, je suis l'( auteur et l' illustrateur (illustration pas compliquées sur le coup.


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2021)

fifi84 a dit:


> .
> Bien que vous ne soyez plus trop en âge de lire Picsou Magazine, j'espère que ça vous plaira.


il n’y a pas d’âge pour lire Picsou. Superbe couverture en tout cas. Bravo.


----------



## fifi84 (7 Juillet 2021)

Salut à tous!
Allez hop! sortie du jour chez tous les bons volaillers 
Et comme d'habitude, crayonné traditionnel, finalisation de l'illustration sur Clip Studio EX sur Mac Mini.


----------

